# ¿Qué cosas no dejan de sorprenderos de la GEOGRAFÍA?



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

A mí hay algunas que siempre me chocan, no importa cuántas veces las compruebe, porque van contra sesgos cognitivos muy arraigados... Por ejemplo:

*1. La pequeñez del País Vasco: *







Es más pequeño que la mayoría de provincias de España... No digo comunidades autónomas, digo provincias.


*2. La meridionalidad de Cataluña:*







El sesgo clásico de creer que el nordeste de España está tan al norte como el noroeste.


*3. La septentrionalidad de Europa respecto a EEUU:*







Otro sesgo clásico es creer que Europa y EEUU están sobre la misma latitud, cuando en realidad EEUU está bastante más al sur:








Poned más...


----------



## Palpatine (4 Ene 2020)

Tu madre es puta, taluec


----------



## Trollaco del copón (4 Ene 2020)

La corriente del golfo explica mucho de lo que ha comentado usté...

Lo de las vascongadas no, claro


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Ene 2020)

Brutal hilo que crea un antes y un después dentro de Burbuja.

Eres un terremoto de conciencia asolando chabolas mentales.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Y luego está el clásico efecto mandela de creer que Sudamérica está al sur de Norteamérica y no al sureste:







Es decir, los países del oeste de Sudamérica como Colombia, Perú o Ecuador tienen el mismo huso horario que las ciudades de la costa este de EEUU como Nueva York... Es más, el Chile natal de @Pajarotto creo que va una hora adelantado respecto a Nueva York.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Y luego está el clásico efecto mandela de creer que Sudamérica está al sur de Norteamérica y no al sureste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡ Me quitas el sueño con estas declaraciones!!


----------



## cebollo (4 Ene 2020)

Europa es un continente pequeño. A los europeos nos cuesta asimilar que Brasil es mucho más grande que España, Francia, Alemania, Italia y Gran Bretaña juntas.

En España tendemos a pensar que Italia es parecida a nosotros pero la realidad es que su península es muy estrecha, no tienen interior, no tienen mesetaríos, casi nada está a más de 100 kilómetros del mar.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¡¡ Me quitas el sueño con estas declaraciones!!



Piensa que para los que sabemos de geografía, estos hechos son tan chocantes como para ti ver la práctica ausencia de mejora de los procesadores y de los gráficos de videojuegos en esta última década.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Europa es un continente pequeño. A los europeos nos cuesta asimilar que Brasil es mucho más grande que España, Francia, Alemania, Italia y Gran Bretaña juntas.
> 
> En España tendemos a pensar que Italia es parecida a nosotros pero la realidad es que su península es muy estrecha, no tienen interior, no tienen mesetaríos, casi nada está a más de 100 kilómetros del mar.



Un sesgo clásico en la comparación España versus Italia es no darse cuenta de que Italia es más septentrional que España y el norte de Italia está en la misma latitud que el centro de Francia.


----------



## cebollo (4 Ene 2020)

En España no existe el concepto Centroamerica. Lo que sea feo, pobreton y tiraflechas es sudaca y lo que sea palmeras, playas, sol, loros, daiquiri y mulatas en tanga es el Caribe, que es donde huyen los ladrones de joyas.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Ene 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Europa es un continente pequeño. A los europeos nos cuesta asimilar que Brasil es mucho más grande que España, Francia, Alemania, Italia y Gran Bretaña juntas.
> 
> En España tendemos a pensar que Italia es parecida a nosotros pero la realidad es que su península es muy estrecha, no tienen interior, no tienen mesetaríos, casi nada está a más de 100 kilómetros del mar.



Hay una zona en Brasil sin cobertura móvil, coge selva, Matto Grosso, etc. Es más grande que España.

África es enooooorme.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

No es que me sorprenda porque hay mucha gente ignorante que cree que Sudamérica comienza al sur del río Bravo; pero dicho río nace en Colorado y baja por Nuevo México en el interior de Estados Unidos. ¿Si se sigue el criterio de esos ignorantes se puede decir que todo lo que está debajo de Colorado es Sudamérica?


----------



## PiterWas (4 Ene 2020)

La geografia del culo mono burra de serena williams nunca deja de sorprenderme


----------



## palodearia (4 Ene 2020)

La distancia Isla de Pascua a Santiago de Chile. Casi 5 horas de avión. Más o menos lo mismo que se tarda hasta Panamá desde Santiago.

Similar pasa con lo lejos que está Hawaii de California, unas 6 horas de avión. Más de lo que se tarda de costa a costa en EEUU


----------



## cebollo (4 Ene 2020)

A los españoles nos cuesta mucho recordar que Portugal existe. Es el ninguneo perfecto porque nos sale natural, no lo fingimos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Ene 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> África es enooooorme.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209115



Dan escalofríos solo de pensar en las inmensidades que tenemos al sur. Impresionantes también las distancias recorridas por los negros a través de junglas y desiertos para tratar de llegar hasta aquí.


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2020)

ahora es cuando te digo que la tierra no es plana y que encima tiene el eje desviado 20º ( 23º5' buscado) con lo que tus lineas rectas de catalufo comepollas no valen para nada

joder que nivel de retraso gastais la virgen segun mas leo mas retrasados veo







sois subnormales perdidos joder, perdidos


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

Algo que sí me sorprende es esta imagen en la que se sobreponen los frentes europeos de la Primera Guerra Mundial en un mapa de Estados Unidos. Vean qué pequeña parece Europa aquí: 




También me sorprende el hecho de que, con todo el territorio que abarcó, el Segundo Reich sólo midiera un poco más de 540,000 kilómetros cuadrados.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Otro sesgo clásico es no entender la esfericidad de la Tierra en los vuelos transoceánicos... El típico avión que sale de Los Ángeles con destino a Europa y empieza a subir hacia Canadá en vez de ir hacia el este:


----------



## ferro a fondo (4 Ene 2020)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

ferro a fondo dijo:


>



Para comparaciones de tamaños de países lo mejor es usar esta página:

Compare Countries With This Simple Tool

Siempre sorprende ver hasta qué punto nos engaña la puta proyección Mercator... Metes Rusia en la zona ecuatorial y es mucho más pequeña de lo que creemos.


----------



## cebollo (4 Ene 2020)

El planteamiento europeo es sorprendernos de lo grande que es todo: Argentina, Rusia, Australia, África... nos cuesta asumir que lo pequeño es Europa.

De niño yo creía que las capitales estaban siempre en el centro como Madrid, Lisboa, Roma...siempre que veo el mapa de Francia me sorprendo de que París está muy al norte. Y muy cerca de Londres.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

España debería estar situada aquí para que todo nos fuera mejor:







@Paletti Pasha ASÍ HA DE SER.


----------



## palodearia (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Siempre sorprende ver hasta qué punto nos engaña la puta proyección Mercator... Metes Rusia en la zona ecuatorial y es mucho más pequeña de lo que creemos.



La proyección no engaña a nadie. Quien se engaña es la gente por no prestar atención en la ESO cuando les cuentan lo que son las proyecciones.


----------



## mogollon (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí hay algunas que siempre me chocan, no importa cuántas veces las compruebe, porque van contra sesgos cognitivos muy arraigados... Por ejemplo:
> 
> *1. La pequeñez del País Vasco: *
> 
> ...



que proyección tienen los mapas que has usado ?


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> España debería estar situada aquí para que todo nos fuera mejor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más fácil, el puente terrestre entre Europa continental y las islas británicas no desaparece.







Nos íbamos a reír poco.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> Más fácil, el puente terrestre entre Europa continental y las islas británicas no desaparece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguramente hoy en día en Inglaterra se hablaría alemán y llevarían una esvástica en la manga.


----------



## Castellano (4 Ene 2020)

Madrid está más cerca de Moscú ,que Nueva York de Los Angeles.
Y no por poco, sino 700 km de menos.
Europa es canija


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Ene 2020)

Lo sorprendente de Europa es que siendo un continente tan pequeño, sus habitantes hayan sido capaces de conquistar la mayor parte del globo. En 1914 el 80% del planeta estaba dominado por las potencias occidentales.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> España debería estar situada aquí para que todo nos fuera mejor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

Más que sorprendentes, las forzadas y pequeñas salidas al mar que tienen Irak y la República Democrática del Congo me parecen ridículas. Entre las dos no suman ni 100 kilómetros de costa.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Más que sorprendentes, las forzadas y pequeñas salidas al mar que tienen Irak y la República Democrática del Congo me parecen ridículas. Entre las dos no suman ni 100 kilómetros de costa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209180
> Ver archivo adjunto 209181



Yo estuve años creyendo que Bosnia no tenía salida al mar, pero tiene una de estas salidas Paco de mierda en el puerto de Neum:


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo estuve años creyendo que Bosnia no tenía salida al mar, pero tiene una de estas salidas Paco de mierda en el puerto de Neum:



Uno más a mí lista de países con una ridícula salida al mar.


----------



## jorobachov (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí hay algunas que siempre me chocan, no importa cuántas veces las compruebe, porque van contra sesgos cognitivos muy arraigados... Por ejemplo:
> 
> *1. La pequeñez del País Vasco: *
> 
> ...



En ciencias de la geografía se la conoce como meridionalidad de la tonteria. Dentro de ese cuadrante el número de borregos por km cuadrado tiende a infinito


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (4 Ene 2020)

Cuando era pequeño me creia que era imposible que hubiese una Corea del Sur y una Corea del Norte, no tenia sentido. Si no habia una España del Sur y una España del Norte, tampoco podia haber dos Coreas

Cuba es un tercio Canarias, otro República Dominicana y otro el Congo. No tiene nada de mediterraneo, y menos de Sicilia o Tunez


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (4 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Uno más a mí lista de países con una ridícula salida al mar.



Suma Israel, Jordania y las ganas de los bolivianos de poder tener una entre Chile y Perú


----------



## Registrador (4 Ene 2020)

Q África es inmensa y es el continente con menor densidad de población.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Suma Israel, Jordania y las ganas de los bolivianos de poder tener una entre Chile y Perú



Jordania también es otro país que yo siempre había pensado que era interior y sin salida al mar... Israel no es lo mismo, porque ya es un país costero por el lado mediterráneo.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

Tampoco, porque Centroamérica comienza en los límites entre México y Guatemala.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Jordania también es otro país que siempre había pensado que era interior y sin salida al mar... Israel no es lo mismo, porque ya es un país costero por el lado mediterráneo.



Su presencia en el Mar Rojo es lo que le da la membresia del club de _Tengo 2 metros de playa con mi nombre_


----------



## Alcazar (4 Ene 2020)

Lo más shocking del país Vasco es el tamaño de sus putas provincias. Son comarcas con instituciones propias de naciones, con sus parlamentos y sus policías. 

Siempre me ha parecido increíble como territorios tan minúsculos han logrado alcanzar tradicionalmente tan alto grado de desarrollo administrativo.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Suma Israel, Jordania y las ganas de los bolivianos de poder tener una entre Chile y Perú



Jordania sí porque sólo cuenta con una salida, pero Israel tiene costa en el mar Mediterráneo.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (4 Ene 2020)

Si hay basura, calles sin asfaltar, casas sin pintar y marrones por todas partes, es Sudamerica

La Geografia Humana impera


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Otro sesgo clásico es no entender la esfericidad de la Tierra en los vuelos transoceánicos... El típico avión que sale de Los Ángeles con destino a Europa y empieza a subir hacia Canadá en vez de ir hacia el este:



Por eso mismo el Titanic chocó con un iceberg navegando hacia NY


----------



## Mexa (4 Ene 2020)

Me sorprenden los veranos de +30°C en el puto Connecticut, bueno no ahí exactamente pero en la zona del noreste y grandes lagos gringos. Deberían de ser veranos muy suaves por lo "arriba" del mapa que están, pero no.

Otra cosa la derroición climática de Arabia Saudita.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> España debería estar situada aquí para que todo nos fuera mejor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Error. No es que tuviera que tener esa situacion. Sino que tendria que tener unas dimensiones que ocupara un territorio como el que has pintado tu, como el original, y toda la tierra que quedaria en medio. Es decir, algo asi como el triple de territorio. 

Que fuera una especie de california. Que el sur llegara bastante mas al sur (hasta el punto de llegar a tener un cacho de desierto) y el norte llegara bastante mas al norte y hubiera una galicia casi a la altura de normandia, que fuera fria y nivosa. Ya abri un hilo de eso hace tiempo


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Lo más shocking del país Vasco es el tamaño de sus putas provincias. Son comarcas con instituciones propias de naciones, con sus parlamentos y sus policías.
> 
> Siempre me ha parecido increíble como territorios tan minúsculos han logrado alcanzar tradicionalmente tan alto grado de desarrollo administrativo.



Pues a base de matar a españoletes como tú a golpe de bayoneta o de pistola... Es el único lenguaje que entendéis.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

De Sudamérica hay tres hechos que me llaman la atención:
1) Brasil limita con todos los países, menos Ecuador y Chile.
2) A excepción de Bolivia y Paraguay, todos tienen salida al mar.
3) Colombia es el único con mar en el Atlántico y en el Pacífico.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

Yo me sorprendí cuando me di cuenta de que Corea del Norte tiene frontera con Rusia; creía que sólo limitaba con China al norte.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> De Sudamérica hay tres hechos que me llaman la atención:
> 1) Brasil limita con todos los países, menos Ecuador y Chile.
> 2) A excepción de Bolivia y Paraguay, todos tienen salida al mar.
> 3) Colombia es el único con mar en el Atlántico y en el Pacífico.
> ...



A mí todo eso que dices no... Lo que más me choca de Sudamérica es que a día de hoy todavía no tenga una conexión por carretera con Panamá a través del tapón del Darién...

Otra cosa que me choca es lo árida que es la Patagonia argentina comparada con lo húmeda que es la Patagonia chilena... El fenómeno se invierte en el Trópico de Capricornio, donde la costa brasileña (Río de Janeiro, etc.) es húmeda y la costa chilena es el puto desierto de Atacama.

El otro día leía que los galeses que llevaron a la Patagonia argentina para colonizarla fueron engañados y les dijeron que aquello era como las tierras bajas de Gales... Cuando después de dos meses en barco llegaron y se encontraron con el secarral patagónico querían salir por patas.


----------



## Alcazar (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pues a base de matar a españoletes como tú a golpe de bayoneta o de pistola... Es el único lenguaje que entendéis.



Sus fueros son concesión real, pero lo llamativo es que territorios tan mierders tuvieran fueros e instituciones, máxime en esas épocas, porque cuantos habitantes podían tener Álava o Guipúzcoa en la edad media? Además siendo terruños que hasta el siglo XX eran pobres de solemnidad. En la edad moderna los vascos emigraban a Andalucía con lo puesto. 

Ahora ese territorio ridículo con cuatro parlamentos, cuatro policías etc, etc, con la población más envejecida y con menor natalidad del mundo, con buena parte de su juventud compuesta por menas y con sus langostas en pie de guerra para que España les garantice el poder de adquisición de sus pensiones. 

Llamadme loco, pero veo una magnífica oportunidad el deshacerse del país Vasco.


----------



## cebollo (4 Ene 2020)

Las provincias vascas son las únicas que tienen nombres míticos que no son la ciudad principal. No son Bilbao, San Sebastián y Vitoria son Vizcaya, Guipúzcoa y Álava. Es como si Toledo se llamara sólo Toledo la ciudad y la provincia se llamará Terraprocer o Empaqueland o algo asi.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Más que sorprendentes, las forzadas y pequeñas salidas al mar que tienen Irak y la República Democrática del Congo me parecen ridículas. Entre las dos no suman ni 100 kilómetros de costa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209180
> Ver archivo adjunto 209181



Me pase años defendiendo la guerra del golfo, hasta que me di cuenta de que realmente Kuwait habia sido durante milenios el puerto natural de Mesopotamia, hasta que los putos piratas de mierda hijos de puta, como siempre, colocaron alli a un primate y lo independizaron. Kuwait tiene que ser totalmente anexionado por Irak, y construir un tren de alta velocidad que una bagdad, nayaf, nasiriya, basora y kuwait


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (4 Ene 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Las provincias vascas son las únicas que tienen nombres míticos que no son la ciudad principal. No son Bilbao, San Sebastián y Vitoria son Vizcaya, Guipúzcoa y Álava. Es como si Toledo se llamara sólo Toledo la ciudad y la provincia se llamará Terraprocer o Empaqueland o algo asi.




Pontevedra, Cantabria, La Rioja...


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

A mí me resultan muy desagradables las fronteras rectas que tiene Estados Unidos al norte, al sur y en el interior de su territorio.




Vean cómo Wyoming y Colorado son dos putos rectángulos, mientras que este último forma con Utah, Arizona y Nuevo México las jodidas Cuatro Esquinas. Vean también la forma de Montana, la cual parece un pedazo de papel que alguien comenzó cortando cuidadosamente con tijeras y terminó haciéndolo con los dedos. Me pregunto quién habrá dividido a Utah, porque le falta un trozo para ser un cuadrado perfecto.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

Hablando de fronteras rectas, ¿me pueden explicar por qué los límites de Marruecos y el Sahara Occidental con Argelia y Mauritania parecen escalones?


----------



## demadridalcielo (4 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> De Sudamérica hay tres hechos que me llaman la atención:
> [...]
> 3) Colombia es el único con mar en el Atlántico y en el Pacífico.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209200



Se considera que Chile tb tiene costa en Pacífico y Atlántico.... Además del Antártico...


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (4 Ene 2020)

El lago Ness contiene más agua que todos los ríos y lagos de Inglaterra y Gales juntos.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

demadridalcielo dijo:


> Se considera que Chile tb tiene costa en Pacífico y Atlántico.... Además del Antártico...



Ahora que lo dices, así parece.


----------



## Mexa (4 Ene 2020)

K. WEST dijo:


> El lago Ness contiene más agua que todos los ríos y lagos de Inglaterra y Gales juntos.



Otra cosa: Parece como si el muro de Adriano definiera hasta la actualidad los conflictos con Escocia, resulta increíble que esa zona siendo mas pobre que la parte sur y con menos personas nunca hubiera sido asimilada del todo.


----------



## demadridalcielo (4 Ene 2020)

Sabíais que España tiene el segmento fronterizo más corto del mundo?

Son los 80 metros de cuerda que separan el peñón de Vélez de la Gomera de Marruecos.

Dos mundos separados por 80 metros de cuerda: viaje a la frontera más corta del mundo

Aparte de ser un país con alguna de las fronteras más raras....


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Ene 2020)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Lo más shocking del país Vasco es el tamaño de sus putas provincias. Son comarcas con instituciones propias de naciones, con sus parlamentos y sus policías.
> 
> Siempre me ha parecido increíble como territorios tan minúsculos han logrado alcanzar tradicionalmente tan alto grado de desarrollo administrativo.




lo de guipuzcoa es tremendo. Es como la comarca de Campoo de grande.     


de ahí vienen todos sus complejos


----------



## BigTwentyOne (4 Ene 2020)

Bélgica es literalmente una playa. Lieja está a *170 kilometros* del mar en linea recta y a sólo *66 metros* de altura sobre el nivel de éste.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Ene 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Bélgica es literalmente una playa. Lieja está a *170 kilometros* del mar en linea recta y a sólo *66 metros* de altura sobre el nivel de éste.




es el pais mas paco mierda de todo occidente.

feo a mas no poder. sin una puta montaña y lleno de invasores. una agujero negro que habría que bombardear.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Ene 2020)

Nota dijo:


> es el pais mas paco mierda de todo occidente. feo a mas no poder. sin una puta montaña y lleno de invasores. una agujero negro que habría que bombardear.



Cómo duele la inmunidad de Puigdemont, ¿eh?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Ene 2020)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> Lo sorprendente de Europa es que siendo un continente tan pequeño, sus habitantes hayan sido capaces de conquistar la mayor parte del globo. En 1914 el 80% del planeta estaba dominado por las potencias occidentales.




será por qué somos blancos???


----------



## al ignore (4 Ene 2020)

RBP dijo:


> Tu madre es puta, taluec



Lol, qué gran pole.


----------



## demadridalcielo (4 Ene 2020)

Hasta 2015, la India tuvo un enclave dentro de Bangladés, dentro de un territorio Indio dentro de Bangladés


Dahala Khagrabari - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Más que sorprendentes, las forzadas y pequeñas salidas al mar que tienen Irak y la República Democrática del Congo me parecen ridículas. Entre las dos no suman ni 100 kilómetros de costa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209180
> Ver archivo adjunto 209181



jordania igual


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Ene 2020)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Pontevedra, Cantabria, La Rioja...



La capital de Pontevedra es Pontevedra.


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2020)

demadridalcielo dijo:


> Hasta 2015, la India tuvo un enclave dentro de Bangladés, dentro de un territorio Indio dentro de Bangladés
> 
> 
> Dahala Khagrabari - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



bangladesh a su vez fue de pakistan, en realidad uk lo que hizo fue dividir la india en morons e hindus, aunque en cachemira estaban muy mezclados y por eso hay conflicto a día de hoy


----------



## cebollo (4 Ene 2020)

Siendo europeo o del hemisferio norte la idea es que al norte hace frío y el sur es cálido. 

Bueno, pues en el hemisferio sur es al revés. En Brasil los vagos que no trabajan son los del norte y en Argentina viajan al Sur cuando quieren esquiar. Esto lo podemos aprender en teoría pero en la práctica es anti-intuitivo, no se nos ocurre de primeras.


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2020)

canada


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2020)

BigTwentyOne dijo:


> Bélgica es literalmente una playa. Lieja está a *170 kilometros* del mar en linea recta y a sólo *66 metros* de altura sobre el nivel de éste.



punto mas alto de belgica 694 metros, precisamente en provincia de lieja

punto mas alto de paises bajos 321 metros...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Ene 2020)

Siempre asociamos la navidad a copos de nieve cayendo, chimeneas humeantes, frío, etc pero en el hemisferio sur es el pleno verano, debe ser muy rayante pasar unas navidades así.

Otra cosa que dicen del hemisferio sur es que el agua cuando cae por el desagüe forma un vórtice que gira en sentido contrario al hemisferio norte pero no sé si esto es así o una leyenda urbana que se ha dicho siempre.

También me cuesta recordar que Manhattan está como el diagonal y no alineada a los meridianos.


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (4 Ene 2020)

Las fronteras de España con Marruecos:









Lo del Peñón de Velez de la Gomera es increible. El peñón es España y a partir de donde están las barquitas ya es Marruecos:













Y por el Norte, el enclave de Llivia en Francia, que tiene la farmacia mas antigua de España, creo recordar
















Noruega tiene frontera con Rusia, punto que tengo pendiente visitar


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Ahora que habláis del punto más alto de Bélgica, recuerdo que cuando yo jugaba el trivial del IRC, había unos piques brutales entre jugadores en el torneo que hacíamos cada semana... Muchos de estos jugadores luego se han hecho millonarios en "Pasapalabra" y "Saber y Ganar", como Alberto Izquierdo, que en el IRC usaba el nick filoctete y aquí en burbuja usaba el nick @YasujiroOzu, o uno de Cuenca que iba con bastón que también ganó el bote de Pasapalabra que ahora no recuerdo cómo se llamaba.

El caso es que un día uno de estos lumbreras, que también participó en "Saber y Ganar" (un tal Alberto Pinós), respondió en pocos segundos "¿Cuál es el monte más alto de Bélgica?"... Yo, que era la máxima autoridad en geografía en ese punto antro, me dije: "no puede ser", así que unos minutos después, le abro privado, le pregunto cuál es el monte más alto de Bélgica, y el puto tramposo no sabía responderme.

Es decir, que allí las trampas iban que se las pelaban, incluso en jugadores que no las necesitaban, porque ya digo, éste luego se fue a "Saber y Ganar" y aguantó 3 o 4 programas, hasta que le tumbaron en la "calculadora humana".

Hasta aquí la gran anécdota de vidas al límite en la internet.


----------



## dragon33 (4 Ene 2020)

¿Porque ha de sorprender que las vascongada sea pequeña?


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ahora que habláis del punto más alto de Bélgica, recuerdo que cuando yo jugaba el trivial del IRC, había unos piques brutales entre jugadores en el torneo que hacíamos cada semana... Muchos de estos jugadores luego se han hecho millonarios en "Pasapalabra" y "Saber y Ganar", como Alberto Izquierdo, que en el IRC usaba el nick filoctete y aquí en burbuja usaba el nick @YasujiroOzu, o uno de Cuenca que iba con bastón que también ganó el bote de Pasapalabra que ahora no recuerdo cómo se llamaba.
> 
> El caso es que un día uno de estos lumbreras, que también participó en "Saber y Ganar" (un tal Alberto Pinós), respondió en pocos segundos "¿Cuál es el monte más alto de Bélgica?"... Yo, que era la máxima autoridad en geografía en ese punto antro, me dije: "no puede ser", así que unos minutos después, le abro privado, le pregunto cuál es el monte más alto de Bélgica, y el puto tramposo no sabía responderme.
> 
> ...



y tu como eres paralitico no acudiste a ningun concursoc

tanta vergu ajena tienes de ti mismo?


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Otro sesgo clásico es no entender la esfericidad de la Tierra en los vuelos transoceánicos... El típico avión que sale de Los Ángeles con destino a Europa y empieza a subir hacia Canadá en vez de ir hacia el este:



@qsrd


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

J-Z dijo:


> y tu como eres paralitico no acudiste a ningun concursoc
> 
> tanta vergu ajena tienes de ti mismo?



No he dicho que yo no acudiese a ninguno, pero no fue ni Pasapalabra ni Saber y Ganar... ¿Hoy no repartes pizzas?


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2020)

reparto polla

ton que fuiste a uno de la TV3 o del canal 33, o de melachupas333?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2020)

Pero Cuak, es cierto eso de que usted es paralitico¿?


----------



## JEL (4 Ene 2020)

A mí me sorprendió Hong Kong, la cual pensaba que era una especie de Gibraltar hiperpoblada pero es una isla con 1000 kilometro cuadrados


----------



## autsaider (4 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Pero Cuak, es cierto eso de que usted es paralitico¿?



¿y la fuente de esa noticia?


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Pero Cuak, es cierto eso de que usted es paralitico¿?



Pero si eso te lo inventaste tú cuando empecé a llamaros charnegos, qué coño estás preguntando...


----------



## autsaider (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pero si eso te lo inventaste tú cuando empecé a llamaros charnegos, qué coño estás preguntando...



Yo tenía algo así como esperanza de que fueras un lisiado de verdad. Así al menos tendrías una excusa que justifica la puta mierda que eres: podrías decír que no es culpa tuya, que han sido las circunstancias las que te hicieron así. Y podríamos compadecernos de ti.

Pero no la tienes. Eres un desgraciado y no tienes excusa. Basura.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> ¿y la fuente de esa noticia?



No sé, se especulaba en el ático



Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pero si eso te lo inventaste tú cuando empecé a llamaros charnegos, qué coño estás preguntando...



No, yo no me inventé eso. Alguien lo diría antes, creo


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Yo tenía algo así como esperanza de que fueras un lisiado de verdad. Así al menos tendrías una excusa que justifica la puta mierda que eres: podrías decír que no es culpa tuya, que han sido las circunstancias las que te hicieron así. Y podríamos compadecernos de ti.
> 
> Pero no la tienes. Eres un desgraciado y no tienes excusa. Basura.



Ya me gustaría ser un lisiado, por lo menos cobraría paguita como los murcianos esquizofrénicos como tú... Pero tengo que ganarme la vida honradamente como todos los catalanes.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Yo tenía algo así como esperanza de que fueras un lisiado de verdad. Así al menos tendrías una excusa que justifica la puta mierda que eres: podrías decír que no es culpa tuya, que han sido las circunstancias las que te hicieron así. Y podríamos compadecernos de ti.
> 
> Pero no la tienes. Eres un desgraciado y no tienes excusa. Basura.



¿Por qué piensas así de él? La unica pega que tiene es que es independentista. Y viviendo en Cloacaluña lo raro es no serlo. Aquí es un adoctrinamiento de serie. Por el resto, me parece un grande


----------



## autsaider (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ya me gustaría ser un lisiado, por lo menos cobraría paguita como los murcianos esquizofrénicos como tú... Pero tengo que ganarme la vida honradamente como todos los catalanes.



Eres tan inútil y tan desgraciado que te negarían la paga.


----------



## autsaider (4 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> me parece un grande



Yo no juzgo a las personas basándome en criterios de selección inversa. Si así lo hiciera también me parecería un grande. Pero no es el caso.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Yo no juzgo a las personas basándome en criterios de selección inversa. Si así lo hiciera también me parecería un grande. Pero no es el caso.



¿Que quieres decir? No te entiendo


----------



## autsaider (4 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> ¿Que quieres decir? No te entiendo



¿Y qué es lo que no entiendes?

Pero si él mismo se autodefine una y otra vez como una basura y un desgraciado:


Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo la vida la veo más bien como un MMORPG desbalanceado donde unos tienen personajes con buenas stats y otros personajes con stats pésimas... Si te toca un personaje con malas stats, no podrás pelear ni por el oro, ni por la plata, ni por el bronce, ni siquiera por la posición 150... Te tocará ir cojeando por la vida, viendo cómo los que tienen buenos personajes lo consiguen todo casi sin esfuerzo; ingresan en las mejores guilds, acceden a las mejores mazmorras y se casan con las elfas de sangre más monas. Mientras tanto, tú vas perdiendo interés en el juego, porque siempre tienes las de perder, y al final acabas en la plaza de Ventormenta dando vueltas como un imbécil sin ganas de hacer nada.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Ene 2020)

K. WEST dijo:


> El lago Ness contiene más agua que todos los ríos y lagos de Inglaterra y Gales juntos.



Sí. En el lago Baikal está el 20% del agua dulce líquida de todo el mundo. Con un par.

Donde yo vivía en China hay un lago, no de los más grandes. La costa tiene 350 km.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> ¿Y qué es lo que no entiendes?
> 
> Pero si él mismo se autodefine una y otra vez como una basura y un desgraciado:



El se queja de su entorno, no de él. No le conocemos, puede ser verdad. Si tienes talento, pero tu entorno no es adecuado, las posibilidades de subir socialmente son bajas, salvo que tengas coño

No veo nada raro en lo que Cuak dice ahí


----------



## autsaider (4 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> El se queja de su entorno, no de él. No le conocemos, puede ser verdad. Si tienes talento, pero tu entorno no es adecuado, las posibilidades de subir socialmente son bajas, salvo que tengas coño
> 
> No veo nada raro en lo que Cuak dice ahí



Menuda defensa contra toda evidencia haces del pato.

A ver si va a ser cierto que él y tú sois la misma persona.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Ene 2020)

Tico dijo:


> Menuda defensa contra toda evidencia haces del pato.
> 
> A ver si va a ser cierto que él y tú sois la misma persona.



Joer, ha hecho buenos aportes y por eso le defiendo.

Igual que te defiendo a ti por lo mismo. Me pareceis ambos buenos foreros.

Aunque es cierto que Cuak, con el independentismo, se hace pesado


----------



## autsaider (4 Ene 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Joer, ha hecho buenos aportes y por eso le defiendo.



Lleva la tira de tiempo siendo un grano en el culo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí todo eso que dices no... Lo que más me choca de Sudamérica es que a día de hoy todavía no tenga una conexión por carretera con Panamá a través del tapón del Darién...
> 
> Otra cosa que me choca es lo árida que es la Patagonia argentina comparada con lo húmeda que es la Patagonia chilena... El fenómeno se invierte en el Trópico de Capricornio, donde la costa brasileña (Río de Janeiro, etc.) es húmeda y la costa chilena es el puto desierto de Atacama.
> 
> El otro día leía que los galeses que llevaron a la Patagonia argentina para colonizarla fueron engañados y les dijeron que aquello era como las tierras bajas de Gales... Cuando después de dos meses en barco llegaron y se encontraron con el secarral patagónico querían salir por patas.



En la Patagonia como los vientos dominantes son del oeste y los Andes los cortan de sur a norte se comen todas las lluvias en Chile entre los paralelos 40-50 mas o menos, a menos latitud ya cambia la cosa.

En Brasil la costa este es muy lluviosa por los vientos alisios (los de verdad, no los de Canarias) que siempre soplan del este y traen lluvias todo el año y por una corriente de agua cálida que baja desde el ecuador , esto con el calor da lugar a mucha evaporación y lluvias por convección (no son borrascas)….por ejemplo en Salvador de Bahía o Recife pasan de 2000 litros/m2 al año y la vegetación original donde se conserva es un tipo de selva que allí llaman "mata atlantica". En Chile y Perú como la corriente es muy fría (en las islas Galápagos en pleno ecuador hay focas) apenas hay convección y como en latitudes bajas no hay borrascas en esas costas apenas llueve.

A mi en Brasil (Bahía) me llamaba la atención que en la tele y prensa hablaban de "frentes fríos" que entraban desde el sur en Julio o Agosto , pero siempre hacía calor... por lo visto eran frentes que venían de Argentina y traían frío al sur de Brasil, pero cuando llegaban a la altura de Bahía el aire ya estaba caliente, es como si aquí hubiera frentes que fueran hacia el sur y llegaran a Senegal....esos mismos frentes cuando entran por el interior llevan el frío hasta el Mato Groso y les llaman "friagem"( en sitios con selva puede haber mínimas de 10º).


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí hay algunas que siempre me chocan, no importa cuántas veces las compruebe, porque van contra sesgos cognitivos muy arraigados... Por ejemplo:
> 
> *1. La pequeñez del País Vasco: *
> 
> ...



Que Italia tenga esa forma por puro azar.

Y que esté más subida quejpanha: Roma está a la altura de Barcelona (y ya me dirás todo lo que hay hasta el tirol) y Nápoles está casi como Valencia (y también es una buena tirada hasta la punta de la bota o más aún a la punta de Sicilia o Pantelleria)


----------



## palodearia (4 Ene 2020)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Sí. En el lago Baikal está el 20% del agua dulce líquida de todo el mundo. Con un par.
> 
> Donde yo vivía en China hay un lago, no de los más grandes. La costa tiene 350 km.



El Baikal es además uno de los lagos más antiguos de los que tenemos constancia los geólogos. Se estima que es de finales del Oligoceno (unos 25-23 ma), anterior incluso a los lagos del Rift africano.


----------



## hartman2 (4 Ene 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> El Baikal es además uno de los lagos más antiguos de los que tenemos constancia los geólogos. Se estima que es de finales del Oligoceno (unos 25-23 ma), anterior incluso a los lagos del Rift africano.



ideal para dodoria.


----------



## Ludlow (4 Ene 2020)

Lo enorme que parece Groenlandia respecto de Australia, que es más del triple grande, otra vez por la proyección Mercator.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2020)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Lo más shocking del país Vasco es el tamaño de sus putas provincias. Son comarcas con instituciones propias de naciones, con sus parlamentos y sus policías.
> 
> Siempre me ha parecido increíble como territorios tan minúsculos han logrado alcanzar tradicionalmente tan alto grado de desarrollo administrativo.



Cazorla es como Guipúzcoa, creo.


----------



## Rusty_Chicken (4 Ene 2020)

Una cosa que me fascinó cuando empecé a usar Google Maps fue comprobar que todo el centro de norteamérica está dividido en parcelas cuadradas de una milla de lado, una extensión enorme que abarca desde el Golfo de Mexico hasta el norte de Alberta perfectamente cuadriculada. Es como un continente lleno de obsesivo-compulsivos.


----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Ene 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Cazorla es como Guipúzcoa, creo.



Estimada señora: Guipúzcoa es la provincia más pequeña de España. Y la que tiene menos desempleo.


----------



## palodearia (4 Ene 2020)

Arrix dijo:


> Otra cosa: Parece como si el muro de Adriano definiera hasta la actualidad los conflictos con Escocia, resulta increíble que esa zona siendo mas pobre que la parte sur y con menos personas nunca hubiera sido asimilada del todo.



El muro de Adriano está en lo que ahora es Inglaterra. La frontera con Escocia está más al norte del muro, especialmente cuando te vas hacia el este


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2020)

O Harlem.


Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Si hay basura, calles sin asfaltar, casas sin pintar y marrones por todas partes, es Sudamerica
> 
> La Geografia Humana impera


----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Ene 2020)

Provincias españolas por superficie.
*https://www.saberespractico.com/curiosidades/provincias-de-espana-ordenadas-por-superficie/*


----------



## Satori (4 Ene 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> El Baikal es además uno de los lagos más antiguos de los que tenemos constancia los geólogos. Se estima que es de finales del Oligoceno (unos 25-23 ma), anterior incluso a los lagos del Rift africano.



Acabo de leer en la Wiki que el Baikal tiene 1980 metros de profundidad, pero que si se sacasen los sedimentos, su profunndidad sería de nada menos que 9 km....solo 2 km menos que la fosa abisal de las Marianas.


----------



## palodearia (4 Ene 2020)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Siempre asociamos la navidad a copos de nieve cayendo, chimeneas humeantes, frío, etc pero en el hemisferio sur es el pleno verano, debe ser muy rayante pasar unas navidades así.
> 
> Otra cosa que dicen del hemisferio sur es que el agua cuando cae por el desagüe forma un vórtice que gira en sentido contrario al hemisferio norte pero no sé si esto es así o una leyenda urbana que se ha dicho siempre.
> 
> También me cuesta recordar que Manhattan está como el diagonal y no alineada a los meridianos.



Pues a mí cuando vivía en latinoamérica, precisamente me encantaba lo de pasar navidades en camiseta.

Y lo del giro del desagüe es un bulo. Depende de la forma del desagüe, de la cantidad de agua... Pero si vas a Ecuador hay gente montando un negocio de timar a los turistas con eso, con un lavabo se ponen a un lado de la línea de ecuador y al otro y cambia el giro al son de las monedas de los ilusos guiris.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Ene 2020)

Mucha gente se olvida de que Donegal forma parte de la república de Irlanda y no de Irlanda del Norte. Es gracioso también el pasillito de mierda que dejaron para pasar del Leitrim a Donegal; según subes a Donegal tienes a la izquierda el mar y a menos de 7 kilómetros a la derecha la frontera entre la República e Irlanda del Norte:


----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Ene 2020)

Para basura y casas derruidas, el barrio judío ortodoxo de Jerusalém de Mea Shearim


----------



## Emperador (4 Ene 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> El muro de Adriano está en lo que ahora es Inglaterra. La frontera con Escocia está más al norte del muro, especialmente cuando te vas hacia el este



Aún así es flipante que un territorio tan despoblado y paleto haya sido incapaz de ser totalmente subyugado por Inglaterra. Y que el muro de Adriano siga definiendo esas diferencias.

Otra cosa de la que no sé si os habéis fijado: *¿os dais cuenta que la Europa Católica coincide casi al 100% con las fronteras del antiguo Imperio Romano? Todos los países protestantes estaban fuera del Imperio.*


----------



## Emperador (4 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Mucha gente se olvida de que Donegal forma parte de la república de Irlanda y no de Irlanda del Norte. Es gracioso también el pasillito de mierda que dejaron para pasar del Leitrim a Donegal; según subes a Donegal tienes a la izquierda el mar y a menos de 7 kilómetros a la derecha la frontera entre la República e Irlanda del Norte:



Como curiosidad, Donegal sigue siendo una de las regiones más católicas de Irlanda y de hecho fue la única región en la que ganó el NO en el referéndum del aborto en 2018.


----------



## palodearia (4 Ene 2020)

Satori dijo:


> Acabo de leer en la Wiki que el Baikal tiene 1980 metros de profundidad, pero que si se sacasen los sedimentos, su profunndidad sería de nada menos que 9 km....solo 2 km menos que la fosa abisal de las Marianas.



Aunque parezca mucho, geológicamente no es nada sorprendente tener cuencas de esos espesores y más si encima son 25 ma de acumular sedimentos.


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> España debería estar situada aquí para que todo nos fuera mejor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos habrían colonizado y sojuzgado los anglos como a los irlandeses. Mientras que estando al lado de Francia la influencia continental lo impidió.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Ene 2020)

Conde Von Strujen dijo:


> A mi en Brasil (Bahía) me llamaba la atención que en la tele y prensa hablaban de "frentes fríos" que entraban desde el sur en Julio o Agosto , pero siempre hacía calor... por lo visto eran frentes que venían de Argentina y traían frío al sur de Brasil, pero cuando llegaban a la altura de Bahía el aire ya estaba caliente, es como si aquí hubiera frentes que fueran hacia el sur y llegaran a Senegal....esos mismos frentes cuando entran por el interior llevan el frío hasta el Mato Groso y les llaman "friagem"( en sitios con selva puede haber mínimas de 10º).



La zona de Bahía y el nordeste de Brasil me parece ya un negrizal ecuatorial insoportable... Yo creo que una de las mejores zonas para vivir en Brasil en plan maharajá es la sierra del litoral (Serra do Mar), a más de 500 metros de altura, para no sufrir la humedad tropical y gozar de una temperatura ligeramente más suave... Lenny Kravitz lo sabía muy bien cuando se compró su _fazenda_ en el interior del estado de Río de Janeiro:



Es que los madrileños tenéis tendencia a creer que este rollo catalán independentista es una locura que queda en un rincón alejado del nordeste de la península, pero lo tenéis al ladito... Y si contamos Baleares y Valencia como zonas catalanoparlantes, están más al sur que vosotros... Por eso el catalán es la verdadera lengua a extinguir para los adalides de la unidad de España, porque es un pedrusco en el zapato de tamaño catedralicio. No es como el euskera y el gallego que quedan ahí en un rinconcito y que encima les da vergüenza hablarlos.


----------



## orbeo (4 Ene 2020)

Alguien sabe por qué la zona norte de Rusia parece tener lepra?

El otro día hueveando en el trabajo me dio por abrir el maps y me chocó que toda esa zona está repleta con miles (pero muchos miles) de lagos o cráteres.


----------



## Remero (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo estuve años creyendo que Bosnia no tenía salida al mar, pero tiene una de estas salidas Paco de mierda en el puerto de Neum:



Pasé por allí en el año 2000, viajando desde Split a Dubrovnik, por una carretera que iba bordeando la costa. Solamente vi dos banderas bosnias, una en la frontera y otra en el uniforme del poli que nos pidió los pasaportes. El resto del territorio, casas, balcones, estaban hasta arriba de banderas con la cuadrícula croata, dejando patente que la poblaciòn local no parecía sentirse muy bosniaca... A saber como estará ahora aquello.


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Ene 2020)

En Irlanda los lagos son "loughs" y en Escocia son "lochs". No hay problema con eso, son "cognates". Pero luego estás tan tranquilo paseando por Arrochar y te das cuentas de que el "loch" que tienes delante está abierto al mar. Total, que en Escocia "loch" es tanto lago como brazo de agua abierto al mar. ¿Pero a eso no habría que denominarlo "firth"? 

Y luego resulta que en Irlanda está Killary Harbour que sería también un "loch" (bueno, un "lough" que para algo está en Irlanda) pero resulta que es un fiordo, el único que hay en Irlanda me parece.  También son ganas de complicarse la vida.

Y luego esta el Golfo de Vizcaya que en inglés no es un golfo, es una bahía; "Bay of Biscay". Le echas un vistazo a otros golfos y te das cuenta de que a los golfos de Adén, de Omán y Pérsico en inglés si que son "gulf". Entonces los comparas con el Golfo de Vizcaya y ves que la diferencia entre ellos es que los golfos de los moromierdas son alargados a la manera de un fiordo pero muchísimo más grandes que un fiordo. Vale, no hay problema: llegas a la conclusión de que "gulf" en inglés es como un fiordo a lo grande y "bay" en ingles es algo mucho más abierto y a lo que en castellano denominaríamos como "golfo". 

Luego ves Hudson Bay y piensas que obviamente eso en castellano tienen que ser un golfo... pues no, MECAGOENDIOS, es un puta bahía también como en inglés. Y luego ves el Gulf of Guinea y el Gulf of Mexico y, HOSTIAYA, esos tendrían que ser "bays" como la Bay of Biscay y son "gulfs".

Puto gaélico, puto castellano y puto inglés de mierda.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Ene 2020)

La gente de Madrid se piensa que Vascongadas está lejos. Lo cierto es que la zona de madrid mas cercana al mar después de Valencia (350 km), es Bilbao (395 km), eso te lo ventilas en 3 horas y media sin parar y pisando a 140 km/h. Asturias y Galicia, e incluso Cantabria, si que están lejos de Madrid, no el País Vasco, que debería ser la playa de Madrid y no el estercolero magrebí valenciano.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (4 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> La capital de Pontevedra es Pontevedra.




Y su ciudad mas importante, Vigo


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> La gente de Madrid se piensa que Vascongadas está lejos. Lo cierto es que la zona de madrid mas cercana al mar después de Valencia (350 km), es Bilbao (395 km), eso te lo ventilas en 3 horas y media sin parar y pisando a 140 km/h. Asturias y Galicia, e incluso Cantabria, si que están lejos de Madrid, no el País Vasco, que debería ser la playa de Madrid y no el estercolero magrebí valenciano.



La gente de Madrid que fue al cine a ver _El Señor de los Anillos _hizo el tonto porque tenían Rivendell muy cerca tirando hacia el norte en unos lugares conocidos como Asturias, Cantabría y Vascongadas, y tenían Mordor muy cerca tirando hacia el sureste en un agujero de mierda conocido como Elda.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (4 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> La zona de Bahía y el nordeste de Brasil me parece ya un negrizal ecuatorial insoportable... Yo creo que una de las mejores zonas para vivir en Brasil en plan maharajá es la sierra del litoral (Serra do Mar), a más de 500 metros de altura, para no sufrir la humedad tropical y gozar de una temperatura ligeramente más suave... Lenny Kravitz lo sabía muy bien cuando se compró su _fazenda_ en el interior del estado de Río de Janeiro:



Si por ahí el clima es mas llevadero, pero ojo la Serra do Mar sempre que sea en la vertiente oeste, en el este y la costa llueve aún mas que en Bahía, a la costa entre Santos y Río la llaman la costa verde porque todo es selva costera aunque por ahí están algunos de los paisajes mas espectaculares de Brasil, Ilha Grande, Paraty, Angra dos Reis...y en Sao Paulo la zona de Sao Sebastiao, Ilhabela y Ubatuba (donde vivió el Dr Mengele y murió ahogado en la playa)...en Ilhabela tiene una casa mi tío brasileño y ahí caen casi 3.000 litros al año.....en el jardín decía que quería comprar agente naranja porque no daba abasto con las malas hierbas .

Bahía tecnicamente ya es clima ecuatorial pero al soplar continuamente los alisios el clima es mas soportable de lo que parece....donde es mas duro es en la costa norte, Sao Luis de Maranhao y Belem que al estar cerca del ecuador son zonas de calmas chichas y todo el año a 32-33 de máxima y 24-25 de mínima..En la esquina nordeste (Natal y Ceará) hace mas viento y atrae mas turismo europeo y como llueve menos parece que el clima es algo más soportable.

A mi tío una ciudad que le gusta mucho y ha visitado varias veces es Belém , el clima es muy duro pero para ver algo del Amazonas sin gastarse un pastizal es muy buena opción, ya los mismos parques de la ciudad son pedazos de selva en miniatura con algún bicho incluido, incluso en Salvador el parque mas grande (Pituaçú) es un trozo de selva donde hay monos, caimanes y hasta anacondas (la sucurí que es mas pequeña que la anaconda del Amazonas, "sólo" 5 metros)....por cierto los negros de Bahía se comen la sucurí y casi todo lo que pillan,....es otra tradición africana....


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (4 Ene 2020)

Buen hilo, gracias a todos menos a los mamones que casi lo joden.


----------



## mecaweto (4 Ene 2020)

Lo jodidamente grande que es Kazajistán.




Ese país-pene clavado en Senegal rodeando un río llamado Gambia.




La frontera China-Rusia-Best Korea




Crónica de un viaje a ese alucinante punto:

Lugares remotos: Un viaje al punto donde se unen Corea del Norte, Rusia y China

Hay una única y misteriosa carretera que lleva de Rusia a Corea del Norte (y Google Maps te permite recorrerla)


----------



## Papa_Frita (4 Ene 2020)

La tumba de Solimán Scach es (o era) un enclave turco en Siria. Se trata(ba) del mausoleo del abuelo de Osman I, fundador del imperio otomano. Un mausoleo, unos pocos metros de tierra, un puñado de soldados, una bandera turca y para de contar:


















Estuve allí un año antes del estallido de la guerra. Los soldados, que tenían que aburrirse bastante, me dejaron entrar sin visado (ni tan siquiera tuve que mostrar el pasaporte). 
Por lo visto, con la guerra los turcos se llevaron las reliquias y volaron el mausoleo pero, eso sí, quieren volver.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (4 Ene 2020)

· Que la isla de Honshu (Japón) sea más grande que la de Reino Unido.
· Que España tenga casi tanta superficie como Alemania y Reino Unido juntos.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (4 Ene 2020)

Lo que desconocemos también es la inmensidad de las distancias en el continente que llamamos Oceanía (con el que nunca hemos estado en guerra, por cierto)

Hace un par de años estuve en Roma en una reunión donde éramos de la mayoría de países europeos, vino invitada una delegación Australiana, nos dijeron que para reunirse todos los delegados de Oceanía, algunos tenían que viajar una distancia equivalente a la que hay ente Ciudad del Cabo y Roma


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (4 Ene 2020)

K. WEST dijo:


> El lago Ness contiene más agua que todos los ríos y lagos de Inglaterra y Gales juntos.



El Lago Baikal contiene el 20% del agua dulce del planeta.


----------



## cebollo (4 Ene 2020)

Emperador dijo:


> Otra cosa de la que no sé si os habéis fijado: *¿os dais cuenta que la Europa Católica coincide casi al 100% con las fronteras del antiguo Imperio Romano? Todos los países protestantes estaban fuera del Imperio.*



No es una coincidencia, los godos, vikingos, sajones y demás se sintieron despreciados durante siglos. Se les consideraba bárbaros, el idioma de la iglesia y de los intelectuales era el Latín, el Papa era siempre de Italia y los obispos y cardenales eran españoles o franceses. El mundo culto y elevado era el grecorromano. Eran catetos periféricos y la reforma tuvo un componente de provincianismo ofendidito.


----------



## wintermute81 (4 Ene 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> El planteamiento europeo es sorprendernos de lo grande que es todo: Argentina, Rusia, Australia, África... nos cuesta asumir que lo pequeño es Europa.
> 
> De niño yo creía que las capitales estaban siempre en el centro como Madrid, Lisboa, Roma...siempre que veo el mapa de Francia me sorprendo de que París está muy al norte. Y muy cerca de Londres.



Joder yo pensaba lo mismo de pequeño, que cosas.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Irlanda los lagos son "loughs" y en Escocia son "lochs". No hay problema con eso, son "cognates". Pero luego estás tan tranquilo paseando por Arrochar y te das cuentas de que el "loch" que tienes delante está abierto al mar. Total, que en Escocia "loch" es tanto lago como brazo de agua abierto al mar. ¿Pero a eso no habría que denominarlo "firth"?
> 
> Y luego resulta que en Irlanda está Killary Harbour que sería también un "loch" (bueno, un "lough" que para algo está en Irlanda) pero resulta que es un fiordo, el único que hay en Irlanda me parece.  También son ganas de complicarse la vida.
> 
> ...



Es lo que iba a comentar. ¿Por qué cojones la bahía de Hudson recibe ese nombre si su extensión es similar a la del golfo de México? Por lógica también debería ser un golfo. Aquí en México tenemos el golfo de Tehuantepec, que también podría ser una bahía, pero no lo es.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ene 2020)

mecaweto dijo:


> Lo jodidamente grande que es Kazajistán.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209325
> 
> ...



Como tengas que ir de Kaolack a Ziguinchor por cualquier cosa menudo rodeo.


----------



## Supremacía (5 Ene 2020)

Alguien hizo este mapa para demostrar cómo se vería Estados Unidos si hubiera logrado la tantas veces anhelada anexión de Baja California, además de conseguir que Arizona tuviera salida al mar:




Estados Unidos tendría dos _brazos _al sur. Por fortuna, esto no ha pasado.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (5 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Alguien hizo este mapa para demostrar cómo se vería Estados Unidos si hubiera logrado la tantas veces anhelada anexión de Baja California, además de conseguir que Arizona tuviera salida al mar:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209360
> 
> ...



No ha pasado porque no han querido.


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Alguien hizo este mapa para demostrar cómo se vería Estados Unidos si hubiera logrado la tantas veces anhelada anexión de Baja California, además de conseguir que Arizona tuviera salida al mar:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209360
> 
> ...



por fortuna para quien?


----------



## Supremacía (5 Ene 2020)

Papo de luz dijo:


> por fortuna para quien?



Para México. Estados Unidos ya tiene demasiado territorio.


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Para México. Estados Unidos ya tiene demasiado territorio.



y Mexico que es, un ente abstracto que se alegra de las cosas? Los mexicanos que ahora viven en California Baja estarían mucho mejor siendo ciudadanos norteamericanos de pleno derecho en vez de súbidos de una satrapía narco-masónica.


----------



## Supremacía (5 Ene 2020)

DUFFMANNN. dijo:


> No ha pasado porque no han querido.



Pues lo han intentado varias veces y hasta ahora la península californiana no ha cambiado de dueño, aunque sí hay muchos estadounidenses viviendo ahí.


----------



## Supremacía (5 Ene 2020)

Papo de luz dijo:


> y Mexico que es, un ente abstracto que se alegra de las cosas? Los mexicanos que ahora viven en California Baja estarían mucho mejor siendo ciudadanos norteamericanos de pleno derecho en vez de súbidos de una satrapía narco-masónica.



Me opongo a que México pierda un centímetro cuadrado más de territorio. Después de 1848 se dieron repetidos intentos de Estados Unidos por apoderarse de la península y ninguno tuvo éxito.


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Ene 2020)

TERUEL NO EXISTE dijo:


> Roma está más al norte que Warcelona. En Italia Warcelona estaría a mitad de camino entre Roma y Nápoles , y sería igualmente la misma mierda de ciudad mediterránea que es ahora solo que en Italia, lo que es intulerapla



En las escuelas catalanas les enseñan que Barcelona cae a la altura de París. A los catalanes les pasa como los argentinos, que mentalmente están totalmente desconectados de su entorno geoestratégico, y de ahí vienen muchas frustraciones. En vez de ser cabeza de león sureño se sentirían más cómodos perteneciendo a los territorios *DOM-TOM* .


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Ene 2020)

Barcelona está un pelín más al norte que Nueva York... Con eso ya justificamos el independentismo para los próximos 100 años.


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> La gente de Madrid se piensa que Vascongadas está lejos. Lo cierto es que la zona de madrid mas cercana al mar después de Valencia (350 km), es Bilbao (395 km), eso te lo ventilas en 3 horas y media sin parar y pisando a 140 km/h. Asturias y Galicia, e incluso Cantabria, si que están lejos de Madrid, no el País Vasco, que debería ser la playa de Madrid y no el estercolero magrebí valenciano.



la playa de mandril el pais asco, conocido por su gran clima, 1600-1800 horas de sol anuales, como londres...

paleto esperaba mas de ti, por no hablar de la temperatura del agua y de las vascas vs vlcns


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Barcelona está un pelín más al norte que Nueva York... Con eso ya justificamos el independentismo para los próximos 100 años.



climas totalmente diferentes. Nueva York latitudinalmente equivale en Europa a Varsovia.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2020)

Sobre el tamaño de paises y la mala percepción que tenemos de Europa vs el resto del mundo para ser justos en realidad en Europa todo está mas condensado con mucha mas variedad.
Asi que a nivel perceptual... Europa es mas grande.

De que te sirve que Brasil sea grandísima si la mayoría es selva y tiraflechas? El pais real visitable/disfrutable es un 15%.
Lo mismo pasa con África, joder si 1/3 de África es un puto desierto/secarral.
Australia pues igual. Un 85% que no visita ni Dios.

Es cierto que Europa está plagado de montañas pero hay mucho pueblo, turismo y pistas de esqui/parques naturales por doquier.


----------



## cebollo (5 Ene 2020)

Otro tópico es que no tomamos conciencia de lo lejos que están las Islas Canarias hasta que nos chupamos las casi tres horas de avión.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Ene 2020)

A mi una cosa que me flipa son lo retorcidas y complejas que son las costas entre en Mar Negro y el Mar Egeo, con un mini mar de Marmara en medio y dos estrechos el de Darnelos y el Bosforo.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Mucha gente se olvida de que Donegal forma parte de la república de Irlanda y no de Irlanda del Norte. Es gracioso también el pasillito de mierda que dejaron para pasar del Leitrim a Donegal; según subes a Donegal tienes a la izquierda el mar y a menos de 7 kilómetros a la derecha la frontera entre la República e Irlanda del Norte:



Yo desde pequeño siempre tenía interiorizado el pellejo que cubre Irlanda del norte.
Le quita romanticismo a la divisió norte/sur que tiene Escocia/Inglaterra.


----------



## Dadinho (5 Ene 2020)

polaco maricón y gilipollas


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2020)

Otra cosa curiosa.
La gente tiene en mente que Europa es occidente, que algunos paises del este son las postrimerias y que la Rusia europea es algo ya ajeno y marginal.
Luego ves un mapa fisico de Europa... y la cosa es que lo marginal es lo mas conocido de Europa (Francia, Alemania, Paises bajos, España, Italia y Reino Unido)


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Ene 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Sobre el tamaño de paises y la mala percepción que tenemos de Europa vs el resto del mundo para ser justos en realidad en Europa todo está mas condensado con mucha mas variedad.
> Asi que a nivel perceptual... Europa es mas grande.
> 
> De que te sirve que Brasil sea grandísima si la mayoría es selva y tiraflechas? El pais real visitable/disfrutable es un 15%.
> ...



Yo creo que al final todos los países se montan una narrativa nacional que hace que el tamaño subjetivo de las naciones acabe siendo más o menos el mismo... En Portugal por ejemplo, durante los tiempos de la dictadura de Salazar se montaban la película de que "Portugal não é um país pequeno" tirando de las colonias africanas:







Hoy en día, dedican la mitad de su programación televisiva a programas tipo "Portugueses por el mundo", para que se vea que los portugueses están en Francia, en Macao, en Angola y en medio mundo.

El otro día yo pensaba que en Grecia se deben de montar una peli similar... El país es sólo un poco más grande que Castilla y León, pero tienen cientos de islas y miles de kilómetros de costa, con lo que pueden alimentar la sensación de que el país es más grande de lo que es...


----------



## Navarrra (5 Ene 2020)

Que la gente que vive en desiertos y climas extremos no haga más esfuerzos por conquistar los territorios con más benignos.

Vivir en el sahara tiene que ser putísima mierda, un amigo de marruecos me contaba el otro día que de pequeño recorría todos los días 15 kilómetros ida y vuelta andando para ir a la escuela.

Como cojones no van a venir a violarnos y a matarnos? Es imperativo vital, y no hay más.


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Hoy en día, dedican la mitad de su programación televisiva a programas tipo "Portugueses por el mundo", para que se vea que los portugueses están en Francia, en Macao, en Angola y en medio mundo.



Esos programas son para adoctrinar a la gente en que emigrar lejos de ser un fracaso colectivo es algo cool. Así se quitan un problema de encima. Las cifras de emigración de los portugueses son la principal clave de su baja tasa de paro... Siempre ponen a gente que le va relativamente bien, no a portugueses mendigando por Luxemburgo, que también los habrá. No creo que tenga nada que ver con alimentar una narrativa nacionalista.


----------



## Glokta (5 Ene 2020)

Alexander Magnus dijo:


> Que la gente que vive en desiertos y climas extremos no haga más esfuerzos por conquistar los territorios con más benignos.
> 
> Vivir en el sahara tiene que ser putísima mierda, un amigo de marruecos me contaba el otro día que de pequeño recorría todos los días 15 kilómetros ida y vuelta andando para ir a la escuela.
> 
> Como cojones no van a venir a violarnos y a matarnos? Es imperativo vital, y no hay más.



Yo esq la gente q vive en esos sitios no se como no mata a toda su descendencia y se pega un tirito

Es perpetuar la miseria


----------



## socrates99 (5 Ene 2020)

Lo que no deja de sorprenderme es hacernos creer que Roma tenia un imperio tan gigantesco a base de guerras con un indice poblacional ridiculo,algo no cuadra o nos han mentido como perros en la historia.
Luego eso de conquistar paises o extensiones vacias gigantes a riesgo de diezmar la población por conseguir riqueza y tierras,si el planeta estaba vacío practicamente.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## etsai (5 Ene 2020)

Se que es algo obvio pero no todo el mundo sabe que Sudamérica y África una vez estuvieron unidos y por eso encajan a la perfección.


----------



## JEL (5 Ene 2020)

España está más al norte que el Himalaya


----------



## cebollo (5 Ene 2020)

El que es de un país grande yo creo que se siente orgulloso de formar parte de algo grande y que considera importante y poderoso. Y el que es de un país pequeño se enorgullece de ser minoritario y selecto. Vamos que todo el mundo inventa autoestimita macaca y majadera. Lo que diga Blaster.


----------



## Glokta (5 Ene 2020)

A mi siempre me flipo q se mantenga esa parte de Rusia en Europa, la antigua konigsberg

Luego USA como país me flipa tela en lo rico q es geográficamente, mismamente puedes estar cazando focas en Alaska q tomando daikiris en hawaii


----------



## morethanafeeling (5 Ene 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> Yo esq la gente q vive en esos sitios no se como no mata a toda su descendencia y se pega un tirito
> 
> Es perpetuar la miseria



Por eso en nuestra sociedad avanzada hay suicidios todos los días y una enorme parte de la población sobrevive artificialmente a base de medicación contra la depresión. En cambio hay tribus donde todos son felices y se pasan el día cantando y bailando.

La felicidad no es solo nacer en el mejor territorio. Al contrario, muchas veces nacer en un buen territorio te hace débil y venirte abajo ante la menor adversidad. En cambio nacer en un sitio con dificultades te hace fuerte y te enseña a ser feliz con muy poco.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Alguien hizo este mapa para demostrar cómo se vería Estados Unidos si hubiera logrado la tantas veces anhelada anexión de Baja California, además de conseguir que Arizona tuviera salida al mar:



Que les den por el puto culo a los yankis y tal, pero la verdad es que si california tuviera toa la peninsula, ya si que me iria a vivir alli o si o si o si o si. Que puta flipada seria, un estado de 3000 km de largo lo menos con muchas mas ciudades super ricas hacia el sur


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> De que te sirve que Brasil sea grandísima si la mayoría es selva y tiraflechas? El pais real visitable/disfrutable es un 15%.



yo me pregunto por que cojones a los sunormales os da por cagar por la boca. ahogate en tu mierda y no molestes


----------



## Supremacía (5 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Que les den por el puto culo a los yankis y tal, pero la verdad es que si california tuviera toa la peninsula, ya si que me iria a vivir alli o si o si o si o si. Que puta flipada seria, un estado de 3000 km de largo lo menos con muchas mas ciudades super ricas hacia el sur



En realidad rondaría los 2,500 kilómetros de longitud. Tampoco sé si ambas Californias formarían un solo estado, pues los gringos dividieron el territorio de la Alta California para formar Nevada, Arizona y Utah.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Ene 2020)

Pues no, realmente son 4000 km o mas, es una peninsula


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo creo que al final todos los países se montan una narrativa nacional que hace que el tamaño subjetivo de las naciones acabe siendo más o menos el mismo... En Portugal por ejemplo, durante los tiempos de la dictadura de Salazar se montaban la película de que "Portugal não é um país pequeno" tirando de las colonias africanas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El post lo había planteado con un claro tono socarrón pero es que es verdad. 
La percepción espacio-temporal de un pais europeo puede ser la misma que la de un pais tres veces mas grande ya que al final cuando cuesta mas de x horas ir por coche/tren se recurre al avión. 
Yo creo que el pais que gana en cuanto a percepción de pais grande es EE.UU
1- Es un pais enorme. 
2- No tiene un gran desierto/selva/cadena montañosa que ocupe mas de un 40% del territorio de forma continua
3- Tiene variedad de climas y paisajes
4- Mas o menos está salpicado de poblaciones por todo el territorio, incluyendo en los territorios menos poblados con ciudades como minimo de tamaño medio. Incluso lugares remotos como Hawaii y Alaska tiene ciudades respetables
5- Hay bastante población
6- Hay cierta diversidad que ha quedado en el imaginario colectivo (Nueva York cosmopolita, Miami fiestero guay, viñedos de California, Texas redneck, etc) 


Europa gana de goleada por historia, variedad linguistica y nacional pero son muchos paises.


----------



## S. GOKU (5 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> A mí me resultan muy desagradables las fronteras rectas que tiene Estados Unidos al norte, al sur y en el interior de su territorio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209212
> 
> ...



Fronteras rectas = paises sin historia


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2020)

L


neutralizador1 dijo:


> Fronteras rectas = paises sin historia



Una excepción sería Egipto, mas que nada porque el pais real era lo que habia alrededor del Nilo y el resto era tierra de nadie. Me imagino que al llegar el S. XX tuvieron que oficializar fronteras y tiraron de la regla.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2020)

Viendo el mapa, una cosa a la que nunca me acostumbro es que Escocia está casi a la altura de las capitales escandinavas.


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> A mí hay algunas que siempre me chocan, no importa cuántas veces las compruebe, porque van contra sesgos cognitivos muy arraigados... Por ejemplo:
> 
> *1. La pequeñez del País Vasco: *
> 
> ...



Si desplegaramos sobre un plano toda la superficie de montes que tiene el pais vasco te asustarias de lo grande que es...

Seguro que existe algun dato en m2 reales y no sobre el plano...
Existen comunidades planas y comunidades montañosas cual las ultimas tienen su superficie en otros angulos...

Pato no seas cateto...


----------



## Supremacía (5 Ene 2020)

neutralizador1 dijo:


> Fronteras rectas = paises sin historia



Canadá y Australia, dos países angloparlantes también, son un ejemplo de eso.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Si desplegaramos sobre un plano toda la superficie de montes que tiene el pais vasco te asustarias de lo grande que es...
> 
> Seguro que existe algun dato en m2 reales y no sobre el plano...
> Existen comunidades planas y comunidades montañosas cual las ultimas tienen su superficie en otros angulos...
> ...



Da igual que sea montañoso o no montañoso... Cuando se mide el área de un país, se mide sobre el plano horizontal en kilómetros cuadrados, no en metros cúbicos... Caben los mismos árboles en un País Vasco montañoso que en uno plano... O la misma cantidad de trigo, o de arroz... Pregúntale a los chinorris si este terreno montañoso les da más arroz que uno plano, seguro que se cagan en tus muertos:


----------



## Supremacía (5 Ene 2020)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues no, realmente son 4000 km o mas, es una peninsula



4,000 kilómetros o más es lo que mide Estados Unidos de costa a costa; las Californias no son tan extensas.


----------



## Tales (5 Ene 2020)

Rusia es jodidamente enana cuando miras su tamaño real comparado con el de Mercator, y Canadá y USA son casi del mismo tamaño. 
Real Country Sizes Shown on Mercator Projection (Updated) - Engaging Data 

Sidney y Río de Janeiro estan a la misma latitud 
Polonia y Canadá están a la misma latitud


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Da igual que sea montañoso o no montañoso... Cuando se mide el área de un país, se mide sobre el plano horizontal en kilómetros cuadrados, no en metros cúbicos... Caben los mismos árboles en un País Vasco montañoso que en uno plano... O la misma cantidad de trigo, o de arroz... Pregúntale a los chinorris si este terreno montañoso les da más arroz que uno plano, seguro que se cagan en tus muertos:



Lo que has dicho es mentira...
Transformar un terreno inclinado en plano solo se hace por comodidad, por la erosion y por la captura hidrica, pero lo que tu dices que entran mas arboles en una bobada como un templo...
Entran muchisimos mas arboles, el problema esta que esos suelos sulen ser menos fertiles y dan arboles menos potentes...

No me seas torticero...

Mi terreno de kuartango tiene 10 hectareas en la escritura y en la imagen de catastro tendra unas 8 hectareas y pico...
Son varias vaguadas pronunciadas...
V-V Intenta poner en plano una V y tendras la superficie de una vaguada...

Multiplica las vaguadas y planos inclinados del Pais vasco y entonces hablamos...

Las fotos aereas engañan mucho...

POR NO HABLAR DE LOS ANIMALES ¿CUANTOS PATOS ENTRAN EN 1000M2 DE TRIGAL Y CUANTOS EN UNA MONTAÑA DE 5000 METROS DE ALTURA DE 1000M2 DE FOTO AEREA?


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Lo que has dicho es mentira...
> Transformar un terreno inclinado en plano solo se hace por comodidad, por la erosion y por la captura hidrica, pero lo que tu dices que entran mas arboles en una bobada como un templo...
> Entran muchisimos mas arboles, el problema esta que esos suelos sulen ser menos fertiles y dan arboles menos potentes...
> 
> ...



Que no, coño... En un terreno montañoso no caben más árboles que en uno plano... Cabrían más árboles si los árboles no tuvieran tendencia a crecer de manera vertical y a ocupar espacio de manera horizontal... Pero los árboles siempre quieren crecer hacia el cielo y expandirse horizontalmente, de manera que al final caben los mismos árboles en un plano inclinado que en uno horizontal.

Y lo mismo se aplica a todo lo demás: cultivos, edificios, humanos codo con codo, etc.


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Que no, coño... En un terreno montañoso no caben más árboles que en uno plano... Cabrían más árboles si los árboles no tuvieran tendencia a crecer de manera vertical y a ocupar espacio de manera horizontal... Pero los árboles siempre quieren crecer hacia el cielo y expandirse horizontalmente, de manera que al final caben los mismos árboles en un plano inclinado que en uno horizontal.
> 
> Y lo mismo se aplica a todo lo demás: cultivos, edificios, humanos codo con codo, etc.



Deja de decir pamplinas, una cosa es la tendencia natural del fototropismo y otra muy diferente en numero de pies(arbol) por area...
En un plano inclinado VISTO DESDE EL CIELO entran mas arboles que el mismo plano llano...

Segun tu teoria en esta casa tendria que tener 4 arboles...y 4 patos... Y en New york viven 4 personas por hectarea


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ene 2020)

Tales dijo:


> Rusia es jodidamente enana cuando miras su tamaño real comparado con el de Mercator, y Canadá y USA son casi del mismo tamaño.
> Real Country Sizes Shown on Mercator Projection (Updated) - Engaging Data
> 
> Sidney y Río de Janeiro estan a la misma latitud
> Polonia y Canadá están a la misma latitud



Rusia "solo" tiene el doble de tamaño que Canadá, y Canadá es el segundo pais mas grande del mundo.
Rusia mal que pese es enorme. Otra cosa que el Mercator haga parecer que es casi un cuarto del mundo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Deja de decir pamplinas, una cosa es la tendencia natural del fototropismo y otra muy diferente en numero de pies(arbol) por area...
> En un plano inclinado VISTO DESDE EL CIELO entran mas arboles que el mismo plano llano...
> 
> Segun tu teoria en esta casa tendria que tener 4 arboles...y 4 patos... Y en New york viven 4 personas por hectarea



Claro, ese edificio es igualito que la orografía natural, con pisos y terrazas en voladizo... 

Mira que a los vascos os cuesta asumir que vuestra Euskal Herria tiene micropene...


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Claro, ese edificio es igualito que la orografía natural, con pisos y terrazas en voladizo...
> 
> Mira que a los vascos os cuesta asumir que vuestra Euskal Herria tiene micropene...



Voy a abrir un hilo para joderte jajajja ¿entonces segun tu cuantos grados tiene que tener un monte para tener una ganancia de superficie?


----------



## Castellano (5 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo estuve años creyendo que Bosnia no tenía salida al mar, pero tiene una de estas salidas Paco de mierda en el puerto de Neum:



Ahí me tangaron pero bien hace años, reposte, y me decían que no les funcionaba el datáfono. Pague en efectivo y me hicieron el cambio de euros a marcos alemanes que les salió del rabo.
Si, en Bosnia aún se usa el Marco alemán, un euro, dos marcos, pero ahí me metieron bien la uña


----------



## perrosno (5 Ene 2020)

Pues a mi hoyja, que Madric no tenga playa, vaya vaya. Allí no hay playa...........


----------



## Mephistos (5 Ene 2020)

No sé si ha salido el tema, pero me joden esos países (suelen ser anglosajones), que tienen divisiones territoriales distintas al mismo nivel. Como en Inglaterra, que tienen en plan condados, distritos metropolitanos, autoridades unitarias, etc todo junto ahí a pelo, distintos tipos de divisiones puestas unas contra otras ahí a pelo.







O Rusia, joder, con sus repúblicas, krais, oblasts, regiones autónomas y su puta madre.





Joder, no puedo con eso. Me gusta más la división bien delimitada en niveles, como en Italia o en Francia por ejemplo. Que tengas tus regiones > provincias > municipios. Y ya está. O también, regiones > provincias > distritos > comunas. Ya sabéis, todo igualitario, simétrico, por niveles.






PD: Sí, ya sé que Italia tiene las provincias autónomas por ahí por el Tirol. Pero bueno, una o dos excepciones no me molestan. A ver, en España igual, tenemos dos ciudades autónomas que no son comunidades autónomas, pero bueno, son dos ahí pequeñitas y no molestan.


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Ene 2020)

¿Cuándo os distéis cuenta de que el Mar de Aral ya casi ha desaparecido por completo? Yo creo que fue hacia el 2013 cuando mirando Google Maps en vista satélite me di cuenta de que ahora ya solo queda una charca. Es curioso eso de tener ahí al hermano pequeño del Mar Caspio en los mapas de hace 30 años y que ahora ya casi no queda nada de él.


----------



## RalphWiggum (6 Ene 2020)

Pues no sé si se ha dicho, pero que la plataforma continental en muchos casos replique la forma de la parte emergida siempre me ha parecido curioso.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Jordania también es otro país que yo siempre había pensado que era interior y sin salida al mar... Israel no es lo mismo, porque ya es un país costero por el lado mediterráneo.



Israel tambien tiene salida por Elat al mar rojo, y dices que sabes de geografia, y de que planeta..


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Ene 2020)

Por cierto catalufis, es verdad que la nacional 154 que lleva a Llivia atravesando francia se considera territorio español, hasta llegar a ese enclave?


----------



## hibridus (6 Ene 2020)

Méjico también es parte de América del Norte


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Ene 2020)

Mephistos dijo:


> No sé si ha salido el tema, pero me joden esos países (suelen ser anglosajones), que tienen divisiones territoriales distintas al mismo nivel. Como en Inglaterra, que tienen en plan condados, distritos metropolitanos, autoridades unitarias, etc todo junto ahí a pelo, distintos tipos de divisiones puestas unas contra otras ahí a pelo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre italia siempre me llamó la atencion cómo se hicieron con ese tirajo que es trieste, el gran puerto historico de austria, que deberia estar en eslovenia


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Ene 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Viendo el mapa, una cosa a la que nunca me acostumbro es que Escocia está casi a la altura de las capitales escandinavas.



Los nacionalistas escoceses de hecho , igual que los catalufos se sienten la suisa del mediterrany, se consideran parte de Escandinavia.


aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Sobre italia siempre me llamó la atencion cómo se hicieron con ese tirajo que es trieste, el gran puerto historico de austria, que deberia estar en eslovenia



los alemanes/austriacos han sido los grandes perdedores en la tómbola de terruños europeos.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (6 Ene 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Viendo el mapa, una cosa a la que nunca me acostumbro es que Escocia está casi a la altura de las capitales escandinavas.



De hecho las islas Orcadas hasta el XVI pertenecieron a Noruega, su bandera es la noruega con la cruz amarilla:





Como curiosidad, entre dos de sus islas se da el vuelo comercial más corto del mundo, menos de dos minutos.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Ene 2020)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Israel tambien tiene salida por Elat al mar rojo, y dices que sabes de geografia, y de que planeta..



Ya está aquí el analfabeto que no sabe leer.


----------



## Choni poligonera (6 Ene 2020)

Glokta dijo:


> Yo esq la gente q vive en esos sitios no se como no mata a toda su descendencia y se pega un tirito
> 
> Es perpetuar la miseria



Es otra manera de vivir. 
Ven vida donde nosotros no la vemos.


----------



## halt_no_function (6 Ene 2020)

mecaweto dijo:


> La frontera China-Rusia-Best Korea
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209327
> 
> ...



La frontera Rusia-Best Korea da mucho de que hablar. Pero no sólo por Best Korea, sino también por Rusia.

El extremo sur del lado asiático de Rusia, es decir, de Siberia en un sentido amplio, está en el paralelo 42º18'.
Приморский край — Википедия

Para que os hagáis una idea, hay 13 capitales de provincia españolas a más latitud.

Santander: 43º28'N
Oviedo: 43º22'N
A Coruña: 43º22'N
San Sebastián: 43º19'N
Bilbao: 43º15'N
Lugo: 43º01'N

Vitoria: 42º51'N
Pamplona: 42º49'N
León: 42º36'N
Logroño: 42º28'N
Pontevedra: 42º26'N

Burgos: 42º20'N
Ourense: 42º20'N

La primera que ya está más al sur es Huesca, con 42º8'.

COORDENAS GEOGRAFICAS DE CIUDADES ESPAÑOLAS

Me he quedado con las ganas de decir que Burgos es la última capital española que está más al norte que el extremo sur del lado asiático de Rusia. Pero no, he mirado Google Maps y los ourensanos ganan por poco, aunque hay paralelos que atraviesan ambos cascos urbanos.

Pero vamos, que el frío que hace en Burgos es poca cosa en relación al extremo sureste de Rusia. Allí la temperatura media del mes de enero es de -8ºC en las zonas más benignas, 11ºC menos que en la considerada fría Burgos. Las zonas más frías del Primorsky Krai tienen una media en enero de -23ºC y ojo, siguen estando más al sur que París, ya que el extremo septentrional de esta región rusa tiene latitud 48º28'N.

Huy como a la tierra le diese por rotar en sentido inverso lo que pasaría con el clima europeo, Jarella se quedaría corta y todo. Si decís que en Burgos hace frío es que sois unos quejicas. Y la costa del Cantábrico con un clima casi subtropical, si no fuese por el verano poco caluroso entonces sí lo sería.


----------



## mecaweto (6 Ene 2020)

halt_no_function dijo:


> La frontera Rusia-Best Korea da mucho de que hablar. Pero no sólo por Best Korea, sino también por Rusia.
> 
> El extremo sur del lado asiático de Rusia, es decir, de Siberia en un sentido amplio, está en el paralelo 42º18'.
> Приморский край — Википедия
> ...



Desde luego cuando estudias geografía y comparas, te das cuenta de que Europa Occidental tiene un clima privilegiado a pesar de su latitud. Con el clima que realmente le correspondería aquí no se hubiera salido de la edad de piedra.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Ene 2020)

Otra cosa, la gente suele tener en mente que Japón es mas o menos una extensión pequeña de islas con un clima parecido pero luego resulta que ocupa un territorio basante alargado.

Va desde la zona mas norte de Hokaido que es casí equivalente al clima sub-ártico al sur en Okinawa que es subtropical.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (7 Ene 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Va desde la zona mas norte de Hokaido que es casí equivalente al clima sub-ártico al sur en Okinawa que es subtropical.



Pero podrías haberlo puesto en la latitud correcta... Japón está más al sur... El extremo norte de Hokkaido queda sobre la latitud de Burdeos en Francia, y el extremo sur de Okinawa y las otras islas quedan más al sur que Canarias.


----------



## Chimpu (7 Ene 2020)

Hay aprox la misma distancia de Galicia a EEUU que de Florida a California


Somos el único pais UE con Desierto ( Desierto tabernas, Almería)

La profundidad del Mar Mediterráneo llega hasta casi los 6000 m de profundidad.

Aunque no sea geografía geografía, hay un ferry entre Pais Vasco y UK


En Murcia interior suele nevar una vez cada dos o tres años.


A escasos km del caluroso desierto de TabernasAlmeria se encuentra Sierra Nevada uno de los puntos frios de la UE por la altitud.


Sevilla capital tiene puerto a pesar de que está algo lejos del Atlántico y estrecho


----------



## eltonelero (7 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pero podrías haberlo puesto en la latitud correcta... Japón está más al sur... El extremo norte de Hokkaido queda sobre la latitud de Burdeos en Francia, y el extremo sur de Okinawa y las otras islas quedan más al sur que Canarias.



He cogido una de las primeras imagenes que me salían en google imagenes.
Mas que nada era para hacernos una idea de la largura de las islas. 

Además la latitud tampoco importa mucho como ya se ha explicado comparando sitios tan alejados y con factores climáticos diferentes ( En Europa la corriente del golfo por ejemplo)

El equivalente mas parecido con respecto al clima europeo sería poner Okinawa por Ceuta y la punta norte de Hokaido por Letonia pero ni siquiera asi es exacto.


----------



## Mephistos (9 Ene 2020)

Dinamarca sólo tiene 98 municipios en 5 regiones. En 2007 hicieron una reducción de 270 municipios originales a los 98 de ahora. Lo gracioso es que te podrás encontrar municipios con varias localidades, pueblecitos, ciudades desperdigados por el territorio municipal. Equivaldrían en muchos casos a 1/2 comarca o comarca entera en España.

Cada municipio danés tiene de media 59.464 habitantes. En España hay 8.131 municipios. Cada municipio español tiene de media 5.793 hab. Si quisiéramos igualarnos a esa media danesa necesitamos fusionar municipios hasta reducir la lista a 792 municipios.


----------



## Supremacía (9 Ene 2020)

Con 52,482 kilómetros cuadrados, Ensenada, en el estado de Baja California, es el municipio más grande de México.


----------



## fieraverde (9 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo estuve años creyendo que Bosnia no tenía salida al mar, pero tiene una de estas salidas Paco de mierda en el puerto de Neum:



Joder , ahí he estado yo bañandome , playa Paco llena de piedras , menuda puta mierda.

Siempre creí que era zona croata.


----------



## Lammero (9 Ene 2020)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Esos programas son para adoctrinar a la gente en que emigrar lejos de ser un fracaso colectivo es algo cool. Así se quitan un problema de encima. Las cifras de emigración de los portugueses son la principal clave de su baja tasa de paro... Siempre ponen a gente que le va relativamente bien, no a portugueses mendigando por Luxemburgo, que también los habrá. No creo que tenga nada que ver con alimentar una narrativa nacionalista.




Propaganda globohomo.
Se la encuentra uno en los sitios más inverosímiles...









```
fug ur glob :DDD
```


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ene 2020)

Añado el sesgo de creer que "Anatolia = Turquía"... Sin embargo, cuando termina Anatolia por el sur, todavía queda la mitad de Turquía por recorrer:


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ene 2020)

fieraverde dijo:


> Joder , ahí he estado yo bañandome , playa Paco llena de piedras , menuda puta mierda.
> 
> Siempre creí que era zona croata.



No me creo que tantos foreros de mierda hayáis pasado por Neum... Habréis estado en Dubrovnik o en algún hotel Paco de mierda de la costa dálmata y ya os queréis atribuir el conocimiento de todas las ciudades de esa costa... Es como si un guiri pasa unos días en Fuengirola y se quiere atribuir visitas a Almería, Cartagena, Benidorm y Peñíscola a la vez... Con el agravante de que aquí tenemos buenas autopistas a lo largo de la costa y allí ni eso.


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Otra cosa, la gente suele tener en mente que Japón es mas o menos una extensión pequeña de islas con un clima parecido pero luego resulta que ocupa un territorio basante alargado.
> 
> Va desde la zona mas norte de Hokaido que es casí equivalente al clima sub-ártico al sur en Okinawa que es subtropical.



otro downie superponiendo mapitas, japon es poco mas extenso que italia y ahi parece el doble, tira a comer pollas anda


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Ene 2020)

Chimpu dijo:


> Hay aprox la misma distancia de Galicia a EEUU que de Florida a California
> 
> 
> Somos el único pais UE con Desierto ( Desierto tabernas, Almería)
> ...



Tampoco te creas que Tabernas es un desierto en condiciones, tipo oeste americano y tal.
En el caso de Sevilla es que estando a 100km del mar, está a su mismo nivel. De hecho en época romana, se podía navegar hasta Córdoba -otros 140km más para adentro- pero te vas a Holanda o Alemania que tienen llanuras y ríos en condiciones y meten los barcos de carga hasta el mismísimo de la Merkel.


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2020)

Chimpu dijo:


> Hay aprox la misma distancia de Galicia a EEUU que de Florida a California
> 
> 
> Somos el único pais UE con Desierto ( Desierto tabernas, Almería)
> ...



si 1500 km es aproximarse me voy a cagar en todos tus muertos retrasado

Ocho desiertos europeos atontao

5.267 m no es casi 6000 subnormal

y uno entre ceuta algeciras wow

cada 2 o 3 años dice el subnormal si tiene un par de picos de 2000 metros atontao

otra parida, y en el teide hace calor no? es que vaya mongolazo, te cogia y no paraba de darte collejas, SUBNORMAL

jajaja que ni me fije en el nick, si eres el tontaco del chimpunce, ahora se entiende todo


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No me creo que tantos foreros de mierda hayáis pasado por Neum... Habréis estado en Dubrovnik o en algún hotel Paco de mierda de la costa dálmata y ya os queréis atribuir el conocimiento de todas las ciudades de esa costa... Es como si un guiri pasa unos días en Fuengirola y se quiere atribuir visitas a Almería, Cartagena, Benidorm y Peñíscola a la vez... Con el agravante de que aquí tenemos buenas autopistas a lo largo de la costa y allí ni eso.



yo tb pasé por ahí (sin parar) de split a dubrovnik, en makarska si pare, en general croacia es una puta mierda pinchada en un palo que no merece ni mitad de la mitad de la fama que tiene, último destino de mierda que visité por hacer caso a la VOTONTADA retrasada de mierda


----------



## Progres = Tontos (9 Ene 2020)

Más de historia que geografía, pero muchos no conocen el Muro de Antonino, más al norte que el de Adriano, en Escocia:














Ni las campañas de Agrícola:


----------



## Supremacía (9 Ene 2020)

Pregunta para los que saben: ¿Alaska puede considerarse una península?


Yo la veo como una península con penínsulas, una al oeste y otra al sur.

Edito: son dos al sur.


----------



## χρόνια (9 Ene 2020)

Siempre me ha sorprendido la relación entre las antiguas fronteras alemanas y los resultados electorales en Polonia.




Algunos puntos de la frontera entre Bélgica y Países Bajos también son bastante peculiares.


----------



## Remero (9 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No me creo que tantos foreros de mierda hayáis pasado por Neum... Habréis estado en Dubrovnik o en algún hotel Paco de mierda de la costa dálmata y ya os queréis atribuir el conocimiento de todas las ciudades de esa costa... Es como si un guiri pasa unos días en Fuengirola y se quiere atribuir visitas a Almería, Cartagena, Benidorm y Peñíscola a la vez... Con el agravante de que aquí tenemos buenas autopistas a lo largo de la costa y allí ni eso.



A mí me pareció un lugar muy paco y no llegué a bajar del coche. No recuerdo haberme fijado en si había o no playa. De todas formas no te extrañe que muchos foreros hayan pasado por allí, es punto de paso, por carretera, entre Split y Dubrovnik, las dos ciudades más turísticas de la zona con diferencia.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ene 2020)

Una Tía Negra Lesbi dijo:


> Siempre me ha sorprendido la relación entre las antiguas fronteras alemanas y los resultados electorales en Polonia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 212091



Eso también pasa en Rumanía:


----------



## Adriano_ (9 Ene 2020)

Cinco heztrellas y pole sin condón.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Eso también pasa en Rumanía:



Eso es porque la cultura turco mora socialista y colectivista conquisto Valaquia y Moldavia, que pertenecieron a Turquía hasta el siglo 19 en calidad de estados vasallos, por eso votan masivamente sociata.

Sin embargo, en la proceresca corte de los Habsburgo se difundían ideas cristianas y liberales, y por eso en Transilvania, que perteneció hasta 1918 a Austria-Hungría, se vota masivamente liberal conservador.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ene 2020)

Luego también está el sesgo "el Magreb está al sur de España", que da sorpresitas como ésta y que justifica el desprecio hacia los gaditanos:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Luego también está el sesgo "el Magreb está al sur de España", que da sorpresitas como ésta y que justifica el desprecio hacia los gaditanos:



Ese sesgo es bastante viejo. Otro sesgo es creer que esa zona es árida, cuando tiene un clima mediterráneo bastante húmedo gracias a las precipitaciones orográficas que se acumulan en el atlas cuando soplan vientos de poniente y norte. Elda sin embargo es un puto desierto de mierda debido al efecto fohen, y eso que está a la altura de Sicilia, isla con verdes praderas. España ha tenido mala suerte en belleza paisajística debido a las montañas y el efecto fohen, porque por latitud nos tocaría ser verde. Hasta Anatolia es mas verde que España.

En esa zona de Argelia es donde además se concentra el 80% de la población del país, y es una zona con bastante población blanca.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> Eso es porque la cultura turco mora socialista y colectivista conquisto Valaquia y Moldavia, que pertenecieron a Turquía hasta el siglo 19 en calidad de estados vasallos, por eso votan masivamente sociata.
> 
> Sin embargo, en la proceresca corte de los Habsburgo se difundían ideas cristianas y liberales, y por eso en Transilvania, que perteneció hasta 1918 a Austria-Hungría, se vota masivamente liberal conservador.



Mira qué dijiste hace un par de años sobre estos mismos mapas, estás perdiendo facultades:



Paletti Pasha dijo:


> Ya claro, la diferencia creo que radica en el mapa clásico de la Rumanía histórica, Transilvania por un lado, y los principados danubianos (Valaquia y Moldavia) por el otro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mapas electorales que coinciden con mapas históricos


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mira qué dijiste hace un par de años sobre estos mismos mapas, estás perdiendo facultades:
> 
> 
> 
> Mapas electorales que coinciden con mapas históricos



Pues yo creo que esta vez he sido mas conciso y directo, al grano. Aunque me expreso peor.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> Pues yo creo que esta vez he sido mas conciso y directo, al grano. Aunque me expreso peor.



Has empeorado hablando de próceres y demás memes foriles...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Has empeorado hablando de próceres y demás memes foriles...



Ya tengo 25 años. A mi el pavo me ha durado hasta el año pasado. Ya sabes que a los jóvenes nuncafollistas cuando tenemos 18-19 años nos flipa devorar literatura, historia y geografía con el fin de saciar nuestra curiosidad y principalmente descargar la testosterona hacia otros vericuetos distintos al sexo. La vida del adolescente y tardoadolescente que tiene unas elevadas inquietudes intelectuales es un continuo pulso entre el nuncafollismo y la incomprensión de los de tu generación.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> Ya tengo 25 años. A mi el pavo me ha durado hasta el año pasado. Ya sabes que a los jóvenes nuncafollistas cuando tenemos 18-19 años nos flipa devorar literatura, historia y geografía con el fin de saciar nuestra curiosidad y principalmente descargar la testosterona hacia otros vericuetos distintos al sexo.



¿Me estás diciendo que tienes novia?


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (9 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que tienes novia?



Que va, te estoy diciendo que he crecido y ya no soy un friki que tiene que quedarse en casa estudiando una carrera supermegadificil y no puede salir. Ahora me ocupo de cosas mas prácticas. Como dice cebollo, el hombre cuando sale de la veintena y empieza a ganar algo de dinero y a tener la independencia que le otorga la responsabilidad de llevar sus cuentas es cuando se convierte en hombre.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (9 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> Que va, te estoy diciendo que he crecido y ya no soy un friki que tiene que quedarse en casa estudiando una carrera supermegadificil y no puede salir. Ahora me ocupo de cosas mas prácticas. Como dice cebollo, el hombre cuando sale de la veintena y empieza a ganar algo de dinero y a tener la independencia que le otorga la responsabilidad de llevar sus cuentas es cuando se convierte en hombre.



Tarde, ya lo he convertido en un candente debate foril:

¿Creéis que Paletti tiene novia?


----------



## Adriano_ (10 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> Eso es porque la cultura turco mora socialista y colectivista conquisto Valaquia y Moldavia, que pertenecieron a Turquía hasta el siglo 19 en calidad de estados vasallos, por eso votan masivamente sociata.
> 
> Sin embargo, en la proceresca corte de los Habsburgo se difundían ideas cristianas y liberales, y por eso en Transilvania, que perteneció hasta 1918 a Austria-Hungría, se vota masivamente liberal conservador.



Apuesto que es de ahí de donde vienen todos los gitanos rumanos, no en vano todas las imágenes de derroición y los sanatorios mentales de pesadilla provienen de la socialista Bucarest y sin embargo hablan de la próspera y europea Transilvania como un lugar inhóspito y lúgubre donde vive el Conde Drácula, con niebla incluída, que cabrones.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Ene 2020)

MrJohnson. dijo:


> Apuesto que es de ahí de donde vienen todos los gitanos rumanos, no en vano todas las imágenes de derroición y los sanatorios mentales de pesadilla provienen de la socialista Bucarest y sin embargo hablan de la próspera y europea Transilvania como un lugar inhóspito y lúgubre donde vive el Conde Drácula, con niebla incluída, que cabrones.



Efectivamente, al contrario de lo que la gente cree (y esto es otro sesgo), la región mas rica, industrializada y europea de la Rumanía es Transilvania. Barre en todos los indicadores al resto del país, con un nivel de vida similar al de Hungría, con muchos mas kilómetros de autovías que Valaquia y que Moldavia (Moldavia tiene cero kilómetros de autovías), con unas ciudades bellísimas con cascos antiguos cuidadísimos, nada que ver con la derroición urbana valaca y moldava, que intenta corregirse durante estos últimos años pero que nunca llegará a competir con Transilvania . De hecho, el hecho de que Rumanía no sea una Armenia o una Macedonia de la vida es gracias a Transilvania y a Bucarest (lo de Bucarest si es efecto capital y no lo de Madrid).


----------



## Adriano_ (10 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> Efectivamente, al contrario de lo que la gente cree (y esto es otro sesgo), la región mas rica, industrializada y europea de la Rumanía es Transilvania. Barre en todos los indicadores al resto del país, con un nivel de vida similar al de Hungría, con muchos mas kilómetros de autovías que Valaquia y que Moldavia (Moldavia tiene cero kilómetros de autovías), con unas ciudades bellísimas con cascos antiguos cuidadísimos, nada que ver con la derroición urbana valaca y moldava, que intenta corregirse durante estos últimos años pero que nunca llegará a competir con Transilvania . De hecho, el hecho de que Rumanía no sea una Armenia o una Macedonia de la vida es gracias a Transilvania y a Bucarest (lo de Bucarest si es efecto capital y no lo de Madrid).



Y hay menos corrupción. Todas las anécdotas Paco de la gente que va a Rumanía y tienen que sobornar a la policía me juego lo que sea a que todas suceden en Valaquia.


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ene 2020)

Hace años descubrí que en amplias zonas de México cae nieve abundante en invierno. Pueden pensar que cómo es posible que no supiera eso de mi propio país, pero es que nunca había vivido en un lugar donde nevara, aunque sí he residido y visitado pueblos y ciudades en los que hace mucho frío. Esas nevadas invernales se dan cada año y dejan paisajes así:


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


>



Termina Chihuahua, principia Sonora... Curioso eso de "principiar".

Tampoco creo que sean tan comunes esas nevadas en esos estados del norte que son más áridos que su puta madre.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (10 Ene 2020)

Hablando de México siempre me ha llamado la atención el contraste entre la Baja California y la costa del Mar de Cortés, que es todo desierto ...y la zona de Puerto Vallarta que está relativamente cerca y donde hay selva tropical....(ahí rodaron escenas de Depredator )..la primera foto es de Cabo San Lucas en el extremo sur de Baja California


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Termina Chihuahua, principia Sonora... Curioso eso de "principiar".
> 
> Tampoco creo que sean tan comunes esas nevadas en esos estados del norte que son más áridos que su puta madre.



Pues lo son. De hecho, en los estados norteños (Sonora, Chihuahua, Coahuila, Durango) es donde más frío hace, pues se llegan a registrar temperaturas por debajo de los 0 grados. 

Un ejemplo es el pueblo de Madera, Chihuahua:


Otro lugar demasiado frío es La Rosilla, Durango:


Video de una nevada en el noreste del país:


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 Ene 2020)

Conde Von Strujen dijo:


> Hablando de México siempre me ha llamado la atención el contraste entre la Baja California y la costa del Mar de Cortés, que es todo desierto ...y la zona de Puerto Vallarta que está relativamente cerca y donde hay selva tropical....(ahí rodaron escenas de Depredator )..la primera foto es de Cabo San Lucas en el extremo sur de Baja California
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 212236
> 
> ...



La verdad es que es curioso, porque aunque la Baja California esté en una zona árida por ser latitud tropical y estar al oeste de una masa continental, tiene una lengua de mar ahí suficientemente ancha como para alimentarse de algo más de lluvias (como sucede en las islas Canarias)... Y luego Puerto Vallarta está sobre el paralelo 20º N, que no es suficientemente al sur como para tener tanta lluvia (en África esas latitudes corresponden al desierto de Mauritania y no se empieza a ver vegetación hasta el Senegal que ya queda sobre el paralelo 15º N). Será cosa de la forma que tiene la costa mexicana.


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ene 2020)

Conde Von Strujen dijo:


> Hablando de México siempre me ha llamado la atención el contraste entre la Baja California y la costa del Mar de Cortés, que es todo desierto ...y la zona de Puerto Vallarta que está relativamente cerca y donde hay selva tropical....(ahí rodaron escenas de Depredator )..la primera foto es de Cabo San Lucas en el extremo sur de Baja California
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 212236
> 
> ...



Si ves el mapa te darás cuenta de que Puerto Vallarta está casi a la misma altura que Yucatán, donde hay un clima similar. Aquí se dice que Yucatán, Quintana Roo y Campeche es el sur o el sureste, pero realmente es el este, porque se encuentra en la latitud donde se ubica Nayarit, que pertenece a la región occidental.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 Ene 2020)

Mirando antes la frontera entre Sonora y Chihuahua, he visto este trozo, sobre el paralelo 28º N (que es como si fuera el sur de Marruecos) y me flipa que haya pinos como si fuera el interior de España:

Google Maps

De hecho, si no fuera por las señalizaciones y la pintura del asfalto, diría que es el interior de la provincia de Tarragona...


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Mirando antes la frontera entre Sonora y Chihuahua, he visto este trozo, sobre el paralelo 28º N (que es como si fuera el sur de Marruecos) y me flipa que haya pinos como si fuera el interior de España:
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> De hecho, si no fuera por las señalizaciones y la pintura del asfalto, diría que es el interior de la provincia de Tarragona...



Michoacán está mucho más al sur y es un estado boscoso con regiones muy frías. De niño viví allá y recuerdo que en temporadas había que usar ropa abrigadora y varias mantas para dormir. Esta imagen es de un lago que se llama Zirahuén:


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ene 2020)

Jalisco también cuenta con regiones boscosas:






Incluso tiene el Volcán Nevado de Colima:


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Ene 2020)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Cuando era pequeño me creia que era imposible que hubiese una Corea del Sur y una Corea del Norte, no tenia sentido. Si no habia una España del Sur y una España del Norte, tampoco podia haber dos Coreas
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba es un tercio Canarias, otro República Dominicana y otro el Congo. No tiene nada de mediterraneo, y menos de Sicilia o Tunez



La prueba de que la España de Franco era la correcta es que si tras la Guerra Civil España se hubiera dividido en dos como Corea del Norte y del Sur, la España del Norte y comunista seguiría aislada y atrasada hasta 1989, mientras que la España de Franco se hubiera incorporado a la UE con normalidad como se hizo poco a poco tras la muerte del Caudillo.


----------



## vayaquesi (10 Ene 2020)

Groenlandia pertenece a Dinamarca.

En el simulador se puede apreciar que la Antartida es bastante grande.

También daría bastante que hablar el tema del número de habitantes según territorio.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (10 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Si ves el mapa te darás cuenta de que Puerto Vallarta está casi a la misma altura que Yucatán, donde hay un clima similar. Aquí se dice que Yucatán, Quintana Roo y Campeche es el sur o el sureste, pero realmente es el este, porque se encuentra en la latitud donde se ubica Nayarit, que pertenece a la región occidental.
> Ver archivo adjunto 212246





Supremacía dijo:


> Michoacán está mucho más al sur y es un estado boscoso con regiones muy frías. De niño viví allá y recuerdo que en temporadas había que usar ropa abrigadora y varias mantas para dormir. Esta imagen es de un lago que se llama Zirahuén:
> Ver archivo adjunto 212255



Sí, pero el frío de Michoacán será por la altitud, no por la latitud... Y que haya bosques en Michoacán es normal si ya los hay en Puerto Vallarta, porque a partir de ahí, cuanto más al sur, más lluvias.

Tampoco puedes comparar Puerto Vallarta con el Yucatán, porque sería como comparar Florida con la Baja California... Es decir, lo que yo decía es que entre el paralelo 30º N y el 15º N (por encima y por debajo del Trópico de Cáncer) de las zonas occidentales de un continente, el clima suele ser árido o desértico... Al menos es así en la costa occidental de África, pero parece que en México es distinto y la zona húmeda ya empieza sobre el 20º N (Puerto Vallarta), seguramente porque al bajar la costa mexicana de noroeste a sureste, se reciben lluvias procedentes del océano que queda en el sur. En cambio, la costa de Mauritania, que también está sobre el mismo paralelo que Puerto Vallarta, es uno de los desiertos más secos del mundo, seguramente porque la costa africana baja en dirección contraria (de nordeste a suroeste).


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ene 2020)

Una curiosidad muy curiosa es que la frontera entre las Californias no es una línea recta como se ve en algunos mapas, sino una línea que se inclina de este a oeste:


----------



## J-Z (10 Ene 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Jalisco también cuenta con regiones boscosas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 212258
> Ver archivo adjunto 212257
> 
> ...



hay que ser muy subnormal pa no saber que nieva en mexico teniendo como tiene montañas o mejor dicho volcanes de más de 5000 metros

y si encima eres de alli doblemente


----------



## J-Z (10 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Luego también está el sesgo "el Magreb está al sur de España", que da sorpresitas como ésta y que justifica el desprecio hacia los gaditanos:



el retrasado catalufo sigue tirando lineas rectas en un geoide esferoide con el eje inclinado 23º sobre la orbita solar

mas tonto imposible, bueno los tontos que le zankean y tb ponen rectas todavía más


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ene 2020)

J-Z dijo:


> hay que ser muy subnormal pa no saber que nieva en mexico teniendo como tiene montañas o mejor dicho volcanes de más de 5000 metros
> 
> y si encima eres de alli doblemente



Es obvio que en montañas o volcanes tan altos cae nieve, pero verla en ciudades, pueblos o autopistas no era algo común para mí, que soy de una región muy cálida y que había conocido lugares fríos pero no con nieve. Antes de Internet no tenía noción de eso y jamás se me había ocurrido buscar información al respecto. Pero bueno, yo ya lo sé, pero hay gente que aún lo desconoce. Ahí está por ejemplo el youtuber mexicano Luisito Comunica, quien ha viajado por el mundo en repetidas ocasiones y aun así dijo que en México no cae nieve.


----------



## fieraverde (10 Ene 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No me creo que tantos foreros de mierda hayáis pasado por Neum... Habréis estado en Dubrovnik o en algún hotel Paco de mierda de la costa dálmata y ya os queréis atribuir el conocimiento de todas las ciudades de esa costa... Es como si un guiri pasa unos días en Fuengirola y se quiere atribuir visitas a Almería, Cartagena, Benidorm y Peñíscola a la vez... Con el agravante de que aquí tenemos buenas autopistas a lo largo de la costa y allí ni eso.



A ver mongolo , estuve en bosnia con el ejercito en el 2002 , mostar , stolac , caplijna , el triangulo mosca se le llamaba , todos los putos dias salias de misión y lo recorrias... Nos mandaron un par de dias a llevar documentación a trebinje a los de infanteria de marina , hicimos mostar-metkovic..paramos en neum a darnos un baño dejando los chopos en el nissan y de ahi a trebinje....

Tranquilo que en el 2002 ya no habia tiros .. Flipao a ver si te crees que estás hablando con un connor de la vida.


Lo dices como si neum fuese thailandia ...


----------



## fieraverde (10 Ene 2020)

Remero dijo:


> A mí me pareció un lugar muy paco y no llegué a bajar del coche. No recuerdo haberme fijado en si había o no playa. De todas formas no te extrañe que muchos foreros hayan pasado por allí, es punto de paso, por carretera, entre Split y Dubrovnik, las dos ciudades más turísticas de la zona con diferencia.




A nosotros nos mandaban un fin de semana de permiso a split o dubrovnik , a mi me tocó dubrovnik en agosto , un hotel muy paco , fué en agosto de 2002 y la verdad que habia muy poca gente ... No es lo mismo que hay ahora alli , pero con una guerra recién terminada es normal.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Ene 2020)

La nueva españa me desconcierta mucho. Siempre intento hacerme a la idea de hacer comparacion climatica con lo que hay aqui, y son regiones que no las entiendo. Por ej. california es muy facil de entender. Oregon es como galicia, sanfrancisco es como oporto, de ahi para abjao es como el levante español, y los angeles es como el norte de marruecos

Pero luego ya todos esos sitios no los entiendo. Supongo que sera un poco royo como el atlas, que esta en el desierto, pero en altura tiene boscazos y mucha nieve. O las propias canarias, que en funcion de la posicion de la isla pueden haber boscazos verdisimos, o desierto puro


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Ene 2020)

Super-ancap la historia.

@Andreu Nini


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (11 Ene 2020)

Paletti Pasha dijo:


> Super-ancap la historia.
> 
> @Andreu Nini



Me recuerda un poco a:

Dithmarschen - Wikipedia


----------



## Giles Amaury (10 Feb 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Irlanda los lagos son "loughs" y en Escocia son "lochs". No hay problema con eso, son "cognates". Pero luego estás tan tranquilo paseando por Arrochar y te das cuentas de que el "loch" que tienes delante está abierto al mar. Total, que en Escocia "loch" es tanto lago como brazo de agua abierto al mar. ¿Pero a eso no habría que denominarlo "firth"?
> 
> Y luego resulta que en Irlanda está Killary Harbour que sería también un "loch" (bueno, un "lough" que para algo está en Irlanda) pero resulta que es un fiordo, el único que hay en Irlanda me parece.  También son ganas de complicarse la vida.
> 
> ...



Me autocito para comentar otra cosa y es que resulta que se me había olvidado comentar otra cosa con toda esta mierda de los firths, los lochs, los loughs, los fiordos, los fjords, los lagos y su puta madre: el Pentland Firth que separa Caithness de las Orcadas es un estrecho, se llama "firth" pero no es un "firth". Ahí queda eso.


----------



## Vosk (10 Feb 2020)

Quizá ya lo hayan puesto antes. Hay una mitad del globo terráqueo que prácticamente no tiene nada de tierra. Un extraterrestre que nos mire desde este ángulo no tendría ni pajolera de que existen ciudades, montañas, etc.


----------



## Rodni (21 Abr 2020)

Vamos a reflotar este post. Es genial.

La Anchura de Portugal. A simple vista parece tener una anchura muy uniforme, pero si os fijáis bien, la parte más larga( sobre León) es casi el doble que la más estrecha( sobre el Algarve y otra por Lisboa)


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (21 Abr 2020)

Hilo mítico y epopéyico.

Por cierto, hace falta un monográfico sobre territorios que van pillando las sobras que no quiere nadie... Por ejemplo, la provincia china de Gansu:







Es como si le dijera a las provincias vecinas: "¿Este secarral no lo quieres? Vale, ya me lo quedo yo."


----------



## Espectrum (21 Abr 2020)

A mí siempre me flipó el encaje entre Sudamérica y África y cómo están unido el Sahara y el Amazonas a través de las diatomeas, los vientos y la sedimentación del Amazonas.


----------



## Supremacía (21 Abr 2020)

Resulta interesante cómo los condados de Estados Unidos son muchos más y de menor tamaño en el este y centro del país, mientras que en los estados occidentales son menos y de un tamaño mayor.


----------



## Supremacía (21 Abr 2020)

Antes de 1848 no existían Nevada, Utah ni Arizona.


----------



## Rodni (21 Abr 2020)

Otra cosa curiosa: El tamaño de España y su población.

España, a nivel continental, es un país grande, pero luego choca mucho su densidad.

Si nos fijamos bien, la superficie habitable en condiciones óptimas es una parte muy pequeña y concentrada en la costa y periferia, salvo Valle del Ebro y Guadalquivir.
El resto es Meseta o sistemas montañosos, dónde los climas y la orografía hacen que su habitabilidad sea más inhóspita.

Si miras Reino Unido o Alemania, la mayoría del territorio es llano y muy habitable.

De lo anterior resulta que el territorio "habitable" de España ( Costa, Cuenca Ebro y Guadalquivir e islas)quizá sea de un tamaño similar al de Andalucía( siendo generosos), y a ojo me sale que podrian ser 30-37millones de habitantes.

El resto, unos 10-17 millones, se concentran en 4/5 del territorio español.
Y ojo, si no fuese por Madrid, esto sería aún más drástico.

Es como si en España hubiera 2 países.
- Uno muy denso, de un tamaño similar o inferior al de Andalucía.( Tendría una densidad similar a Holanda)
- Otro muy poco denso con una extensión de más de 400.000 km2


----------



## Supremacía (21 Abr 2020)

Los rusos en América se internaron hasta el norte de California, donde establecieron el Fuerte Ruso (Fort Ross en inglés) en 1812, el cual abandonaron en 1842. No me puedo imaginar qué habría pasado en caso de que México y Rusia fueran países vecinos.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Abr 2020)

Rodni dijo:


> Vamos a reflotar este post. Es genial.
> 
> La Anchura de Portugal. A simple vista parece tener una anchura muy uniforme, pero si os fijáis bien, la parte más larga( sobre León) es casi el doble que la más estrecha( sobre el Algarve y otra por Lisboa)



A mi lo que me extraña es que en las fronteras fluviales entre españa y portugal, muchas veces los mojones fronterizos de la raya en el mapa no coinciden con el punto medio de los arroyos o riachuelos, se forman islas, es como si las fronteras se movieran segun se desplace la caja del rio por las escorrentias.


----------



## Supremacía (21 Abr 2020)

Rodni dijo:


> Otra cosa curiosa: El tamaño de España y su población.
> 
> España, a nivel continental, es un país grande, pero luego choca mucho su densidad.
> 
> ...



Desde hace tiempo tengo la curiosidad de saber qué se siente vivir en uno de esos países pequeños de Europa que apenas miden unas decenas de miles de kilómetros cuadrados, como Bélgica, Suiza, Eslovaquia, Dinamarca, Países Bajos o Croacia, que uno puede recorrer de extremo a extremo en apenas unas horas. ¿No se sienten sus habitantes encerrados en un área tan limitada?, ¿no les da la impresión de que viven en un pisito mientras que otros habitan mansiones?

Yo vivo en un estado mexicano que, sin ser el más grande, ya que ocupa el sexto lugar en territorio a nivel nacional, supera con facilidad a los países mencionados, incluso duplica la extensión de Suiza.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (21 Abr 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Resulta interesante cómo los condados de Estados Unidos son muchos más y de menor tamaño en el este y centro del país, mientras que en los estados occidentales son menos y de un tamaño mayor.
> Ver archivo adjunto 296210



Más o menos coincide con la frontera entre la zona húmeda y la seca:


----------



## Supremacía (21 Abr 2020)

Está para bajarle el pantalón y las bragas y darle lo suyo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Abr 2020)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Más fácil, el puente terrestre entre Europa continental y las islas británicas no desaparece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo es pegar un tajo por los Pirineos y remar un poco más fuerte, de bonus nos llevamos Portugal


----------



## Rodni (21 Abr 2020)

Otra cosa.

Andalucía está muy desaprovechada. 

Yo le veo potencial tremendo para ser incluso un país pequeño- Mediano competitivo o comunidad motor de España.

Posee buen clima y calidad de vida.
Enclave estratégico con el estrecho de Gibraltar.
Amplia Costa
Superficie cuitivable.
Ecosistemas muy variados.
Minas.
Destinos turísticos y culturales.
Multitud de cuarteles militares.
Potencial para crecer demográficamente.

Si se industrializasen determinadas zonas, sería brutal. Podría combinar de forma muy equilibrada los 3 sectores productivos.

Podría ser la joya del Mediterráneo.
Lastima de la gestión del PSOE y del caciquismo latifundista.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (21 Abr 2020)

Si partis de la idea erronea de que vivimos en una pelota, poco se puede hacer.


Ciertamente es sorprendente hasta que punto todo lo relacionado con la geografia y cartografia esta plagado de astutas y enormes METIRAS.


----------



## Covid Bryant (21 Abr 2020)

Rodni dijo:


> Vamos a reflotar este post. Es genial.
> 
> La Anchura de Portugal. A simple vista parece tener una anchura muy uniforme, pero si os fijáis bien, la parte más larga( sobre León) es casi el doble que la más estrecha( sobre el Algarve y otra por Lisboa)



de casi el doble nada, 1/3 de diferencia como mucho


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Jun 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En Irlanda los lagos son "loughs" y en Escocia son "lochs". No hay problema con eso, son "cognates". Pero luego estás tan tranquilo paseando por Arrochar y te das cuentas de que el "loch" que tienes delante está abierto al mar. Total, que en Escocia "loch" es tanto lago como brazo de agua abierto al mar. ¿Pero a eso no habría que denominarlo "firth"?
> 
> Y luego resulta que en Irlanda está Killary Harbour que sería también un "loch" (bueno, un "lough" que para algo está en Irlanda) pero resulta que es un fiordo, el único que hay en Irlanda me parece.  También son ganas de complicarse la vida.
> 
> ...



Me autocito porque he encontrado este vídeo que aclara un poco las cosas, pero solo un poco:


----------



## hortera (6 Jun 2020)

a mi la relación España-Italia, te piensas que Roma está mas al sur de Madrid y está al norte de Barcelona


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (20 Sep 2020)

Refloto este hilo mítico y epopéyico porque me ha parecido curioso lo siguiente:

El punto más septentrional de Brasil está más cerca de todos los países de América (incluyendo Canadá) que del punto más meridional de Brasil.


----------



## legionario (20 Sep 2020)

Dios que puto friki subnormal. A este retrasado lo revientas a hostias y la madre te da las gracias.


----------



## Von Riné (20 Sep 2020)

La linea recta mas larga que puedes andar sin encontrarte con el mar.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (20 Sep 2020)

A Afganistán le otorgaron ese corredor rusos y británicos para no hacer frontera en época imperial.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (20 Sep 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Hablando de fronteras rectas, ¿me pueden explicar por qué los límites de Marruecos y el Sahara Occidental con Argelia y Mauritania parecen escalones?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209219



Porque Francia no dejó a España ocupar más territorio que ese (lo que es el Sahara Occiental), había unas importantes minas en lo que hoy es el norte de Mauritania.


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Sep 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Barcelona está un pelín más al norte que Nueva York... Con eso ya justificamos el independentismo para los próximos 100 años.



Ya, pero lo que influye es el clima. NY tiene el clima de Varsovia y eso genera una mentalidad pragmática, mientras que en Barcelona al igual que en Nápoles el dulce céfiro acompaña a una actitud más relajada ante la vida y fantasiosa.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (20 Sep 2020)

Lo jodidamente grande que es Hispanoamérica, o el antiguo Imperio Español:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Sep 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Refloto este hilo mítico y epopéyico porque me ha parecido curioso lo siguiente:
> 
> El punto más septentrional de Brasil está más cerca de todos los países de América (incluyendo Canadá) que del punto más meridional de Brasil.



Brutal, no lo sabía.


----------



## Blackmoon (20 Sep 2020)

Mirando el Google Maps se ve claramente el antiguo y enorme Delta de un Nilo mucho más caudaloso que el actual.







Como que yo sepa soy el primero en descubrirlo, aunque lo pueda ver un extraterrestre tuerto con miopía desde el espacio sin problemas, lo llamaré el Delta de Blackmoon.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Sep 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> de casi el doble nada, 1/3 de diferencia como mucho



Suelen ser unos 250km de ancho, pero en la costa sur -Algarve-, en tramo horizontal que va de CSan Vicente a la frontera con Huelva son sólo 180km.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Sep 2020)

Rodni dijo:


> Otra cosa.
> 
> Andalucía está muy desaprovechada.
> 
> ...



La posición estratégica es algo muy relativo.
Es fantástica desde el punto de vista marítimo y control del tráfico, pero desde el punto de vista continental es una posición desfavorable -aunque el caso de Canarias sea más agudo-.

Es desfavorable porque tener una posición buena o mala, depende de lo que hay _después_ o más allá de ti. Y al otro lado está Marruecos, con todas sus deficiencias y siendo una frontera dura cultural y económicamente. Si Marruecos tuviera el PIB de Francia o UK, entonces sí que tendría andalucía una posición geográfica brutal, aunque no la cambiases ni un centímetro de su sitio.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Sep 2020)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Mirando el Google Maps se ve claramente el antiguo y enorme Delta de un Nilo mucho más caudaloso que el actual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la verdad nunca me había fijado, buena observación....efectivamente tiene la forma de un paleo delta y es mas grande que el actual, seguramente es el que había cuando el clima en el Sáhara era mucho más húmedo y el Nilo llevaba mucha mas agua (antes del 4000 a.C.)


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Sep 2020)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Yo la verdad nunca me había fijado, buena observación....efectivamente tiene la forma de un paleo delta y es mas grande que el actual, seguramente es el que había cuando el clima en el Sáhara era mucho más húmedo y el Nilo llevaba mucha mas agua (antes del 4000 a.C.)



Los egipcios se beben toda el agua -con la superpoblación que tienen- y suponemos que con Assuan y tal, no dejan bajar toda el agua a saco como antiguamente.


----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Oct 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Los egipcios se beben toda el agua -con la superpoblación que tienen- y suponemos que con Assuan y tal, no dejan bajar toda el agua a saco como antiguamente.



Una observación muy acertada. Creo que en Sudán están pensando hacer lo mismo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Oct 2020)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Una observación muy acertada. Creo que en Sudán están pensando hacer lo mismo.



Total, que van a dejar el Nilo como el Segura.
Luego que no se quejen que el delta se ha ido a freir monos.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (4 Oct 2020)

Otra cosa que me he fijado es que Bakú está a la misma latitud que Madrid, cuando da la sensación de que el primero está mas al norte porque se tiene el sesgo de pertenencia o de que perteneció a Rusia.

Otro tema es que el punto mas septentrional del Magreb está a la misma latitud que Granada o Sevilla.


----------



## kasperle1966 (4 Oct 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Total, que van a dejar el Nilo como el Segura.
> Luego que no se quejen que el delta se ha ido a freir monos.



Y otra presa en Etiopía: 
*Presa del Renacimiento*


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Oct 2020)

kasperle1966 dijo:


> Y otra presa en Etiopía:
> *Presa del Renacimiento*



Jolín que nombre, suena a Juana la Loca.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Oct 2020)

Hombre no, culturalmente no, en formación geológica puede, pero cuando el Caribe y el Mediterráneo eran uno ni el hombre ni la cultura existían.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Oct 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Otra cosa que me he fijado es que Bakú está a la misma latitud que Madrid, cuando da la sensación de que el primero está mas al norte porque se tiene el sesgo de pertenencia o de que perteneció a Rusia.
> 
> Otro tema es que el punto mas septentrional del Magreb está a la misma latitud que Granada o Sevilla.



No creas, puede parecerlo si lo ves en una representación plana, pero al estar ahuevada la tierra, si tienes en cuenta ese factor, cambia un poco.
Bizerta que es lo más al norte del magreb queda un poco más pabajo de Sevilla.


----------



## condimento (4 Oct 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Ahora que habláis del punto más alto de Bélgica, recuerdo que cuando yo jugaba el trivial del IRC, había unos piques brutales entre jugadores en el torneo que hacíamos cada semana.



Cada semana? Se jugaba todos los días con el programita de un tío algo tosco. Al menos en el IRC-Hispano. Recuerdo el nick de dos chicas en la élite: Ifen y Nusep. Y también había uno de Geografía only aunque poco concurrido, qué pesadez con la capital de Montenegro. Eran otros tiempos y no había la brutalidad de información de ahora.

Una de las preguntas de temática general más divertidas era, cuanto pesa más un kilo de hierro o un kilo de corcho, qué kafrones, todos los novatos dándose el porrazo por teclear deprisa.


----------



## arc1776 (4 Oct 2020)

En USA hay cosas muy raras.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Oct 2020)

arc1776 dijo:


> En USA hay cosas muy raras.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 450003



Si, lo de tener varios estados cuadrados es lo más paco que he visto en la vida.


----------



## condimento (4 Oct 2020)

No solo los Estados norteamericanos son cuadrados.
Así están alineadas las calles de las ciudades norteamericanas, como un gran Ensanche tipo Barna. 







Y la gracia de no ponerles nombre sino numeritos y posición cardinal a las calles, más fácil encontrar una dirección, claro que demasiada superficie ocupada fuera del Downtown:







A ver quienes son aquí los cabezas cuadradas jeje...


----------



## Lux Mundi (4 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Yo me sorprendí cuando me di cuenta de que Corea del Norte tiene frontera con Rusia; creía que sólo limitaba con China al norte.




Los coreanos son los asiáticos más altos y más blancos de piel y los ojos más redondeados, precisamente por su cercanía con Rusia, tienen genes similares. Pasa lo mismo con el norte de China, sus pobladores son los chinos generalmente más altos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (4 Oct 2020)

Apocalipsis inmobiliario dijo:


> Noruega tiene frontera con Rusia, punto que tengo pendiente visitar





Desde Noruega y Finladia atraviesas ese trozo de Rusia y te cuelas fácilmente en Corea del Norte. No me extrañan esos genes lapones con ojos achinados, mezcla asiática. Han estado conviviendo muy de cerca ambos pueblos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (4 Oct 2020)

Emperador dijo:


> Aún así es flipante que un territorio tan despoblado y paleto haya sido incapaz de ser totalmente subyugado por Inglaterra. Y que el muro de Adriano siga definiendo esas diferencias.
> 
> Otra cosa de la que no sé si os habéis fijado: *¿os dais cuenta que la Europa Católica coincide casi al 100% con las fronteras del antiguo Imperio Romano? Todos los países protestantes estaban fuera del Imperio.*





Interesante, pero ¿depende de qué fecha del imperio no?. Germania y Britania fueron parte del Imperio, hoy protestantes, y hasta Mauritania, Túnez, el Norte de Marruecos fueron parte del imperio, por ejemplo:












Si te refieres a Escandinavia, entonces sí, esos siempre se han mantenido al margen de casi todas las invasiones. 
Los países protestantes fueron católicos antes de sus respectivas revoluciones y movidas internas, como Lutero en Alemania o el lío del Tudor en Inglaterra.


----------



## Supremacía (5 Oct 2020)

Aunque ciertos países europeos no son precisamente pequeños, con los estándares americanos se ven muy chicos. Un ejemplo es Polonia, que si bien tiene una extensión considerable, es incluso más chica que Nuevo México, aunque la diferencia es de poco más de 2,000 km2.

Polonia: 312,679 km2.
Nuevo México: 314,915 km2.


----------



## Supremacía (5 Oct 2020)

Texas es más grande que Francia:

Texas: 695,621 km2.
Francia: 675,417 km2.


----------



## Supremacía (5 Oct 2020)

Me mata la curiosidad de saber qué se siente vivir países tan pequeños como Bélgica, Holanda y Suiza, que se pueden cruzar de lado a lado en cuestión de horas.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Oct 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A mi una cosa que me flipa son lo retorcidas y complejas que son las costas entre en Mar Negro y el Mar Egeo, con un mini mar de Marmara en medio y dos estrechos el de Darnelos y el Bosforo.



No he recibido ni un thanks del op de un tema que dudo mucha gente que sea consciente para animar su puta mierda de hilo.

Este hilo no va de geografia, va de chupipanderos de mierda haciendole la pelota al subnormal.catalufo del op.


No voy a participar ya nunca mas en ningun hilo de chupipanderos de mierda.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (5 Oct 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No he recibido ni un thanks del op de un tema que dudo mucha gente que sea consciente para animar su puta mierda de hilo.
> 
> Este hilo no va de geografia, va de chupipanderos de mierda haciendole la pelota al subnormal.catalufo del op.
> 
> ...



Los que leemos somos legión... Silenciosa

Habría que ponerle un botón al foro para dar un thanks general a todos los post del hilo


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Oct 2020)

Hilo con el sello de calidác LOGSE abierto por un paralítico funsivago de la Cheneralitát con el B1 de castellà.


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (5 Oct 2020)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Hilo con el sello de calidác LOGSE abierto por un paralítico funsivago de la Cheneralitát con el B1 de castellà.



De acuerdo, pero mejor que el 95% del foro


----------



## angek (5 Oct 2020)

Que el mar Caspio no es un mar.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Oct 2020)

condimento dijo:


> Cada semana? Se jugaba todos los días con el programita de un tío algo tosco. Al menos en el IRC-Hispano. Recuerdo el nick de dos chicas en la élite: Ifen y Nusep. Y también había uno de Geografía only aunque poco concurrido, qué pesadez con la capital de Montenegro. Eran otros tiempos y no había la brutalidad de información de ahora.
> 
> Una de las preguntas de temática general más divertidas era, cuanto pesa más un kilo de hierro o un kilo de corcho, qué kafrones, todos los novatos dándose el porrazo por teclear deprisa.



No, me refiero al torneo que se jugaba cada semana en el canal #trivial-pursuit del IRC-Hispano, donde por cierto nusep e ifen participaban (y donde no eran "élite", sino jugadoras del montón; la élite éramos otros), así que me extraña que no conocieras el torneo si las conocías a ellas.

De allí salieron varios ganadores de Pasapalabra y Saber y ganar.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Texas es más grande que Francia:
> 
> Texas: 695,621 km2.
> Francia: 675,417 km2.
> Ver archivo adjunto 450349



Estás comparando mal. La Francia continental no ocupa 675.417 km2, sino mucho menos. Esos 675.417 km2 serán sumando la Guyana francesa y otros territorios de ultramar. Y aun así, Texas sigue siendo más grande.


----------



## Julc (5 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> No es que me sorprenda porque hay mucha gente ignorante que cree que Sudamérica comienza al sur del río Bravo; pero dicho río nace en Colorado y baja por Nuevo México en el interior de Estados Unidos. ¿Si se sigue el criterio de esos ignorantes se puede decir que todo lo que está debajo de Colorado es Sudamérica?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209116



Por debajo de Texas, solo hay mierda.
Te jodes panchito.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Oct 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No he recibido ni un thanks del op de un tema que dudo mucha gente que sea consciente para animar su puta mierda de hilo.
> 
> Este hilo no va de geografia, va de chupipanderos de mierda haciendole la pelota al subnormal.catalufo del op.
> 
> ...



Es que yo sólo thankeo lo que me parece curioso o sorprendente, y la complejidad del mar Egeo no me sorprende; llevo viéndola en los mapas desde que tenía 6 añitos.

Para conseguir mis nutris, tenéis que aportar datos que no sean obvios a simple vista mirando un mapa.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (5 Oct 2020)

La gente percibe México como un país más o menos alargado de norte a sur, pero lo cierto es que casi es más alargado en la horizontal que vertical. 

Asia tiene las regiones más pobladas de mundo pero la mayoría de Asia esta deshabitada. Siberia, centro de Asia, desiertos por doquier, Tibet, Mongolia, oeste de China, algunas selvas por la zona de Myammar.

Entre Nepal y Bangladesh, que estan al lado prácticamente, India tiene un pequeño paso a su zona oriental.

El google earth de Japón se puede ver como siendo una isla superpoblada, la mayoría del territorio son bosques en las montañas.

La diferencia en imagen de satelite en la frontera Ruso-China en la zona donde separa el rio Amur.

Lo hiperpoblado que esta el pitorrito de China al sur de Pekín o el valle del Ganges.

No hay casi putos bosques en las islas Británicas, Holanda, Bélgica, Dinamarca. El sur de Europa es más "verde".

Kazajistán y Ukrania están mucho más cerca de lo que se puede pensar.

Lo cuadriculado que esta Estados Unidos, desde los estados, las ciudades e incluso los campos de cultivo, sobretodo en la zona al sur de los grandes lagos.

El norte de Alemania y Holanda están más bien al este de Inglaterra, más que al sur.

México no es tan desértico como hacen ver en las pelis, la mayor parte es zona verde. Solamente el centro norte y baja California son desérticos.

Italia está bastante más al norte que España. 

Israel tiene una pequeña salida al mar rojo.


----------



## demadridalcielo (5 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Los rusos en América se internaron hasta el norte de California, donde establecieron el Fuerte Ruso (Fort Ross en inglés) en 1812, el cual abandonaron en 1842. No me puedo imaginar qué habría pasado en caso de que México y Rusia fueran países vecinos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 296235



Refloto este post algo antiguo para añadir algún apunte...

Al parecer, los misioneros jesuitas y franciscano españoles que iban evangelizando la California subiendo desde la costa pacífica de la nueva España se encontraron, para su sorpresa, con europeos.

Lo curioso fue que no se trataba ni de ingleses ni de franceses, que eran los nacionales que habían competido con Castilla hasta entonces en el nuevo mundo. Con quiénes se encontraron fue con estos rusos que se menciona y que iban bajando por la costa pacífica desde Alaska. No deja de ser un dato curioso que castellanos y rusos se topasen en un sitio tan lejano como California.

He dicho!


----------



## Beltrax (5 Oct 2020)

el extremo sur de Chile si lo trasladamos al hemisferio norte. estaría a una latitud como la de Dinamarca. a veces se cree que la parte sur de sudamerica es toda tropical


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Oct 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Europa es un continente pequeño. A los europeos nos cuesta asimilar que Brasil es mucho más grande que España, Francia, Alemania, Italia y Gran Bretaña juntas.
> 
> En España tendemos a pensar que Italia es parecida a nosotros pero la realidad es que su península es muy estrecha, no tienen interior, no tienen mesetaríos, casi nada está a más de 100 kilómetros del mar.



@Actor Secundario Bob a tu amigo cebollo, un facha subnormal que va de vaca sagrada por el floro, por decir que Italia es estrecha, oooh sorpreson!!!, ya le distes un thanks.

Veros a tomar por culo chupipanderos de mierda. Me comeis los webos todos con vuestros hilos putapenicos de geografia y concursos maricones para lameros el rabo entre vosotros.

Metete la punta de la bota de Italia por el culo mientras tu amiquito cebollo te dice que Italia es estrecha con el tacon metido en el culo.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Oct 2020)

Beltrax dijo:


> el extremo sur de Chile si lo trasladamos al hemisferio norte. estaría a una latitud como la de Dinamarca. *a veces se cree que la parte sur de sudamerica es toda tropical*




Será gente muy iletrada....

Mucha gente tiene una vaga idea sobre Patagonia como algo en el último tercio de Sudamérica bastante frio y desangelado.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Oct 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> @Actor Secundario Bob a tu amigo cebollo, un facha subnormal que va de vaca sagrada por el floro, por decir que Italia es estrecha, oooh sorpreson!!!, ya le distes un thanks.
> 
> Veros a tomar por culo chupipanderos de mierda. Me comeis los webos todos con vuestros hilos putapenicos de geografia y concursos maricones para lameros el rabo entre vosotros.
> 
> Metete la punta de la bota de Italia por el culo mientras tu amiquito cebollo te dice que Italia es estrecha con el tacon metido en el culo.



Porque era el arranque del hilo y había que calentar motores nutrithankeando a los primeros que se arriesgaron a participar en un hilo que muchos incultos del foro podían interpretar como una frikada. Fíjate en cómo incluso @Pajarotto intentó torpedear el hilo en la primera página creyendo que era una parida de nerds, sin intuir el bombazo que iba a ser.

De hecho, el primer sorprendido del éxito del hilo fui yo, porque estaba convencido de que moriría en la segunda página tras unos cuantos insultos llamándome "catalufo".

Y ahora venís otros a parasitar el éxito del hilo gracias al trabajo que hicimos los PIONEROS y a exigir thankitos nuestros. Anda a tomar por culo...


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Oct 2020)

Aunque protestantes sean cristianos igualmente como los católicos, entiendo la diferencia que queréis decir. Los escandinavos llegaron tarde a esto de dejarse influir para bien por los romanos. De todas formas, el rojo ortodoxo, fueron tierras (no todas) que tuvieron su parte de la conquista romana, y gracias a la misma mejoraron bastante. Los escandinavos parecen como marginados o muy a su bola. Culturalmente, comparando imperio romano con godos, vikingos y pueblos germánicos, eran casi paletos, brutos, no me extraña que les llamaran "bárbaros". 
Por cierto, hay una gran cantidad de católicos en las islas británicas, y no sólo en Irlanda, hay familias de la nobleza y una de ellas era la de Camilla Parker Bowles, que luego con los años se convirtieron al anglicanismo y tenían un nombre que no recuerdo. En Escocia también hay bastantes católicos. 
Bueno, ya se decía que Jesús vino a la Tierra a dar luz a los gentiles. 



Estaría bien mirar mapas y ver las coincidencias culturales de unos sitios con otros según anden colocados en el meridiano. Por ejemplo, Córdoba fue capital del mundo en la Edad Media, y está más o menos a la altura de Washington, la "capital política del mundo" actual, porque como se dice vulgarmente, los USA son los que mandan. Si no me equivoco está alineada con la antigua Constantinopla, que fue también capital del mundo.
Aunque la capital mundial por excelencia por siglos y siglos fue Roma, alineada con Barcelona, y ésta con, ¿Nueva York?, otra capital mundial cultural.


----------



## demadridalcielo (5 Oct 2020)

La madre que os parió... Me habéis obligado a thankear a actor secundario.... 

Pero es lo que hay... Este hilo es cojonudo!


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Oct 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Fíjate en cómo incluso @Pajarotto intentó torpedear el hilo en la primera página creyendo que era una parida de



Olvídame plox.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Oct 2020)

condimento dijo:


> No solo los Estados norteamericanos son cuadrados.
> Así están alineadas las calles de las ciudades norteamericanas, como un gran Ensanche tipo Barna.
> 
> 
> ...



No es que se planificaran asi las ciudades, es que todo el campo americano esta parcelado en cuadriculas con tiralineas, separado por carreteras asfaltadas numeradas, son como calles que se cruzan en mitad de los campos


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Oct 2020)

Progres = Tontos dijo:


> Más de historia que geografía, pero muchos no conocen el Muro de Antonino, más al norte que el de Adriano, en Escocia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ya sé que alguien lo ha comentado, pero me parece una curiosidad o casualidad tremenda que el muro de Adriano acabara con el tiempo siendo casi esa frontera que separa Inglaterra de Escocia.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Oct 2020)

Sobre la frontera romana comparandola con la Europa Católica en realidad ya no concuerda ya mucho.

Por una parte hay paises bastantes católicos como Hungria, eslovaquia, Polonia, Irlanda y Lituania fuera de los limites romanos....

En cambio toda la peninsula balcánica es practicamente ortodoxa-moruna.


----------



## sepultada en guano (5 Oct 2020)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> La gente percibe México como un país más o menos alargado de norte a sur, pero lo cierto es que casi es más alargado en la horizontal que vertical.
> 
> Asia tiene las regiones más pobladas de mundo pero la mayoría de Asia esta deshabitada. Siberia, centro de Asia, desiertos por doquier, Tibet, Mongolia, oeste de China, algunas selvas por la zona de Myammar.
> 
> ...



Si, hay veces que en mapas "no realistas" parece que italia está a la misma latitud que españa, pero luego te fijas que roma está poco más o menos como barcelona, y que de roma a la frontera norte puede haber sus 700km tranquilamente.


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Oct 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Luego también está el sesgo "el Magreb está al sur de España", que da sorpresitas como ésta y que justifica el desprecio hacia los gaditanos:







A los gaditanos de la capital se les llama "bereberes" por algo.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Oct 2020)

Si cogéis la proyección de Lambert te das cuenta de que Barcelona está casi a la altura de Cáceres, no solo genéticamente.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Oct 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Porque era el arranque del hilo y había que calentar motores nutrithankeando a los primeros que se arriesgaron a participar en un hilo que muchos incultos del foro podían interpretar como una frikada. Fíjate en cómo incluso @Pajarotto intentó torpedear el hilo en la primera página creyendo que era una parida de nerds, sin intuir el bombazo que iba a ser.
> 
> De hecho, el primer sorprendido del éxito del hilo fui yo, porque estaba convencido de que moriría en la segunda página tras unos cuantos insultos llamándome "catalufo".
> 
> Y ahora venís otros a parasitar el éxito del hilo gracias al trabajo que hicimos los PIONEROS y a exigir thankitos nuestros. Anda a tomar por culo...



Dame un thanks y me olvido de este agravio.


----------



## Seren (5 Oct 2020)

Toda argentina (a excepcion de la pampa húmeda y el norte tropical) es estepario y semidesertico. Hablamos de toda la zona comprendida entre el paralelo 36º aprox.( como almeria) hasta los mas al sur, el 54º (como en suecia).

No tiene comportamiento de clima de costa oriental de los contienentes (vease costa este norteamericana, japon, australia...), debido a que es demasiado estrecha esa parte de tierra y la predominancia de vientos son W-E que vienen del pacífico son totalmente secos por la barrera andina.
Si fuera mas ancho daría pie a formarse anticiclones terrestres frios en la patagonia y atraer vientos humedos de del atlantico, produciendo en el chocque abundantes precipitaciones, y grandes nevadas. También ciclones. Pero no da lugar.

Debido a esa estrechez el clima queda algo similar a como el de la estepa rusa mas a sur o el desierto de arizona mas al norte.


----------



## etsai (5 Oct 2020)

Esta es la mayor distancia que puedes hacer viajando en línea recta por mar sin chocar con nada:









Cuál es la mayor distancia que puedes hacer viajando en línea recta por mar sin chocar con nada


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Oct 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Si cogéis la proyección de Lambert te das cuenta de que Barcelona está casi a la altura de Cáceres, no solo genéticamente.




Se ve Córdoba alineada con Benidorm e Ibiza, Madrid con Tarragona, Valladolid con Andorra. Barcelona más que con Cáceres, se coloca en línea recta con la Pedriza madrileña.
Es una rayada, el que viva en el norte de Madrid se coloca mirando al frente y no tiene al Levante, tiene a Barcelona, que aparece muy al norte en un mapa normal. El que viva en la ciudad de Madrid, o incluso en sus localidades del sur, se coloca mirando al frente y es Tarragona lo que se encontraría.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Oct 2020)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Se ve Córdoba alineada con Benidorm e Ibiza, Madrid con Tarragona, Valladolid con Andorra. Barcelona más que con Cáceres, se coloca en línea recta con la Pedriza madrileña.
> Es una rayada, el que viva en el norte de Madrid se coloca mirando al frente y no tiene al Levante, tiene a Barcelona, que aparece muy al norte en un mapa normal. El que viva en la ciudad de Madrid, o incluso en sus localidades del sur, se coloca mirando al frente y es Tarragona lo que se encontraría.



El concepto de norte no se puede circunscribir solo al de norte geografico sino tambien respecto al grado de inclinacion respecto al sol, por eso el sol sale por cartagena(punto mas al sur solar peninsular) y se pone por el ferrol ( punto mas al norte solar), esa es la ecliptica de la tierra con respecto al sol.


----------



## Supremacía (5 Oct 2020)

De verdad me sorprendí cuando encontré este mapa sobre la Intervención francesa en México en la página de _Desperta Ferro. _Me encantaría saber quién hizo esta abominación llena de errores.

-Como ven, los nombres de los estados están en negritas, mientras que los de las ciudades y pueblos no. Pues bien, un primer error es poner el nombre de Nuevo Santander a lo que desde mucho antes ya se llamaba Tamaulipas.
-Ponen el nombre México en lo que es Guerrero. Si se referían al Estado de México, ése está al norte, este y oeste de la Ciudad de México.
-Al estado de San Luis le falta lo de «Potosí», que es el nombre completo, así como el de su capital, que no lleva la preposición _de. _
-Ponen el nombre Durango al sur del río Bravo, en territorio de Chihuahua.  
-Guadalajara, resaltado en negritas como si fuera un estado, lo sitúan en Nayarit. Es cierto que Guadalajara fue capital del actual estado de Nayarit, pero lo fue la ciudad, no el estado, pues nunca existió un estado de Guadalajara; el estado cuya capital es Guadalajara se llama Jalisco, que en el siglo XIX estuvo dividido en ocho cantones, y el territorio del Nayarit actual era el séptimo de ellos. 
-Texas no llegaba hasta Luisiana, pues su límite oriental era (y sigue siendo) el río Sabinas.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Oct 2020)

Además gracias a la proyección de Lambert España peninsular siempre está mas al norte que África 
El norte de Galicia estaría casi a la altura de Suiza, el sueño húmedo tractoriano.
Madrid y Barcelona estarían algo al norte de Roma.
Y de regalo Rusia aun se llamaría la Comunitá de Statti Independenti


----------



## eltonelero (5 Oct 2020)

Ya que habéis menciando a México yo siempre mentalmente situo a México D.F bastante mas al norte, por donde está Victoria de Durango.
Da igual que haya visto mil veces su localización, mi mente no sé porque lo pone por el centro por cojones y me choca mas aun que Cancún esté al norte de México ciudad cuando yo tengo una vaga idea de situarlo casi por Belice y que esté proporcionalmente un tercio mas al sur que D.F







Seguramente sea por lo que ha dicho un florero y tengamos siempre en mente a México como un itsmo gigante que vá de norte a sur cuando casi casi es un pais vertical mas que horizontal.


----------



## Supremacía (5 Oct 2020)

El territorio que perdió Alemania después de cada guerra mundial:


----------



## Supremacía (5 Oct 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


>



En este mapa le quitaron a Nuevo León su frontera con Estados Unidos. 

Eso de «Victoria de Durango» me suena raro: jamás he escuchado a nadie llamar así a esa ciudad, sino simplemente Durango. Además, siguiendo la lógica de otras ciudades, debería llamarse Durango de Victoria, no Victoria de Durango.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> En este mapa le quitaron a Nuevo León su frontera con Estados Unidos.
> 
> Eso de «Victoria de Durango» me suena raro: jamás he escuchado a nadie llamar así a esa ciudad, sino simplemente Durango. Además, siguiendo la lógica de otras ciudades, debería llamarse Durango de Victoria, no Victoria de Durango.



Ok, Durango.


----------



## Beltrax (5 Oct 2020)

Seren dijo:


> Toda argentina (a excepcion de la pampa húmeda y el norte tropical) es estepario y semidesertico. Hablamos de toda la zona comprendida entre el paralelo 36º aprox.( como almeria) hasta los mas al sur, el 54º (como en suecia).
> 
> No tiene comportamiento de clima de costa oriental de los contienentes (vease costa este norteamericana, japon, australia...), debido a que es demasiado estrecha esa parte de tierra y la predominancia de vientos son W-E que vienen del pacífico son totalmente secos por la barrera andina.
> Si fuera mas ancho daría pie a formarse anticiclones terrestres frios en la patagonia y atraer vientos humedos de del atlantico, produciendo en el chocque abundantes precipitaciones, y grandes nevadas. También ciclones. Pero no da lugar.
> ...



eso es en la parte Argentina. en la parte Chilena es otro cantar


----------



## demadridalcielo (5 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> En este mapa le quitaron a Nuevo León su frontera con Estados Unidos.
> 
> Eso de «Victoria de Durango» me suena raro: jamás he escuchado a nadie llamar así a esa ciudad, sino simplemente Durango. Además, siguiendo la lógica de otras ciudades, debería llamarse Durango de Victoria, no Victoria de Durango.



Su nombre oficial es Victoria de Durango, la denominación de "Victoria" se le agregó en honor a Guadalupe Victoria, primer presidente de México originario de Tamazula, Durango. El significado etimológico de Durango es "más allá del agua", proviene del idioma euskera; Francisco de Ibarra la nombró así en recuerdo de la localidad de Durango, en la provincia española de Vizcaya, País Vasco. (Wikipedia)

He dicho!


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Oct 2020)

Hilo que MARCA UN ANTES Y UN DESPUÉS.

Me alegro de haberlo apoyado desde el principio cuando había gente muy negativa que no quería creer en este sueño hecho realidad. Este hilo es una historia de superación del @Actor Secundario Bob para que tomemos ejemplo y nunca nos rindamos para conseguir nuestras metas vitales. NO MATTER WHAT debemos remar a contracorriente en el río de la vida. Menudo Owned histórico a los negacionistas de las cosas que no dejan de sorprendernos de la geografía. Pajarotto siempre con la verdad y con el compromiso social.

Os jode???


----------



## palodearia (5 Oct 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Si cogéis la proyección de Lambert te das cuenta de que Barcelona está casi a la altura de Cáceres, no solo genéticamente.





eltonelero dijo:


> Además gracias a la proyección de Lambert España peninsular siempre está mas al norte que África
> El norte de Galicia estaría casi a la altura de Suiza, el sueño húmedo tractoriano.
> Madrid y Barcelona estarían algo al norte de Roma.
> Y de regalo Rusia aun se llamaría la Comunitá de Statti Independenti



Cojas la proyección que cojas, para ver la posición respecto al norte tienes que ver los paralelos. Estás leyendo mal el mapa.


----------



## Sciascia (5 Oct 2020)

cebollo dijo:


> Las provincias vascas son las únicas que tienen nombres míticos que no son la ciudad principal. No son Bilbao, San Sebastián y Vitoria son Vizcaya, Guipúzcoa y Álava. Es como si Toledo se llamara sólo Toledo la ciudad y la provincia se llamará Terraprocer o Empaqueland o algo asi.



Asturias: Oviedo.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (5 Oct 2020)

Sciascia dijo:


> Asturias: Oviedo.



Cebollo habla en términos pre R78. Hasta 1980 Asturias era la provincia de Oviedo. Hasta entonces, las provincias forales eran las únicas que tenían un nombre distinto al de la capital. En 1965 no existía la provincia de vitoria, si no la provincia de Álava, e incluso las provincias "traidoras" de Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa mantuvieron está denominación y no cambiaron el nombre a Bilbao y SSebastián respectivamente.


----------



## potatosalsa (5 Oct 2020)

Navarra Pamplona

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Oct 2020)

Los moros que conozco que viven en Madrid, se ponen a rezar al este supuestamente para mirar a La Meca, y están orientándose hacia Tarragona, quedando La Meca bastante a tomar por culo del sudeste desde el centro de España.


----------



## HArtS (5 Oct 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Hilo mítico y epopéyico.
> 
> Por cierto, hace falta un monográfico sobre territorios que van pillando las sobras que no quiere nadie... Por ejemplo, la provincia china de Gansu:
> 
> ...



Gansu corresponde a una región histórica china llama _corredor de Hexi_, una cadena de oasis que permitía atravesar los desiertos que existen al noroeste de China. Por esa cadena de oasis es por donde pasaba la famosa ruta de la seda.

La cosa es que esa provincia tiene esa forma porque sigue la cadena de oasis, cada uno de los cuales se hallaba fortificado (cada fortaleza era una parada para las caravanas).


----------



## Trovador (6 Oct 2020)

*A pesar de estar a sólo 3,8 kilómetros de distancia, las Islas Diomede tienen una diferencia horaria de 21 horas entre ellas*








Las Islas Diomede están formadas por la Big Diomede (Gran Diomede), propiedad de Rusia, y la Little Diomede (pequeña Diomede), propiedad de Estados Unidos. Aunque están solo a 3,8 kilómetros de distancia, se encuentran en lados opuestos de la línea internacional, y por lo tanto tienen una diferencia horaria de 21 horas entre ellas. Es por eso que son conocidas como _Tomorrow_ y _Yesterday_. (Isla del Mañana e Isla del Ayer)


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

Alaska es una península de penínsulas:


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

En el golfo de California, donde desemboca el río Colorado, hay una isla llamada Montague y me gustaría saber por qué tiene ese nombre y no uno en español.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

Los primeros pasos de Cortés en su conquista.


----------



## Vil-Vacunas (6 Oct 2020)

Buen hilo.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (6 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> En el golfo de California, donde desemboca el río Colorado, hay una isla llamada Montague y me gustaría saber por qué tiene ese nombre y no uno en español.
> Ver archivo adjunto 451214



Porque los españoles resperaban la mayoria de toponimos previos. Mexico, california o arizona no son toponimos españoles.


----------



## demadridalcielo (6 Oct 2020)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Porque los españoles resperaban la mayoria de toponimos previos. Mexico, california o arizona no son toponimos españoles.



Vamos a ver... California proviene de un lugar imaginario mencionado en Las sergas de Esplandián, novela de caballerías de Garci Rodríguez de Montalvo, publicada en 1510. Aún se discute de dónde exactamente provino la idea de usar tal nombre a lo que en principio se creyó que era una isla y que se le llamó California.

En México y Arizona sí fueron respetados los toponimia previos

He dicho!


----------



## palodearia (6 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> En el golfo de California, donde desemboca el río Colorado, hay una isla llamada Montague y me gustaría saber por qué tiene ese nombre y no uno en español.



Tal fácil como mirarlo en la wikipedia...

When the Southern Pacific Railroad extension was built from Dunsmuir, California to the state line in 1886-87, the station was named for S.S. Montague, chief engineer of the Central Pacific Railroad


Montague, California - Wikipedia


----------



## demadridalcielo (6 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> En el golfo de California, donde desemboca el río Colorado, hay una isla llamada Montague y me gustaría saber por qué tiene ese nombre y no uno en español.
> Ver archivo adjunto 451214



La expedición hecha por el inglés Hardy en 1826, refirió y bautizó dichas islas, la mayor en homenaje al almirante George Montagu

He dicho!


----------



## demadridalcielo (6 Oct 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> Tal fácil como mirarlo en la wikipedia...
> 
> When the Southern Pacific Railroad extension was built from Dunsmuir, California to the state line in 1886-87, the station was named for S.S. Montague, chief engineer of the Central Pacific Railroad
> 
> ...



Te equivocaste de Montague... Jeje

He dicho!


----------



## palodearia (6 Oct 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Cebollo habla en términos pre R78. Hasta 1980 Asturias era la provincia de Oviedo. Hasta entonces, las provincias forales eran las únicas que tenían un nombre distinto al de la capital. En 1965 no existía la provincia de vitoria, si no la provincia de Álava, e incluso las provincias "traidoras" de Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa mantuvieron está denominación y no cambiaron el nombre a Bilbao y SSebastián respectivamente.



Hay una excepción : Islas Baleares, capital Palma de Mallorca


----------



## demadridalcielo (6 Oct 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> Hay una excepción : Islas Baleares, capital Palma de Mallorca



Eres demasiado joven pues, pequeño padawan... La provincia de islas baleares se llamaba Palma de Mallorca hasta (creo recordar) los años 90. No les jodía ni na a los de Ibiza tener la PM en las matrículas...

He dicho!


----------



## palodearia (6 Oct 2020)

demadridalcielo dijo:


> Eres demasiado joven pues, pequeño padawan... La provincia de islas baleares se llamaba Palma de Mallorca hasta (creo recordar) los años 90. No les jodía ni na a los de Ibiza tener la PM en las matrículas...
> 
> He dicho!



No. Como provincia se llamaba Baleares desde la división de 1833. Lo mismo que las Islas Canarias, hasta su división en 2 provincias en 1927.

El tema de las matrículas es porque aprovecharon el cambio del nombre oficial a Illes Balears para cambiar matrículas.


----------



## demadridalcielo (6 Oct 2020)

Juraría que tengo algún libro/enciclopedia donde llama esa provincia Palma de Mallorca. Efectivamente, lo que busco online te da la razón. Miraré a ver...

He dicho!


----------



## Dodoria Virtual Reloaded (6 Oct 2020)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Porque los españoles resperaban la mayoria de toponimos previos. Mexico, california o arizona no son toponimos españoles.



California y Arizona sí son topónimos españoles


----------



## demadridalcielo (6 Oct 2020)

Dodoria Virtual Reloaded dijo:


> California y Arizona sí son topónimos españoles



Yo tb he pensado toda la vida que Arizona era zona árida, pero parece ser que no, que viene de una palabra india...

He dicho!


----------



## Seren (6 Oct 2020)

Beltrax dijo:


> eso es en la parte Argentina. en la parte Chilena es otro cantar



Chile es otra historia porque como hemos dicho la predominancia de los vientos es W-E y por tanto del pacífico, y no le afecta tanto la parte terrestre patagonica.

El centro de chile sí tiene clima mediterráneo y el sur oceánico. De igual manera que lo tienen europa occidental y la costa oeste americana.
Algo mas suave, al no tener un masa continental extensa en su SE, tal y como nosotros sí tenemos el continente euroasiatico que nos lanza siberianas cuando el viento viene del NE


----------



## eltonelero (6 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Alaska es una península de penínsulas:
> Ver archivo adjunto 451213



Europa ya estamos acostumbradísimos pero si la vieramos con nuevos ojos veríamos que es un continuo de peninsulas sobre peninsulas sobre otras peninsulas... 
Europa en sí es una gigantesca península de Asia.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

demadridalcielo dijo:


> Yo tb he pensado toda la vida que Arizona era zona árida, pero parece ser que no, que viene de una palabra india...
> 
> He dicho!



Hay una teoría que dice que Arizona viene del vasco:
De nuevo: ¿Viene el nombre Arizona de la palabra vasca Aritz?


----------



## aupacasetas (6 Oct 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No, me refiero al torneo que se jugaba cada semana en el canal #trivial-pursuit del IRC-Hispano, donde por cierto nusep e ifen participaban (y donde no eran "élite", sino jugadoras del montón; la élite éramos otros), así que me extraña que no conocieras el torneo si las conocías a ellas.
> 
> De allí salieron varios ganadores de Pasapalabra y Saber y ganar.



Los canales con bot eran concursos de mecanógrafos, el #trivial original si que era la auténtica salud. En ese canal quien acertaba una pregunta redactaba de forma manual la siguiente, era más divertido currarse las preguntas que el responderlas en sí.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

Chimpu dijo:


> Somos el único pais UE con Desierto ( Desierto tabernas, Almería)



Fue ahí donde se grabó este vidrio, ¿no?


----------



## Effetá (6 Oct 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Europa ya estamos acostumbradísimos pero si la vieramos con nuevos ojos veríamos que es un continuo de peninsulas sobre peninsulas sobre otras peninsulas...
> Europa en sí es una gigantesca península de Asia.



Aunque muy vistosa, sobre todo por las penínsulas itálica e ibérica. En realidad, casi todos los continentes lo son. Porque toda América lo es, y África. Si alguien al escribir una novela de ciencia ficción tuviera que describir un planeta similar a la Tierra a lo mejor le parecería excesivo pintar una tierra similar a una bota. O tan cuadradita y sonriente como Iberia. Cuando se ven fantasías así suelen ser continentes amorfos. 


Otra es que en los mapamundi Europa está en el centro y nuestra península está más en el centro que nada. Creo que no dejará de ser una convención, no poner cualquier otro lugar. Bueno, a mí me gusta así.


----------



## palodearia (6 Oct 2020)

eltonelero dijo:


> Europa ya estamos acostumbradísimos pero si la vieramos con nuevos ojos veríamos que es un continuo de peninsulas sobre peninsulas sobre otras peninsulas...
> Europa en sí es una gigantesca península de Asia.



La configuración actual de la Tierra se podría simplificar como 2 megacontinentes (América y Europa-Asia-África) y 2 microcontinentes (Australia y Antartida)


----------



## palodearia (6 Oct 2020)

Effetá dijo:


> Otra es que en los mapamundi Europa está en el centro y nuestra península está más en el centro que nada. Creo que no dejará de ser una convención, no poner cualquier otro lugar. Bueno, a mí me gusta así.



No necesariamente, eso es porque estás acostumbrado a los mapas europeos. Si eres asiático por lo general usan mapas centrados en el Pacífico, aunque tb los he visto centrados en China o Japón. Y si eres americano, mapas centrados en América, y sin ningún problema en cortar por la mitad Asia (además es muy gracioso porque en esos mapas el Sudeste asiático... cae al oeste)


----------



## eltonelero (6 Oct 2020)

África es muy regular, apenas tiene peninsulas o accidentes muy pronunciados en su linea.

Asia si, pero es enorme. Sudamerica salvo la punta sur también es bastante regular, América del norte tiene peninsulas pero bastante pequeñas en relación al continente.

En cambio Europa es muy irregular para su tamaño . Le sale ya una peninsula enorme al norte que se divide en dos : Kola y Escandinavia que a su vez en la parte final se abre en dos casi originando dos peninsulas.
Luego tiene otra clara peninsula en Dinamarca.
Por el sur acaba en la peninsula ibérica pero luego tiene la peninsula peculiar de Italia que a su vez acaba en dos peninsulas y la Peninsula de los Balcanes que a su vez tiene la peninsula griega que a su vez la del Peloponeso que a su vez tiene tres chorri-peninsulas.

Incluso las islas británicas eran una peninsula hasta hace 7000 años.


----------



## Effetá (6 Oct 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> No necesariamente, eso es porque estás acostumbrado a los mapas europeos. Si eres asiático por lo general usan mapas centrados en el Pacífico, aunque tb los he visto centrados en China o Japón. Y si eres americano, mapas centrados en América, y sin ningún problema en cortar por la mitad Asia (además es muy gracioso porque en esos mapas el Sudeste asiático... cae al oeste)





Ahhhh. Pues muchísima gracias por sacarme de mi ignorancia

Sí, los he buscado. Y dan ganas de girarlo hasta que "esté bien"

También acabo de buscar los que estén centrados en el hemisferio austral. Y da un poco de mareo. Los extremos patagónicos parece que empezarán a enrollarse, y la cinturita de Panamá se partirá porque Norteamérica es demasiado densa

En cambio, centrado en el Ártico resulta muy lógico y explicativo. Vaya faena para Rusia que su litoral marítimo esté tan congelado.


----------



## Cocorico (6 Oct 2020)




----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

La expedición de Magallanes y Elcano. Ésos sí eran cojones.


----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Oct 2020)

Cocorico dijo:


>



Es que vaya cómo engañan el tamaño de las cosas representadas en los mapas debido a las diferentes proyecciones. Por ejemplo, en el mapa se ve que las Islas Británicas ocupan una extensión menor que la Península Ibérica, pero lo que no se aprecia es que ocupan una extensión MUCHO menor que la Península Ibérica:




Todo el territorio de la isla de Gran Bretaña cabe de sobra en la península incluso incluyendo el norte de Irlanda. El cacho de la mitad norte de Escocia entraría de sobra y ocuparía solo un poco más de lo que es Galicia. El resto de Irlanda entraría de sobra y solo ocuparía un poco más de lo que es el País Vasco y Cantabria. Total, que todas las Islas Británicas entrarían en la Península Ibérica y todavía nos sobrarían casi todo Portugal, Cataluña, Aragón, casi toda Extremadura, un pedazo de Andalucia...


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

Las conquistas de Alejandro Magno.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (6 Oct 2020)

El condado de Treviño.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

Cómo era el mundo en 1914.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

Hace tiempo encontré este mapa en el que Arizona se llama Montezuma, aunque no recuerdo el contexto. Puede que ése haya sido un nombre tentativo para bautizar el territorio.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

Virreinato de la Nueva España en 1794.


----------



## Trovador (6 Oct 2020)

Effetá dijo:


> Aunque muy vistosa, sobre todo por las penínsulas itálica e ibérica. En realidad, casi todos los continentes lo son. Porque toda América lo es, y África. Si alguien al escribir una novela de ciencia ficción tuviera que describir un planeta similar a la Tierra a lo mejor le parecería excesivo pintar una tierra similar a una bota. O tan cuadradita y sonriente como Iberia. Cuando se ven fantasías así suelen ser continentes amorfos.
> 
> 
> *Otra es que en los mapamundi Europa está en el centro y nuestra península está más en el centro que nada. Creo que no dejará de ser una convención, no poner cualquier otro lugar. Bueno, a mí me gusta así.*



Si fueras ruso en el colegio estudiarías con esto. Ahora fíjate donde caen los países nórdicas y compáralos con los mapas que tú has estudiado:


----------



## palodearia (6 Oct 2020)

Mapa China-céntrico







Mapa azimutal centrado en España







Aquí podéis hacer vuestros propios mapas azimutales

NS6T's Azimuthal Map

Imagen azimutal polar equidistante







Mapa azimutal centrado en el Caribe


----------



## palodearia (6 Oct 2020)

Se estima que la nueva Pangea, alias "Pangea Ultima" se formará en unos 250ma


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Oct 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> Se estima que la nueva Pangea, alias "Pangea Ultima" se formará en unos 250ma
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 451927



España estará tocando con Argentina. No me extraña viendo el camino que lleva nuestro país.


----------



## palodearia (6 Oct 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> España estará tocando con Argentina. No me extraña viendo el camino que lleva nuestro país.



España sería una cadena montañosa contra Marruecos (bueno toda Europa estaría unida a N África) y Argentina estaría tocando con la cadena montañosa producto del choque de Indonesia y SE Asiático.


----------



## demadridalcielo (6 Oct 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> España estará tocando con Argentina. No me extraña viendo el camino que lleva nuestro país.



Creo que te equivocas. lo que toca con Argentina es lo que ahora sería Tailandia y Malasia.

España está arriba del todo. Se distinguen muy bien las islas británicas y la península escandinava.

He dicho!


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Oct 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> España sería una cadena montañosa contra Marruecos (bueno toda Europa estaría unida a N África) y Argentina estaría tocando con la cadena montañosa producto del choque de Indonesia y SE Asiático.



Cierto, pensaba que Indochina era la PI.


----------



## Supremacía (6 Oct 2020)

Beringia, el puente de tierra (no de hielo) que unía Asia y América y por el cual llegaron los primeros pobladores del segundo.


----------



## MasterChiefXbox (6 Oct 2020)

Castilla Y León es la comunidad más verde de España, la que más masa forestal tiene del país en porcentaje.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAEegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw1w1-tqE58a9co4_pZPIeIh


----------



## Pessoista (7 Oct 2020)

El polo de inaccesibilidad del Planeta (lugar terrestre más alejado del Mar) se encuentra en algún punto cerca de la frontera entre China y Kazajistán. La costa más cercana es la del Océano índico, y desde allí habría que recorrer más de 2600 kilometros para llegar. Además esta en un puto desierto de mierda, a más de 50 km de la ciudad más cercana (que igualmente es una ciudad paco turchochina de 20.000 habitantes) de modo que bien se puede considerar uno de los lugares más recónditos de la Tierra.



El concepto contrario es el "Punto Nemo", (lugar del océano más alejado de la costa), que es un punto en el centro del Pacífico a casi 2700 kilometros de la Tierra más próxima - que además es la Antártida-.


----------



## Seren (7 Oct 2020)

Los lugares mas lluviosos del planeta comparten latitud con los mas secos:

El mas lluvioso (monte waileale en Hawaii) se encuentra a la misma latitud que el mas seco (desierto de atacama, ciudad de maria elena, chile). Ambos a 22º.

También lugares como Cherrapunji, Mawsynram en la India estan en el podio de mas lluviosos (unos 11.000 mm) a la misma latitud (25º), que otros como Asuam en Egipto donde cae practicamente 0 mm.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Oct 2020)

Cocorico dijo:


>



El otro día buscaba la distancia entre Byron Bay y Sydney que en el mapa de Australia parecía que estaban cerca y resulta que hay 758 kms entre ellas.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Oct 2020)

Las dimensiones de la URSS eran descomunales comparadas con las de Alemania en 1941, y eso que esta última nunca antes había sido tan grande.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Oct 2020)

Todo el territorio que James Knox Polk quería de México y España.



De Inglaterra reclamaba hasta el grado 54° 40', de lo contrario habría guerra. No la hubo porque pudieron ponerse de acuerdo y marcar los límites de forma pacífica. Entre hermanos se entienden.


----------



## Tobermory (8 Oct 2020)

Un hilo Muy Interesante!

Bueno, a mí lo que me chocó en su día es que muchas de las capitales de los estados de los USA no guardan relación con la importancia de las ciudades, que por algo se llaman capitales, no?

El caso más notorio es el del estado de Nueva York, cuya capital no es Nueva York sino una ciudad de cien mil habitantes llamada Albany.

Lo mismo pasa con el estado de California, la capital debería ser los Angeles, ¿no? Pues no, y tampoco es San Francisco, sino Sacramento. La capital de Texas, ni Houston ni Dallas, sino Austin .

La de Florida no es Miami sino Tallahase, la de Louisiana debería ser New Orleans pero es Baton Rouge, y la de Nevada no es Las Vegas sino Carson City. En todos los casos las capitales son bastante más pequeñas que sus hermanas famosas, aunque las Vegas sí tiene un pase porque la ciudad tiene poco más de un siglo de antigüedad.

Ni Detroit es la capital de Michigan (Lansing) ni la de Illinois es Chicago, sino ¡Springfield! Pero como hay varias decenas de Springfields en USA no podemos saber si los Simpson viven allí. 

Al menos, la capital de Oklahoma es Oklahoma City, milagro! Pero Kansas City no es la capital de Kansas, y de hecho hay una Kansas City en Kansas y otra en Missouri, una frente a otra pero son dos ciudades distintas, aunque parece que la importante está en Missouri…creo.

Por supuesto la capital del estado de Washington no es la ciudad de Washington, faltaría más. El estado de Washington está tocando el Pacifico y Canadá, totalmente al noroeste y su capital es Olympia. 

La ciudad de Washington DC (Distrito Columbia), que está en el Este, es la capital de los USA. No pertenece a ningún estado ni constituye ningún estado, sino que es un distrito federal, lo cual molesta a sus ciudadanos porque les hace sentir que son ciudadanos de segunda… la gente nunca está contenta, oigan!!


----------



## ELVR (8 Oct 2020)

El punto más occidental de China está más cerca de Alemania que del más oriental:







Cuantas veces ha tocado Metallica en cada país:




El Imperio otomano en su cénit (1683) @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha







El Sacro Imperio Romano Germánico en 1355







Mapa del relieve del suroeste de Europa:







Melbourne está más cerca de la Antártida que de Darwin:


----------



## Porestar (8 Oct 2020)

Que tantísima gente no se de cuenta de lo que engaña la proyección rectangular. Y que Google no muestre por defecto la vista 3D pinta a asunto pro-refugees.


----------



## Chapero andaluz y maricón (8 Oct 2020)

Qué hilo tan autista.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Oct 2020)

potatosalsa dijo:


> Navarra Pamplona
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk



Y Rioja-Logroño y Cantabria-Santander. 
:


----------



## J-Z (8 Oct 2020)

Tobermory dijo:


> Un hilo Muy Interesante!
> 
> Bueno, a mí lo que me chocó en su día es que muchas de las capitales de los estados de los USA no guardan relación con la importancia de las ciudades, que por algo se llaman capitales, no?
> 
> ...



fácil, hicieron capitales a las ciudades más centrales cuando se creó el estado o casi para que todos los del estado estuvieran a una distancia similar otras por estar en rios importantes o nudos de tren y tb para que el estado no tuviese el poder la ciudad mas importante, nueva york está en una puta esquina

albany es capital desde 1797

OKC es desde 1910


----------



## Blas el Empalador (8 Oct 2020)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Barcelona está un pelín más al norte que Nueva York... Con eso ya justificamos el independentismo para los próximos 100 años.



Barcelona está más al sur que Zaragoza o Valladolid. Con eso ya se justifica que se os deban bajar las ínfulas geográficas.


----------



## palodearia (8 Oct 2020)

ELVR dijo:


> Mapa del relieve del suroeste de Europa:



Ese Modelo de Elevación Digital está MUUUUY exagerado. Tiene pinta de que al menos Z está x10


----------



## Von Riné (8 Oct 2020)

Tobermory dijo:


> Un hilo Muy Interesante!
> 
> Bueno, a mí lo que me chocó en su día es que muchas de las capitales de los estados de los USA no guardan relación con la importancia de las ciudades, que por algo se llaman capitales, no?
> 
> ...




Las vegas existe desde 1828. Otra cosa es que durante décadas no pasase de ser un pueblucho.


----------



## ELVR (8 Oct 2020)

palodearia dijo:


> Ese Modelo de Elevación Digital está MUUUUY exagerado. Tiene pinta de que al menos Z está x10



Supongo que para resaltar mejor el relieve.


----------



## palodearia (9 Oct 2020)

ELVR dijo:


> Supongo que para resaltar mejor el relieve.



Claro. Pero que la gente no se crea que las montañas son tan puntiagudas. La montaña más alta de la tierra, el Everest, con 8848m es un poco más alta que la distancia del Eje Prado-Recoletos-Castellana en Madrid y 1 km más pequeña que la Diagonal de Barcelona.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (9 Oct 2020)

Excepto por una, que es la carreteta nacional 154, que se considera territorio español

Recordemos la guerra de los stops:


Guerra de los stops - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## etsai (9 Oct 2020)

Este es el país que está más cerca de donde vives:







Murcia está escalofriantemente cerca de Argelia


----------



## etsai (9 Oct 2020)

Pessoista dijo:


> El polo de inaccesibilidad del Planeta (lugar terrestre más alejado del Mar) se encuentra en algún punto cerca de la frontera entre China y Kazajistán. La costa más cercana es la del Océano índico, y desde allí habría que recorrer más de 2600 kilometros para llegar. Además esta en un puto desierto de mierda, a más de 50 km de la ciudad más cercana (que igualmente es una ciudad paco turchochina de 20.000 habitantes) de modo que bien se puede considerar uno de los lugares más recónditos de la Tierra.
> Ver archivo adjunto 452067



Cientos de millones de personas vivirán y morirán sin haber visto nunca el mar.


----------



## Supremacía (9 Oct 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Cientos de millones de personas vivirán y morirán sin haber visto nunca el mar.



A propósito, en América sólo Bolivia y Paraguay no tienen salida al mar. Y esos dos países se enfrentaron en la Guerra del Chaco entre 1932 y 1935. Qué curioso.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (9 Oct 2020)

De las 50 provincias en que se divide España solamente dos no tienen ningún punto por encima de los 1000 metros de altitud. Una es La Coruña, y la otra Valladolid (que es la provincia con menos relieve de todo el país). Y más de la mitad de las provincias (concretamente 29) alcanzan los 2000 metros de altitud en algún lugar. Aunque no haya en España montañas como las de los Alpes, se trata de un país realmente montañoso.

En la nómina de países con una diminuta salida al mar he visto que habéis nombrado varias veces a Bosnia, pero ni palabra de otra ex-república yugoslava: Eslovenia.

San Petersburgo es la gran ciudad más septentrional de la Tierra. Está en el paralelo 60º y tiene nada menos que 5,38 millones de habitantes. Para comprender hasta qué punto está "fuera de lugar" una ciudad de ese tamaño en esa latitud, basta comprobar que la mayor de todas las ciudades que están más al norte, la no muy distante Helsinki, sólo tiene el 12% de los habitantes que tiene la ciudad rusa.


----------



## kickflip (10 Oct 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Si ves el mapa te darás cuenta de que Puerto Vallarta está casi a la misma altura que Yucatán, donde hay un clima similar. Aquí se dice que Yucatán, Quintana Roo y Campeche es el sur o el sureste, pero realmente es el este, porque se encuentra en la latitud donde se ubica Nayarit, que pertenece a la región occidental.
> Ver archivo adjunto 212246



Ahora me entero de que hay un Zaragoza en México


----------



## Supremacía (10 Oct 2020)

kickflip dijo:


> Ahora me entero de que hay un Zaragoza en México



La capital del estado de Puebla se llama Puebla de Zaragoza.


----------



## Von Riné (10 Oct 2020)

El océano Pacífico es mas grande (165 millones de KM) que todos los continentes y tierras juntas (150 millones de km)


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (22 Oct 2020)

Más sobre proyecciones geográficas:


----------



## halt_no_function (2 Nov 2020)

Otro ejemplo de lo privilegiado que es el clima europeo.

Las Islas Aleutianas del suroeste de Alaska están a la latitud de Irlanda, norte de Inglaterra y Bielorrusia. Aunque son muchas islas, 2 de las islas son más grandes que Tenerife, así que tan pequeñas no son algunas. A diferencia de lo que pasa en la frontera entre Rusia y Best Korea en esas islas el clima es "oceánico", sólo que son 5 grados más frías que el norte de Inglaterra e Irlanda, que a su vez son 4-5 grados más frías que Galicia y el norte de Portugal.

Mientras en el norte de Inglaterra hay grandes ciudades muy juntas (Liverpool, Manchester, Leeds, York) y la densidad de población es de 400 hab/km2, las Islas Aleutianas están casi totalmente deshabitadas, con una densidad de población de sólo 0,3 hab/km2. La diferencia de temperatura entre ambos lugares, "sólo" 5 grados. La ubicación geográfica alejada de los principales nodos económicos hace el resto.

Northern England - Wikipedia
Aleutian Islands - Wikipedia


----------



## Von Riné (2 Nov 2020)

La capital de Montserrat es una ciudad fantasma (PLymouth). En los años 90 hubo una erupción volcánica en esta isla caribeña y tuvieron que desalojarla . Aún así sigue siendo oficialmente la capital y esperan regresar algún dia.


Vista de la ciudad abandonada y el volcán. 


La ciudad de Chandigarh, en la India es la única ciudad del mundo que sirve de capital para 2 estados. Punyab y Haryana.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Nov 2020)

Von Riné dijo:


> La capital del país de Montserrat es una ciudad fantasma (PLymouth). En los años 90 hubo una erupción volcánica en esta isla caribeña y tuvieron que desalojarla . Aún así sigue siendo oficialmente la capital y esperan regresar algún dia.
> 
> 
> Vista de la ciudad abandonada y el volcán.



La isla es territorio de reino unido.


----------



## Von Riné (2 Nov 2020)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> La isla es territorio de reino unido.




cierto, pequeña patinada. 

Aun asi no deja de ser curioso que la capital de una colonia o de lo que sea este abandonada.


----------



## Supremacía (2 Nov 2020)

Salvo en el Oeste, Estados Unidos es muy llano, y también Canadá.


----------



## Supremacía (2 Nov 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Es que vaya cómo engañan el tamaño de las cosas representadas en los mapas debido a las diferentes proyecciones. Por ejemplo, en el mapa se ve que las Islas Británicas ocupan una extensión menor que la Península Ibérica, pero lo que no se aprecia es que ocupan una extensión MUCHO menor que la Península Ibérica:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 451813
> 
> ...



Chihuahua, el estado más grande de México, es ligeramente superior en tamaño al Reino Unido. Según Wikipedia, el primero abarca 247 455 km², mientras que el segundo mide 244 820 km².


----------



## palodearia (2 Nov 2020)

Supremacía dijo:


> Salvo en el Oeste, Estados Unidos es muy llano, y también Canadá.
> Ver archivo adjunto 475853




En el Oeste están las Rocosas y los distintos sistemas de la Cadena Costera del Pacífico (y entre medias la Gran Cuenca). Y faltarían los Apalaches al Este, que también se extienden hasta Canadá. Todo lo que hay entre Rocosas y Apalaches es la cuenca del Mississippi y sus subsidiarios (Missouri, Ohio...)


----------



## El Virgen de la Cueva (2 Nov 2020)

Cuak es un partidazo, te sorprende con datos de la ESO.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Nov 2020)

El Everest no es la montaña más alta de la tierra.


----------



## BGA (22 Ene 2021)

Que Castilla sea un secarral.

Que no hay costa Este u Oeste en Panamá.

Que no sabemos poner en el mapa correctamente a Paraguay ni a Uruguay.

Que la representación de una esfera en un mapa plano deforma sustancialmente las dimensiones aparentes de las regiones situadas por encima y por debajo de los trópicos.

Que es razonable que por debajo del Ecuador inviertan la orientación de los mapas porque su "norte" es el Sur.

La existencia de grandes montañas en lugares insospechados.

Que el mayor desnivel entre la cumbre y la base de una montaña no lo tiene el Everest.

Que San Isidoro d Sevilla "el godo" ya hablara de las maravillas de "España".

Que Baltasar Gracián se inventar un diálogo haciendo ver a un italiano que el sol y el mar de España son mucho mejores...

Y para terminar, descubrir que España es un continente pequeñito que concentra casi todas las esencias, incluidas las mejores y peores de la especie humana.


----------



## Choni poligonera (22 Ene 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Que no sabemos poner en el mapa correctamente a Paraguay ni a Uruguay



Estos países no los sabrás situar tú, carallot!!


----------



## BGA (22 Ene 2021)

Choni poligonera dijo:


> Estos países no los sabrás situar tú, carallot!!



A mi me cuesta y tengo que usar algunos trucos para con confundir su ubicación entre ellos. Uno está en el interior y otro en el Atlántico. Se ubicarlos pero me lío con el nombre.


----------



## Choni poligonera (22 Ene 2021)

BGA dijo:


> A mi me cuesta y tengo que usar algunos trucos para con confundir su ubicación entre ellos. Uno está en el interior y otro en el Atlántico. Se ubicarlos pero me lío con el nombre.



Si te haces a la idea que Uruguay és más rica, la situarás más facilmente.


----------



## Trovador (22 Ene 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Que Castilla sea un secarral.
> 
> Que no hay costa Este u Oeste en Panamá.
> 
> ...




Cóño...pues no es tan difícil. Veo más complicado ubicar algunos países europeos.


----------



## Trovador (22 Ene 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> A propósito, en América sólo *Bolivia *y Paraguay no tienen salida al mar. Y esos dos países se enfrentaron en la Guerra del Chaco entre 1932 y 1935. Qué curioso.




Pérdidas territoriales de Bolivia:


----------



## hortera (22 Ene 2021)

que Canarias sea el mejor lugar de Africa para vivir, pero de lejos


----------



## Supremacía (22 Ene 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Que no hay costa Este u Oeste en Panamá.



¿Entonces qué hay?


----------



## palodearia (23 Ene 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Que es razonable que por debajo del Ecuador inviertan la orientación de los mapas porque su "norte" es el Sur.
> 
> La existencia de grandes montañas en lugares insospechados.



Por debajo del ecuador los mapas también se hacen orientados al Norte. Llevo muuuchos años haciendo mapas del hemisferio sur de Perú, Bolivia, Argentina, Angola, Congo, Gabón y Namibia y en mi vida he invertido un mapa ni visto ninguno invertido cuando se trata de un trabajo serio. Cuando haces mapas se suelen seguir una serie de convenciones, entre ellas que el norte está arriba, el sur abajo, el este a la derecha y el oeste a la izquierda, especialmente si presentas el mapa en coordenadas UTM. 

Y por otro lado eso de montañas en lugares insospechados.... quizás es más bien falta conocimiento de geología.


----------



## Supremacía (23 Ene 2021)

Aunque es mi país, me sorprende que México sea tan montañoso: según Wikipedia, el 85 por ciento del territorio mexicano es así.


Eso explica por qué los extranjeros se sienten agitados al estar en ciertos lugares y por qué hay regiones que son un puto congelador no sólo en invierno.


----------



## BGA (23 Ene 2021)

palodearia dijo:


> Por debajo del ecuador los mapas también se hacen orientados al Norte. Llevo muuuchos años haciendo mapas del hemisferio sur de Perú, Bolivia, Argentina, Angola, Congo, Gabón y Namibia y en mi vida he invertido un mapa ni visto ninguno invertido cuando se trata de un trabajo serio. Cuando haces mapas se suelen seguir una serie de convenciones, entre ellas que el norte está arriba, el sur abajo, el este a la derecha y el oeste a la izquierda, especialmente si presentas el mapa en coordenadas UTM.
> 
> Y por otro lado eso de montañas en lugares insospechados.... quizás es más bien falta conocimiento de geología.



Es lo normal ponerlos con el norte arriba, pero no es extraordinario ponerlos invertidos

Mapa invertido - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Una pregunta. ¿usted conoció toda la geografía mundial simultáneamente?


----------



## BGA (23 Ene 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> ¿Entonces qué hay?



Norte-sur principalmente, o noreste y suroeste para ser más finos que al parecer hay por aquí mucho exquisito.

Viene a colación de que la figura mental de toda América es un eje vertical de norte a sur con el Atlántico al Este y el Pacífico al Oeste.


----------



## BGA (23 Ene 2021)

Trovador dijo:


> Cóño...pues no es tan difícil. Veo más complicado ubicar algunos países europeos.



Pues me alegro por usted. No es que no sepa dónde están sino que me lío con quién es quién por su nombre tan parecido. Le aseguro que no volverá a ocurrir...


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (23 Ene 2021)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Ene 2021)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 552146



Realmente Japón está más al sur, con Tokio en la misma latitud que Tánger:


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (23 Ene 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Realmente Japón está más al sur, con Tokio en la misma latitud que Tánger:



Ya, la gracia era ver lo largo que es, del sur de España a Holanda.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (23 Ene 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Realmente Japón está más al sur, con Tokio en la misma latitud que Tánger:



En mi opinión, la corriente del Golfo contribuye a tercermundizar el clima de nuestro país. Es necesario cortar esa corriente para que disfrutemos de un clima oceánico en la costa y un clima húmedo continental en la meseta, que dejaría de ser de golpe y porrazo la meseta del hambre, para convertirse en la nueva llanura europea llena de industrias y producción. Anatolia no sé que efectos notaría al ELIMINAR la mierda de la corriente del golfo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En mi opinión, la corriente del Golfo contribuye a tercermundizar el clima de nuestro país. Es necesario cortar esa corriente para que disfrutemos de un clima oceánico en la costa y un clima húmedo continental en la meseta, que dejaría de ser de golpe y porrazo la meseta del hambre, para convertirse en la nueva llanura europea llena de industrias y producción. Anatolia no sé que efectos notaría al ELIMINAR la mierda de la corriente del golfo.



No sé, no sé... Sin esa corriente Europa Occidental no tendría el clima benigno que tiene y esto a lo mejor sería como Vladivostok... No habría habido ni revolución industrial en Gran Bretaña y todavía iríamos en burro a arar la estepa helada siberiano-pedroñera.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (23 Ene 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No sé, no sé... Sin esa corriente Europa Occidental no tendría el clima benigno que tiene y esto a lo mejor sería como Vladivostok... No habría habido ni revolución industrial en Gran Bretaña y todavía iríamos en burro a arar la estepa helada siberiano-pedroñera.



Pero yo digo ahora. Piénsalo, el Sájara, Marruecos, Mauritania....se convertirían en vergeles con bosques caducifolios.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pero yo digo ahora. Piénsalo, el Sájara, Marruecos, Mauritania....se convertirían en vergeles con bosques caducifolios.



Molaría... El lago Chad se convertiría en el lago Megachad, que suena todavía más alfa:


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (23 Ene 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Molaría... El lago Chad se convertiría en el lago Megachad, que suena todavía más alfa:



Tener un clima y una geografía MAÑACAS MANDA.

Yo me compraría un pisito en IFRÁN, en el atlas, y vestiría con FEZ PROCERESCO.


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Ene 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Realmente Japón está más al sur, con Tokio en la misma latitud que Tánger:



Si, pero tiene el clima de Washington DC.


----------



## Pirro (23 Ene 2021)

Enorme jilo. Quizá sirva para indultar al Pato cuando lo sometemos a Consejo de Guerra.

Como curiosidad geográfica, el desnivel que hay en la ciudad de Teherán.



> La ciudad tiene una altitud de 1100 m al sur, 1200 m en su centro y 1700 m al norte



Dentro de la misma ciudad es perfectamente posible que en un barrio de la zona sur estén a 15 confortables grados y en un barrio de la zona norte esté nevando a unos pocos kilómetros de distancia.

Un poco como la diferencia climática entre Santa Cruz de Tenerife y La Laguna pero mucho más a lo bestia.


----------



## Trep33 (23 Ene 2021)

Seguramente ya se ha dicho. Estan practicamente a la misma distancia Madrid-Santiago de Chile que Madrid-Tokio.


----------



## Supremacía (23 Ene 2021)

Ya que mencionan a Japón, es bueno recordar que su extensión territorial es ligeramente inferior a la del estado de Montana. 

Japón: 377 975 kilómetros cuadrados.
Montana: 380 837.


Y pensar que Estados Unidos tuvo una guerra con un país que abarca apenas una pequeña parte de su territorio; y eso que aún faltan Alaska y Hawái.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Ene 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Ya que mencionan a Japón, es bueno recordar que su extensión territorial es ligeramente inferior a la del estado de Montana.
> 
> Japón: 377 975 kilómetros cuadrados.
> Montana: 380 837.
> ...



Sí, pero en población estaban muy parejos... Estados Unidos tenía, al empezar la Segunda Guerra Mundial, 130 millones de habitantes, y el Imperio del Japón, contando todas sus posesiones en Corea, Taiwán, Manchuria, etc., también andaba por ahí.


----------



## Donald-Trompeta (23 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En mi opinión, la corriente del Golfo contribuye a tercermundizar el clima de nuestro país. Es necesario cortar esa corriente para que disfrutemos de un clima oceánico en la costa y un clima húmedo continental en la meseta, que dejaría de ser de golpe y porrazo la meseta del hambre, para convertirse en la nueva llanura europea llena de industrias y producción. Anatolia no sé que efectos notaría al ELIMINAR la mierda de la corriente del golfo.



Sea.


----------



## sepultada en guano (23 Ene 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Pues me alegro por usted. No es que no sepa dónde están sino que me lío con quién es quién por su nombre tan parecido. Le aseguro que no volverá a ocurrir...



Acuérdate del río Para...ná... Para..guay.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (24 Ene 2021)

En los alcores de Carmona estaba la antigua desembocadura del guadalquivir, hasta hace apenas 3000 años, siendo la provincia de sevilla en su mayor parte un gran estuario







Sevilla capital estaba en una isla arenosa a un lado del estrecho de Coria. Se dice que la giralda se construyó originalmente como faro, de ahí su gran altura y su rampa ascendente para alimentar la luminaria





El golfo tartesico no se colmató hasta pasado el año 1000
Como resultado de la colmatación, se formó una extensa llanura de 2.000km2, por la que discurre actualmente el río dividido en tres tortuosos brazos (Principal o de Enmedio, de la Torre y del Este), delimitando en su trayecto islas y zonas inundables, entre lagunas, arroyos y conexiones fluviales, condicionados por el entrante de las mareas.
La consecuencia, el distanciamiento de la ciudad del mar hasta la nueva desembocadura de Sanlúcar de Barrameda, a 124km de navegación del puerto de Sevilla por los tortuosos meandros de las marismas del Guadalquivir.

Esta distancia se acortaría a los 79km existentes ahora tras las grandes obras hidraúlicas iniciadas finalizando ya el siglo XVIII.









Millones de años antes, el guadalquivir era un estrecho que comunicaba atlantico y mediterraneo, la bética era una isla entre los 2 continentes


----------



## eltonelero (30 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pero yo digo ahora. Piénsalo, el Sájara, Marruecos, Mauritania....se convertirían en vergeles con bosques caducifolios.



Hombre, encima de que conviertes Europa occidental en un cubito de hielo a los follacabras les creas un vergel, quita quita.

Lo de la desembocadura del Guadalquivir es curioso, hay canales/páginas históricas que ya te muestrasn en mapa el imperio/república romana con la linea costera española con la desembocadura del Guadalquivir modificada. Era de las pocas cosas que hace 2000-3000 años aun se notaba cierta diferencia. (me imagino que los paises bajos también)


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En mi opinión, la corriente del Golfo contribuye a tercermundizar el clima de nuestro país. Es necesario cortar esa corriente para que disfrutemos de un clima oceánico en la costa y un clima húmedo continental en la meseta, que dejaría de ser de golpe y porrazo la meseta del hambre, para convertirse en la nueva llanura europea llena de industrias y producción. Anatolia no sé que efectos notaría al ELIMINAR la mierda de la corriente del golfo.



Anatolia tiene un clima bastante más proceresco que el secarral del centro y sur de Lérida pongamos por caso. Está más cerca de grandes masas continentales y la corriente del golfo no le afecta, sino las borrascas siberianas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (30 Ene 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Anatolia tiene un clima bastante más proceresco que el secarral del centro y sur de Lérida pongamos por caso. Está más cerca de grandes masas continentales y la corriente del golfo no le afecta, sino las borrascas siberianas.



¿Respetas mas a los otomanos de ahora o a los españoles de ahora?


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Respetas mas a los otomanos de ahora o a los españoles de ahora?



No, porque el clima es un factor más que deja una impronta en los pueblos. Por genética y religión no son europeos. Anatolia sería un buen lugar para que el genio griego floreciese, pero el puto papado y los otomanos hicieron pinza contra ellos. Eso sí que fue una pérdida brutal para la cristiandad. Yo creo que ya en tiempos del imperio español los otomanos no tenían chance aunque España no hubiera contado con el apoyo veneciano y papal, pero cuando más lo necesitó la cristiandad el papa de Roma dejó a los griegos bizantinos solos ante el peligro.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (30 Ene 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> No, porque el clima es un factor más que deja una impronta en los pueblos. Por genética y religión no son europeos. Anatolia sería un buen lugar para que el genio griego floreciese, pero el puto papado y los otomanos hicieron pinza contra ellos. Eso sí que fue una pérdida brutal para la cristiandad. Yo creo que ya en tiempos del imperio español los otomanos no tenían chance aunque España no hubiera contado con el apoyo veneciano y papal, pero cuando más lo necesitó la cristiandad el papa de Roma dejó a los griegos bizantinos solos ante el peligro.



En España hay gente que parece sacada de Turquía.


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> En España hay gente que parece sacada de Turquía.



Así nos va...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (30 Ene 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Así nos va...



Pues eso, coño, Turquía nos va a superar, ya verás. En 2022 inauguran su primer reactor nuclear, mientras nosotros los cerramos.


----------



## juez rojo (30 Ene 2021)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Pues eso, coño, Turquía nos va a superar, ya verás. En 2022 inauguran su primer reactor nuclear, mientras nosotros los cerramos.



¿Has ido al psicoanalista a que te descifre tu obsesión culpable con los países cutres?

Complejo de inferioridad nivel dios.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (30 Ene 2021)

Mapamundi global hace 20.000 años, mostrando la cantidad aproximada de tierra emergida durante la última glaciación, sin contar el terreno cubierto por el hielo.

El nivel del mar era más bajo que ahora.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (30 Ene 2021)

juez rojo dijo:


> ¿Has ido al psicoanalista a que te descifre tu obsesión culpable con los países cutres?
> 
> Complejo de inferioridad nivel dios.



Eso es porque me he criado en un país cutre.


----------



## warlok (30 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Siempre asociamos la navidad a copos de nieve cayendo, chimeneas humeantes, frío, etc pero en el hemisferio sur es el pleno verano, debe ser muy rayante pasar unas navidades así.
> 
> Otra cosa que dicen del hemisferio sur es que el agua cuando cae por el desagüe forma un vórtice que gira en sentido contrario al hemisferio norte pero no sé si esto es así o una leyenda urbana que se ha dicho siempre.
> 
> También me cuesta recordar que Manhattan está como el diagonal y no alineada a los meridianos.



Efecto coriolis creo que se llama....pero es insignificante en los wc de panchitolandia
es mas notable en sus caras amongoladas


----------



## Cuñadator3000TurboGT (30 Ene 2021)

Que Alaska esté más cerca de Rusia que de EEUU, la extensión de Rusia y el recuerdo del libro del instituto que solo ponían de Rusia la parte occidental próxima a Europa. Que cada estado de EEUU sea como España de superficie. 

La Macaronesia, Australia, Turquía, Madagascar, La Patagonia, Chile, la extensión del Himalaya, Samoa, Hawaii, las islas mediterráneas y del Egeo, los grandes Lagos que hacen frontera Canadá y EEUU. La U.S. Route 1 en el sur de Florida...


----------



## Supremacía (30 Ene 2021)

Cuñadator3000TurboGT dijo:


> Que cada de estado de EEUU sea como España de superficie.



El único estado que supera a España en territorio, sin contar a Alaska, es Texas, que mide cerca de 700,000 km²; California abarca un poco más de 410,000, pero no completa los 505,000 de España. Para los estándares europeos, España es un país grande.


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Ene 2021)

Cuñadator3000TurboGT dijo:


> Que Alaska esté más cerca de Rusia que de EEUU, la extensión de Rusia y el recuerdo del libro del instituto que solo ponían de Rusia la parte occidental próxima a Europa. Que cada estado de EEUU sea como España de superficie.
> 
> La Macaronesia, Australia, Turquía, Madagascar, La Patagonia, Chile, la extensión del Himalaya, Samoa, Hawaii, las islas mediterráneas y del Egeo, los grandes Lagos que hacen frontera Canadá y EEUU. La U.S. Route 1 en el sur de Florida...





Siempre me ha flipado la cercanía de Alaska con Rusia. Es que Siberia o lo que es el mapa de Rusia te pones a mirar la extensión, y literalmente casi toca el continente americano por el norte. 
Por el estrecho de Bering hacia Alaska y bajando, llegaron los siberianos a América hasta convertirse en los nativos americanos haces miles de años. 
Esos rasgos semejantes de la raza mongoloide con los indios lo atestiguan, así como su cultura chamánica y tribal con un sinfín de similitudes. También hay nexos con los lapones.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ene 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Otra cosa que dicen del hemisferio sur es que el agua cuando cae por el desagüe forma un vórtice que gira en sentido contrario al hemisferio norte pero no sé si esto es así o una leyenda urbana que se ha dicho siempre.



Leyenda urbana, el efecto existe y se nota en las tormentas, pero no en un water.


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Ene 2021)

Elenanoinfiltrado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 552146
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 552147




Que bestialidad enorme es África.


----------



## Lake (31 Ene 2021)

Que Canadá sea más grande que EEUU con su infinidad de islitas lagos y fiordos que le dan una apariencia de menor territorio ; que sea igualmente mayor que China (que también es mayor que USA) y que Australia .


----------



## Lake (31 Ene 2021)

Por cierto que no se si sabéis que el Veleta ha desplazado al Mulhacen como pico más elevado de la península tras los recientes movimientos sísmicos en la región que al parecer han hundido unos 50 m ( !!) al Mula y han elevado unos 10 al Veleta , aupandolo al trono.


----------



## Supremacía (31 Ene 2021)

Me sorprende el éxito que ha tenido este hilo, que ya va por los 500 comentarios (bueno, yo he puesto muchos de ellos porque soy aficionado a la geografía). ¿Te esperabas esto cuando abriste el hilo, @Actor Secundario Bob?


----------



## ✫STAR✫ (31 Ene 2021)

Hilo de geografía 
Para los maricas que no ven pornografía 
Se las dan de cultos 
Entre pajas y eructos 
Puto pato 
Átate el zapato 
Y cambiate los pañales 
Que te has cagado hace rato

​


----------



## Supremacía (31 Ene 2021)

Lake dijo:


> China (que también es mayor que USA)



Lo que me gusta de China es que sus límites internacionales y provinciales no son líneas rectas como las de Estados Unidos y algunos de sus estados. Sin embargo, cada vez que veo a China no puedo dejar de pensar que me recuerda al Correcaminos.


----------



## palodearia (31 Ene 2021)

Lake dijo:


> Por cierto que no se si sabéis que el Veleta ha desplazado al Mulhacen como pico más elevado de la península tras los recientes movimientos sísmicos en la región que al parecer han hundido unos 50 m ( !!) al Mula y han elevado unos 10 al Veleta , aupandolo al trono.



Es una noticia de broma que se comieron hasta el fondo en el programa de Ana Rosa. Los terremotos no hacen que en unos días se hunda 50m selectivamente el pico de una montaña. Pero son tan gañanes que en vez de revisarla con un geólogo lo publicaron porque lo vieron en un whatsapp o alguna publicación de fb.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (31 Ene 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Me sorprende el éxito que ha tenido este hilo, que ya va por los 500 comentarios (bueno, yo he puesto muchos de ellos porque soy aficionado a la geografía). ¿Te esperabas esto cuando abriste el hilo, @Actor Secundario Bob?



No, no me lo esperaba. 

Lo abrí convencido de que llegaría como máximo a 2 páginas, y gracias a los insultos de los cuatro multis de siempre. Me sorprendió que ya el primer día el primer post recibiera un montón de nutrithanks, cuando yo estaba convencido de que el tema de las latitudes y la septentrionalidad o meridionalidad de los sitios era una frikada que sólo entendíamos cuatro nerdacos.

Supongo que parte del éxito del hilo es debido a ti que le fuiste dando fuelle en horario mexicano y cuando los hezpañoles llegaban al foro a las 9 de la mañana se encontraban el hilo arriba y seguían alimentándolo.


----------



## palodearia (31 Ene 2021)

Lake dijo:


> Que Canadá sea más grande que EEUU con su infinidad de islitas lagos y fiordos que le dan una apariencia de menor territorio ; que sea igualmente mayor que China (que también es mayor que USA) y que Australia .



Y añado: tiene más agua en su territorio que todo el tamaño de Turquía o Pakistán. (O una España y media)


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Ene 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Lo que me gusta de China es que sus límites internacionales y provinciales no son líneas rectas como las de Estados Unidos y algunos de sus estados. Sin embargo, cada vez que veo a China no puedo dejar de pensar que me recuerda al Correcaminos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 559706



Anda que la forma de Gansu...
Ya les vale.
Qué cosa mas ortopédica.


----------



## Seren (31 Ene 2021)

La península ibérica es la única zona del planeta afectada por las 6 principales tipos de masas de aire :




Primero vamos con la más complicada, la Ártica marítima (Am), dado que sólo puede llegar a territorios de latitudes medias o altas con un océano entre el polo y ellas y en el mismo meridiano ya que baja de forma vertical. En españa sería a través del cantábrico que es parte del atlantico

Las únicas zonas que pueden recibir la Am son las parte mas occidental europea, Japón, la patagonia y ligeramente el sur de australia.
Si os fijáis en Norteamerica no puede existir esta corriente a excepcion de la peninsula del labrador. No tiene oceano al norte, es todo tierra hasta el polo.

Japón no tiene la tropical continetal (Tc), que es la que se genera en amplias areas de clima desértico con la calima arrastrando tierra en el aire.

Australia no tiene ni la Ac ni la Pc, para ello es necesario cerca grandes masas continentales muy frias

La patagonia no tiene ni la Ac, ni la Pc, ni la Tc

Italia tiene todas menos la Ac

Francia sí podría tener las 6, pero falla en la Tc ya que es complicado que llegue al estar el mediterráneo por medio


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (31 Ene 2021)

No sé si la abrán dicho por ahí, pero Uganda y Sudán pertenecen a la cuenca del Mediterraneo, pero no Sevilla o Portugal


----------



## Donald-Trompeta (1 Feb 2021)

El catalufo que abrió el hilo acertó.


----------



## Radiopatio (1 Feb 2021)

Qué pasada. No es que esté "achatada" (ovalada). Es que ni siquiera tiene convexidad en algunas partes. Al Oeste de California, pedazo de abolladura. Es como un garbanzo. ::


----------



## hikso (1 Feb 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> En los alcores de Carmona estaba la antigua desembocadura del guadalquivir, hasta hace apenas 3000 años, siendo la provincia de sevilla en su mayor parte un gran estuario
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En ese golfo buscó Cameron (el director de cine, el de Terminator, Titanic o Avatar) a la Atlántida, que estaría enterrada tras un tsunami en algún lugar de Doñana. Una teoría interesante.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Feb 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Nos habrían colonizado y sojuzgado los anglos como a los irlandeses. Mientras que estando al lado de Francia la influencia continental lo impidió.



O los habríamos conquistado nosotros a ellos, que estuvimos más cerca que al revés.



Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es que los madrileños tenéis tendencia a creer que este rollo catalán independentista es una locura que queda en un rincón alejado del nordeste de la península, pero lo tenéis al ladito... Y si contamos Baleares y Valencia como zonas catalanoparlantes, están más al sur que vosotros... Por eso el catalán es la verdadera lengua a extinguir para los adalides de la unidad de España, porque es un pedrusco en el zapato de tamaño catedralicio. No es como el euskera y el gallego que quedan ahí en un rinconcito y que encima les da vergüenza hablarlos.



No se hoy, después de la ingeniería social realizada en las últimas décadas, pero antes de eso, el uso del gallego estaba más extendido que el uso del catalán porcentualmente.



eltonelero dijo:


> El post lo había planteado con un claro tono socarrón pero es que es verdad.
> La percepción espacio-temporal de un pais europeo puede ser la misma que la de un pais tres veces mas grande ya que al final cuando cuesta mas de x horas ir por coche/tren se recurre al avión.
> Yo creo que el pais que gana en cuanto a percepción de pais grande es EE.UU
> 1- Es un pais enorme.
> ...



Hombre, está menos poblado de lo que se cree, la población se concentra mucho en pocas partes, te tiras millas y millas sin ver un alma por docenas de estados. Eso no pasa en Europa occidental o central.
Alaska sí está prácticamente despoblado en su mayor parte, y hay accidentes como las rocosas o el desierto del sur. Lo que sí es cierto es que todo esto es menos que los otros grandes países por extensión: Rusia, Canadá, Australia, Brasil o incluso China.



eltonelero dijo:


> Una excepción sería Egipto, mas que nada porque el pais real era lo que habia alrededor del Nilo y el resto era tierra de nadie. Me imagino que al llegar el S. XX tuvieron que oficializar fronteras y tiraron de la regla.



Yo creo que tiene mucho que ver con la orografia, no solo con la historia. En un desierto como el sahara es de cajón la linea recta, por muchos marcos que pongas los entierra la arena. Pasa algo parecido en el kalahari o el desierto arabigo.



Supremacía dijo:


> 4,000 kilómetros o más es lo que mide Estados Unidos de costa a costa; las Californias no son tan extensas.



Supuestamente hay 1239 kms de norte a sur, o de noreste a sureste
Geografía de California - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Por carretera desde crescent city hasta san diego hay 848 millas, que seran unos 1350 kms. Hasta cabo san Lucas serian unos 3000 kms. En linea recta quizá algo menos.
Pd. Ah, pues tienes razon, unos 2500









Triptolemo dijo:


> Lo que has dicho es mentira...
> Transformar un terreno inclinado en plano solo se hace por comodidad, por la erosion y por la captura hidrica, pero lo que tu dices que entran mas arboles en una bobada como un templo...
> Entran muchisimos mas arboles, el problema esta que esos suelos sulen ser menos fertiles y dan arboles menos potentes...
> 
> ...



Yo creo que tiene razón el amigo vasco, pero no me digais que no es la risión esta chulería. Si es que hasta quieren fardar de extensión territorial, y como el mapa no ayuda, alude a los desniveles, como si no hubiera partes mas montañosas que las provincias vascas, o como si eso compensase la gran diferencia de territorio en la mayoria de los casos.




Papo de luz dijo:


> Los nacionalistas escoceses de hecho , igual que los catalufos se sienten la suisa del mediterrany, se consideran parte de Escandinavia.
> 
> los alemanes/austriacos han sido los grandes perdedores en la tómbola de terruños europeos.



Yo creo que pagaron el precio de ser el pueblo con mas potencial. No fue una tómbola, hubo mano negra.



Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No me creo que tantos foreros de mierda hayáis pasado por Neum... Habréis estado en Dubrovnik o en algún hotel Paco de mierda de la costa dálmata y ya os queréis atribuir el conocimiento de todas las ciudades de esa costa... Es como si un guiri pasa unos días en Fuengirola y se quiere atribuir visitas a Almería, Cartagena, Benidorm y Peñíscola a la vez... Con el agravante de que aquí tenemos buenas autopistas a lo largo de la costa y allí ni eso.



Yo crucé esa carretera que une el norte con el sur de Croacia, creo que no hacía falta documentarse, había una especie de convenio que si entrabas y salías era casi como si no salieras de Croacia, siempre que no salieses de la carretera, y menos mal, porque los bosnios son los más latosos y corruptos de toda esa zona. La primera vez que entré casi no me dejan pasar por no sé qué detalle del seguro, de la carta verde del coche. Asemás de que es el único país de Europa en que he tenido que dar mordida a la policía.




Rodni dijo:


> Otra cosa.
> 
> Andalucía está muy desaprovechada.
> 
> ...




La gestión política es consecuencia directa de la población, y con esa población...

Ya tuvo su momento de gloria, fue al región más rica de España, cuando era la puerta a América, y sus latifundios producían grandemente siendo el sector primario el principal. Y no tan lejos en el tiempo, en pleno siglo XVIII. Pero ya ese sector es residual, y el poso que han dejado gitanos, moros y negros en su idiosincrasia no ayudan. Ni la posición geoestrategica, que es netamente periférica. El estrecho es solo el Puente de una invasion de desarrapados, y España ni siquiera controla ninguna de las dos columnas de Hércules. Sin embargo es Andalucía la que más ha moldeado el carácter latinoamericano, música popular, costumbres, incluso en la forma de hablar.



demadridalcielo dijo:


> Vamos a ver... California proviene de un lugar imaginario mencionado en Las sergas de Esplandián, novela de caballerías de Garci Rodríguez de Montalvo, publicada en 1510. Aún se discute de dónde exactamente provino la idea de usar tal nombre a lo que en principio se creyó que era una isla y que se le llamó California.
> 
> En México y Arizona sí fueron respetados los toponimia previos
> 
> He dicho!



Ahora se le atribuye a Arizona un origen prehispánico, pero yo no me fiaría mucho, va mucho en consonancia con la agenda política, y realmente estas cuestiones suelen ser meras hipótesis.



kickflip dijo:


> Ahora me entero de que hay un Zaragoza en México





Supremacía dijo:


> La capital del estado de Puebla se llama Puebla de Zaragoza.



Vaya una ridiculez esta costumbre de ponerle apellidos a las ciudades, estados y demás. El de algún personaje ilustre, o lo más parecido que hayan podido encontrar.

No tiene nada que ver con la Zaragoza de España. Es en Honor al general Ignacio Zaragoza, que batió en Puebla, a un contingente de avanzadilla del prepotente y sobrado ejército francés. Que a continuación conquistaría Méjico. Y lo dominaría por años, hasta que los EEUU acabaron su guerra civil y apoyando al bando contrario lograron echarlos.

Le ponen su apellido al estado de la batalla y al estado de su nacimiento. Curiosamente no nació en Coahuila sino en Tejas, pero por aquel entonces habían pergeñado un engendro entre los dos territorios porque tejas era demasiado pobre y despoblado como para mantenerse solo.
Coahuila y Texas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



BGA dijo:


> Que no sabemos poner en el mapa correctamente a Paraguay ni a Uruguay.



Mal sitio para esa afirmación este hilo...

¿Sabrías situar en un mapa vacío a Irán y a Corea?

¿Cuándo tenias 11 años?

Recuerdo que vino a evaluar nuestro nivel educativo el Superintendente Chalmers a Springfeld, dibujó malamente un mapamundi en la pizarra cuando tocaba geografía y pidió voluntarios, fui yo. Corea ni siquiera había dibujado la península, la dibujé yo. Conste que Corea no era ni remotamente tan popular y conocida como ahora, Irán ya despuntaba, después del cambio de régimen y haber empezado ya la guerra con Irak.

Después, el profesor no perdió ocasión de mencionar mi caso, pidió que levantase la mano quien pensaba que yo iba a contestar correctamente, o algo así, vino a decir que todos pensaban que yo era imbecil, y que los había sorprendido, no sé si sentirme halagado, ahora que lo pienso.

Por supuesto que distingo Uruguay de Paraguay, las he recorrido ambas por tierra.


----------



## palodearia (1 Feb 2021)

Otro mito erróneo transmitido por internet.

Esa no es una superficie topográfica, sino que es la forma del geoide, que representa las variaciones del campo gravitatorio y además está muuuy exagerada su relación vertical.


----------



## damnit (1 Feb 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Hay una zona en Brasil sin cobertura móvil, coge selva, Matto Grosso, etc. Es más grande que España.
> 
> África es enooooorme.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209115



dentro de poco va a ser al revés: toda África va a caber dentro de Europa.

Taluec.


----------



## damnit (1 Feb 2021)

Supremacía dijo:


> Más que sorprendentes, las forzadas y pequeñas salidas al mar que tienen Irak y la República Democrática del Congo me parecen ridículas. Entre las dos no suman ni 100 kilómetros de costa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 209180
> Ver archivo adjunto 209181



lo mismo que Israel por Eliat en su salida al mar Rojo:


----------



## damnit (1 Feb 2021)

Que a Rusia y a Estados Unidos les separan apenas 4 km




Si bien es cierto que el estrecho de bering mide unos 80 km de distancia, hay dos islas microscópicas en el medio, que se llaman Diomede Islands. la más grande (Big Diomede) es rusa y la más pequeña (Little Diomede) es americana, y ambas están separadas como digo por apenas 4 km. 





Little Diomede de hecho es una pequeña colonia que pertenece al estado de Alaska donde por no haber, no hay ni agua corriente pero en la que viven unos 100 y pico habitantes. Su hermana grande está deshabitada.

Por cierto, entre ambas islas, separadas por 4 km, hay una diferencia horaria de 21 horas.


----------



## antonio estrada (1 Feb 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Por cierto, entre ambas islas, separadas por 4 km, hay una diferencia horaria de 21 horas.



Esto mola mucho, las curiosidades con respecto a los horarios.

En toda China es, por cojones, la misma hora. La hora de Pekín es la buena.

Sucede que hay mucho trozo entre una punta y otra del país. 


Deberían tener hasta 5 horas de diferencia. Así te encuentras con sitios donde se hace de día a las 4:00 AM y otros donde a veces se hace de noche a las 15:00.


----------



## Hubardo (1 Feb 2021)

Esta clasificación de provincias de España por montaña más alta mola bastante (sobretodo a los montañeros). Sólo hay 2 provincias que no tengan una montaña de más de mil metros Valladolid y Coruña. Lo de Valladolid es de sorprendente porque su altitud media es de las mayores, es pura meseta.

Anexo:Montañas más altas de cada provincia española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

la provincia con más altitud de España, provincias más altas de España, provincias con mayor altura de España


----------



## Teniente_Dan (2 Feb 2021)

Progres = Tontos dijo:


> Más de historia que geografía, pero muchos no conocen el Muro de Antonino, más al norte que el de Adriano, en Escocia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el artículo de la wiki sobre las shetland, mencionan un artículo donde se especula que llegaron a ser gobernadas por Roma durante un tiempo


----------



## palodearia (2 Feb 2021)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> En el artículo de la wiki sobre las shetland, mencionan un artículo donde se especula que llegaron a ser gobernadas por Roma durante un tiempo



Mandarte a un pretor nacido en Emilia Romana a gobernar en las Shit-lands debe ser la forma más bonita de decirte "te quiero lejos" sin usar palabras.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Feb 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No, no me lo esperaba.
> 
> Lo abrí convencido de que llegaría como máximo a 2 páginas, y gracias a los insultos de los cuatro multis de siempre. Me sorprendió que ya el primer día el primer post recibiera un montón de nutrithanks, cuando yo estaba convencido de que el tema de las latitudes y la septentrionalidad o meridionalidad de los sitios era una frikada que sólo entendíamos cuatro nerdacos.
> 
> Supongo que parte del éxito del hilo es debido a ti que le fuiste dando fuelle en horario mexicano y cuando los hezpañoles llegaban al foro a las 9 de la mañana se encontraban el hilo arriba y seguían alimentándolo.




Pues te agradezco este hilo porque mi afición en la infancia era mirar mapas y hablo completamente en serio.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Feb 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> En los alcores de Carmona estaba la antigua desembocadura del guadalquivir, hasta hace apenas 3000 años, siendo la provincia de sevilla en su mayor parte un gran estuario
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo creo en la teoría de la Atlántida en la zona de Doñana partiendo desde Sevilla, donde empiezan prácticamente las marismas. 
Las investigaciones de Cameron y el judío ese que le acompaña siempre me gustan bastante. 
La cultura de Tartessos llega hasta Jaén y Badajoz. Está en el documental de National Geograohic, el centro de Jaén todavía tiene las ruinas tartésicas en lo que son ahora unos pisos Paco.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo creo en la teoría de la Atlántida en la zona de Doñana partiendo desde Sevilla, donde empiezan prácticamente las marismas.
> Las investigaciones de Cameron y el judío ese que le acompaña siempre me gustan bastante.
> La cultura de Tartessos llega hasta Jaén y Badajoz. Está en el documental de National Geograohic, el centro de Jaén todavía tiene las ruinas tartésicas en lo que son ahora unos pisos Paco.



La prueba mas llamativa esta ahi, delante de los ojos de todos, es la actual giralda, esa torre que es tan venerada, tan hermosa, tan querida, tan mitica, so lo mirarla produce escalofrios, sabiendo que era un faro junto a la orilla del golfo tartesico y quiza en su nucleo sea miles de años mas viejo que el de alejandria, (no olvidemos que para los egipcios las raices de la cultura venian de occidente, tambien para los griegos), todo el entorno ha cambiando y el hito sigue ahi en pie, tan hermosa y fascinante como siempre, por miles de años y esperando erguida a la eternidad, ver su sola silueta sobre el luminoso cielo te fascina


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Feb 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> La prueba mas llamativa esta ahi, delante de los ojos de todos, es la actual giralda, esa torre que es tan venerada, tan hermosa, tan querida, tan mitica, so lo mirarla produce escalofrios, sabiendo que era un faro junto a la orilla del golfo tartesico y quiza en su nucleo sea miles de años mas viejo que el de alejandria, (no olvidemos que para los egipcios las raices de la cultura venian de occidente, tambien para los griegos), todo el entorno ha cambiando y el hito sigue ahi en pie, tan hermosa y fascinante como siempre, por miles de años y esperando erguida a la eternidad, ver su sola silueta sobre el luminoso cielo te fascina




Yo nunca supe el por qué de la construcción de la Giralda hasta que leí lo de Tartessos. 

El Guadalquivir ha llegado a ser un río muy bestia, hasta los vikingos lo remontaron y llegaron a Al Andalus cuando la morisma estaba aquí, que luego terminaron siendo los moomoxos de cuadra y queseros del Califa.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (2 Feb 2021)

Que no todos los caminos llevan a Roma. Como te metas en uno por el que tengas que pasar por rotonas, la llevas clara.


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (2 Feb 2021)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> algunos de los paisajes mas espectaculares de Brasil, Ilha Grande, Paraty, Angra dos Reis...y en Sao Paulo la zona de Sao Sebastiao, Ilhabela y Ubatuba



Doy fe. Cogiendo la carretera desde Santos (litoral sur de São Paulo) y yendo hacia Angra dos Reis de coche es una pasada de carretera, paisajes, playas, cascadas en las que refrescarse, montañas de un verde exuberante...



Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> (donde vivió el Dr Mengele y murió ahogado en la playa)



Eso de que Menguele murió en Ubatuba no me lo sabía. Voy a tener que investigar.



Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> en Ilhabela tiene una casa mi tío brasileño y ahí caen casi 3.000 litros al año.....en el jardín decía que quería comprar agente naranja porque no daba abasto con las malas hierbas .



Doy fe. Aunque este año ha sido algo más seco que lo habitual y no ha llovido tanto.

Y más que con las malas hierbas, tu tío te habrá hablado de los _borrachudos_. Eso es una plaga que, o te acostumbras rápido, o te embadurnas de repelente, o acaban contigo.



Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> por cierto los negros de Bahía se comen la sucurí y casi todo lo que pillan,....es otra tradición africana....



Naaa, qué va, son como las gulas del norte en España pero más gordas. Sabor entre a pollo y pescado. Carne saludable, sin grasa.


----------



## alemanita74 (2 Feb 2021)

De la pequeñez del País Vasco te das cuenta al volar desde Londres a Bilbao, desde una ventanilla del avión ves Bayonne y desde la otra Bilbao. Y la distancia es enana.


----------



## Von Riné (17 Feb 2021)

No se si lo habrán puesto ya. 

Solo hay 2 países que son doblemente. mediteráneos: Liechtenstein y Uzbekistan. 

Liechtenstein no tiene acceso al mar, y sus países vecinos (Suiza y Austria) tampoco lo tienen. 

Uzbekistan pasa lo mismo sus 5 vecinos (Afganistan, Kazajstan, KIrguistan, Tayikistan y Turkmenistan) no tiene costa, aunque este es discutible por el Caspio.


----------



## Segismunda (17 Feb 2021)

A mí me llama la atención que los franceses reales, no los que salen en la tele o los "nuevos", sean tan nórdicos, siendo Francia un país relativamente sureño en el contexto europeo. A mí me han cuatropateado en todo el continente y la proporción de blancuzcos de pelo y ojos claros allá en La Fgans es brutal.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Sep 2021)

Hilo mítico... Y mapa curioso de propina:


----------



## eltonelero (4 Sep 2021)

Von Riné dijo:


> No se si lo habrán puesto ya.
> 
> Solo hay 2 países que son doblemente. mediteráneos: Liechtenstein y Uzbekistan.
> 
> ...



Lo curioso viendo el mapa, es que en realidad la mayoria de paises del mundo tienen acceso al mar.

Hay muchisimos paises que cuando piensas en ellos no piensas en ellos como costeros aunque sepas que son costeros...
Polonia, Alemania, Bulgaria, Rumania, Georgia, Irán, Irak, Arabia Saudi, Vietnam, NordCorea, Perú, Ucrania....


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Sep 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Hay muchisimos paises que cuando piensas en ellos no piensas en ellos como costeros aunque sepas que son costeros...
> Polonia, Alemania, Bulgaria, Rumania, Georgia, Irán, Irak, Arabia Saudi, Vietnam, NordCorea, Perú, Ucrania....



Porque todos esos países tienen playas de mierda... Bueno, para mí Vietnam sobraría en esa lista, siempre me ha parecido un país muy costero, y creo que tiene playas guapas... No al nivel de Tailandia, claro, pero se defiende.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (4 Sep 2021)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Esto mola mucho, las curiosidades con respecto a los horarios.
> 
> En toda China es, por cojones, la misma hora. La hora de Pekín es la buena.
> 
> ...



Cuando estuve por las zonas del oeste de China (Tíbet, Xinjiang) utilizaban dos horas: la de Pekin, como hora común para horarios de trenes, aviones, TV, etc y la local, para todo lo demás.


----------



## antonio estrada (4 Sep 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Cuando estuve por las zonas del oeste de China (Tíbet, Xinjiang) utilizaban dos horas: la de Pekin, como hora común para horarios de trenes, aviones, TV, etc y la local, para todo lo demás.



Tibet es una región autónoma. Pero Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou tienen la misma hora y están en husos diferentes.

Aquí lo explica.









Huso horario de China - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (4 Sep 2022)

Refloto hilo mítico con otro sesgo geográfico que yo tenía hasta que el otro día me lo corregí:

Siempre había pensado que Sydney era una ciudad cuasi tropical en una latitud parecida a la de Río de Janeiro... Pues no, Sydney está mucho más al sur, casi en la misma latitud que Buenos Aires.

Supongo que el sesgo viene de la ubicación de Sydney y Río de Janeiro dentro de sus respectivos países, que es muy parecida en el sureste, y entonces de algún modo tracé el paralelismo *Sydney = Río* y *Melbourne = Porto Alegre*.

Pero claro, Australia está más al sur.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Sep 2022)

Eso no es una curiosidad, te regodeas un poco en la ignorancia


----------



## Pichorrica (4 Sep 2022)

El triángulo del frío de Teruel 

El triángulo de hielo, la zona más fría de España - Geografía Infinita


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Sep 2022)

Que una provincia tan pequeña como Cantabria tenga 4 climas diferentes

Liébana que tiene clima mediterráneo

Campoo que tiene clima continental. Mesetario

Clima atlántico

Clima de montaña.


----------



## arc1776 (4 Sep 2022)

Y si juntas Africa y Sudamerica te sale un dinosaurio.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Sep 2022)

A mi me ha sorprendido este verano descubrir el calor que hace cada verano en la antigua Suabia ( suroeste de alemania) incluida la selva negra. El valle del Rhin es un horno como el del guadalquivir.

Es una zona mas seca y caliente de lo que pensamos. Ademas beben mas vino que cerveza, pero mucho mas. Y tampoco comen salchichas. El plato regional es un filete empanado y las lentejas. Y la pasta a la italiana. Beben cafe italiano y tienen arquitectura italiana. En todo stuttgart por ejemplo no hay ni una salchichería. Bueno, los domingos ponen una ambulante, pero no va nadie, solo turistas.


----------



## Steven Seagull (4 Sep 2022)

Joder, este tío tiene que ser la juerga padre en cualquier evento


----------



## Bulldozerbass (4 Sep 2022)

Taluec...


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (4 Sep 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> A mi me ha sorprendido este verano descubrir el calor que hace cada verano en la antigua Suabia ( suroeste de alemania) incluida la selva negra. El valle del Rhin es un horno como el del guadalquivir.
> 
> Es una zona mas seca y caliente de lo que pensamos. Ademas beben mas vino que cerveza, pero mucho mas. Y tampoco comen salchichas. El plato regional es un filete empanado y las lentejas. Y la pasta a la italiana. Beben cafe italiano y tienen arquitectura italiana. En todo stuttgart por ejemplo no hay ni una salchichería. Bueno, los domingos ponen una ambulante, pero no va nadie, solo turistas.



Hace una semana estuve allí, por toda esa zona, Alsacia por ejemplo es un hervidero en agosto. 

Y en Normandía para salir de casa necesitas llevar un chubasquero bajo el brazo por si acaso.


----------



## Abrojo (4 Sep 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> A mi me ha sorprendido este verano descubrir el calor que hace cada verano en la antigua Suabia ( suroeste de alemania) incluida la selva negra. El valle del Rhin es un horno como el del guadalquivir.
> 
> Es una zona mas seca y caliente de lo que pensamos. Ademas beben mas vino que cerveza, pero mucho mas. Y tampoco comen salchichas. El plato regional es un filete empanado y las lentejas. Y la pasta a la italiana. Beben cafe italiano y tienen arquitectura italiana. En todo stuttgart por ejemplo no hay ni una salchichería. Bueno, los domingos ponen una ambulante, pero no va nadie, solo turistas.



Lo de las salchichas y l cerveza es mas de Baviera o cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Supremacía (4 Sep 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Pero claro, Australia está más al sur.



No por nada le dicen Down Under.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Lo de las salchichas y l cerveza es mas de Baviera o cómo va la cosa?



Ni siquiera. Comen mucha chacina de cerdo, tipo jamon ahumado, cocido, chorizos y mortadelas, no tanta salchicha, todas ellas se llaman wurst, cada pueblo hace un wurst diferente. 

Las que han pasado al topico son las de frankfurt, y la version berlinesa que es la curry wurst.

Lo del perrito caliente callejero es cosa de peliculas americanas.

Tampoco se comen hamburguesas, ni en hamburgo.

Para beber cerveza mejor chequia, incluso belgica.


----------



## kdjdw (4 Sep 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Para beber cerveza mejor chequia, incluso belgica.



1. Checa
2. Belga
3. Alemana
4. Polaca
5. Danesa


----------

